# The Fox Shop of Wonders



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Examples_ 



















​*1*. Please do *TURN OFF YOUR SIG* so the pages will load faster or we'll ingore your request
*2.* You have to have at least 100 posts to request
*3.* Please be *patient* with your requests!
*4.*Please post the picture in your post either in a link or the actual pic
*5.* Please put your images in spoilers
*6. *If you want words or size reduction please state it in your request!
*7.* You can only request twice every week
*8. *If I never get back to you on your request after about 5-6 days then please re-post your request 
*9.* Add credit to me for sig or avatar and rep if you want 
*10. *Please don't SPAM or be disrespectful!
*
In your request you should have...​*​

*- Either a picture or a link of your pic
- The size of the pic you want it to
- If you want words add that too
- I don't do gifs*

*
Ok here are the different borders to choose from*
*- Triple lined Border
- Rounded Border
- Plain Border
- Dotted Border*


​​


----------



## Brigade (Nov 1, 2007)

Foxspirit wassup you got your own shop yay if you give me somr tutorials i can help you out


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

hmm i'll look some up and give em to ya


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

* Size: [  (390X100) ]

    * Text: Garlock(place it where you find appropiate.) 
               "Ore o dare da to omotteyagaru"(Bottom left,small font)

    * Color: Similar to the ones in the picture please. Black and white.

Can I get an avy too?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

GARlock said:


> * Size: [  (390X100) ]
> 
> * Text: Garlock(place it where you find appropiate.)
> "Ore o dare da to omotteyagaru"(Bottom left,small font)
> ...




I got it  I will probably give it to you tomorrow.


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanx, I appreciate it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

wait is it ok if there is no words on it because the pic was and Index so it won't have words on it...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

oh wait never mind...


----------



## Ronin (Nov 1, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> wait is it ok if there is no words on it because the pic was and Index so it won't have words on it...



Yea , it'll be alright.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)

Do you think you can make this into an avatar. I really don't care about the border.Just have the ava center around her face,please.
on second thought if you can, a white border would suit the ava better.
Also for size hmmm.
About the size of most seniors avas on NF.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

For GARlock - I know i don't have much experience with this yet but here you go! Hope you like them and don't forget to give credit 


Avy - 

Sig -


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Do you think you can make this into an avatar. I really don't care about the border.Just have the ava center around her face,please.
> on second thought if you can, a white border would suit the ava better.
> Also for size hmmm.
> About the size of most seniors avas on NF.



Ok I'll see what i can do.


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)

thank you...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Do you think you can make this into an avatar. I really don't care about the border.Just have the ava center around her face,please.
> on second thought if you can, a white border would suit the ava better.
> Also for size hmmm.
> About the size of most seniors avas on NF.




Ok hope you like the avatar!


----------



## Overhaul (Nov 1, 2007)

I love it.Thank you!!!

will rep when I can...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks! Just glad you liked it  I had some trouble on the border, but i'll figure it out soon enough.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 1, 2007)

Foxspirit I think you should turn off your sig .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

Ok got all of them


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 1, 2007)

I could help with rendering and gif making if you need it.


----------



## Brigade (Nov 1, 2007)

bro i am hired i will begin next week  after i have had some weekend  practice


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

Hikaru said:


> I could help with rendering and gif making if you need it.



Sure! I'll put you down as a worker with gif next to it!


----------



## Cecil (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a request.

*Stock:*


Thanks in advance, I'll give rep + cred!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> I have a request.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



hmm what do you want me to do with it? Just do it aroung Luffie?
What size?


----------



## Cecil (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, I would like you to do it around Luffy, and the size I want to be 281x390 please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 1, 2007)

K thanks! I'll be done by tomorrow


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Foxspirit...once again,you forgot your own rules.Turn off your sig 
Can i be a worker? I've requested on Tousen's shop long ago but there's too many workers. Please,I'll be very happy if i can help you with this


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 2, 2007)

oops i always forget  Yes you are a worker now


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 2, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> I have a request.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Foxspirit,I've got this request done.

Here you go Luffy 



Sorry for the hair...the stock that you gave is confusing...I can't see Luffy's hair.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry, I didn't notice the hair thing. Thats my fault. Can you do this one instead, if not I'll happily take the one you just did!^__^



*Size:* 177x486


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 2, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Sorry, I didn't notice the hair thing. Thats my fault. Can you do this one instead, if not I'll happily take the one you just did!^__^
> 
> 
> 
> *Size:* 177x486



I will take this one

Edit:done, The fist is kinda covered by smokes so I just leave some of the smokes in. the size you request looks kinda meh.

Original:


Resize:


----------



## Cecil (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey thanks!


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Fox bro! I'm good at doing the very easy stuff ; making pics into avas and I'm fairly good at resizing. If you need another worker I could do the easy stuff to let you have more time to do the harder requests. So wad ya say, can I work (on avys and small resizing projects)?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 2, 2007)

Sure  I'll put you down as resizing! OH and turn off your sig.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva said:


> Do you think you can make this into an avatar. I really don't care about the border.Just have the ava center around her face,please.
> on second thought if you can, a white border would suit the ava better.
> Also for size hmmm.
> About the size of most seniors avas on NF.




Here is a better avy!


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 3, 2007)

You keep forgetting to turn your sig off lol.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 3, 2007)

we need more customers 
and why don't you guys put this thread's link in your signatures...I'm sure that'll work


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks bro!!! But I also can do what you just did with Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva too! ^__^ 

I keep forgeting!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

kuro said:


> we need more customers
> and why don't you guys put this thread's link in your signatures...I'm sure that'll work



That's what i'm going to do right now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok i added a choice list for borders, so in your request if you want one request border  Examples of each are on the front page first post.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm good at making broders, i'm decent at round ones! ^__^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

cool bro! That could come in handy


----------



## Brigade (Nov 3, 2007)

add a rounded border to this bro please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok i guess I could do this just once


----------



## Brigade (Nov 3, 2007)

ight thanks bro i think there should be a limit to how many a person can make requests 

and yes people the King will begin work this week comin up


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

OK you rounded border is Finished!


----------



## Brigade (Nov 3, 2007)

thank you bro i will credit you in my sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool  Let's get more requests!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool! Ok i've changed the thread name so now we can do gifs, regular sigs/avatar resizing and creating and transparent


----------



## Franky (Nov 3, 2007)

I can work for you. *this is not a request, it is a demand*

I can do basically anything, cept for GIF's... and the rounded border


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

Ok i'll add you  But listen here we need more gif makers!


----------



## Franky (Nov 3, 2007)

ask moondoggie, he's really good


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

ok i'll try tommorow.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2007)

I can help you with userbars 
as an example:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 4, 2007)

Cool! I though you couldn't do animated.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Could you put *The Great Shinigami* on this in really cool letters?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 4, 2007)

Turn off your sig!
Sure i'll be done real soon


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 4, 2007)

Ok here it is your avatar with the words on it! Hope you like it.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 4, 2007)

Thank you

Oh and sorry about the sig I am really forgetfull...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 4, 2007)

hey bro can i work here i just need to practice a little


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmm exactly can you do? I'm asking for more gif makers... i already have so many...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Nov 4, 2007)

hmm i could possiably do it and can you color in ym current sig pic for me


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2007)

*GIF Signature request*

I have a request on GIF...Hikaru,please do my request 

Link     :B
Time    :00:33~00:43
Border  :Black(smallest)
Size     :Not too big and not too small 

Thank you


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't know what size you want so I did two.
200x152:



225x171:


Edit: A more visible Border: 225x171:


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 4, 2007)

Hikaru said:


> I don't know what size you want so I did two.
> 200x152:
> 
> 
> ...



OMG It's awesome:WOW

I take the first one...I'll +rep you after the 24hrs time limit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool guys! Hey do any of you know someone who can do gifs along with Hikaru? If you do and they're good please ask them to help out


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 7, 2007)

【ＭＡＤ】　クローバーの国のアリス
100x100
5:18-5:23


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 7, 2007)

Turn off your sig please.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 8, 2007)

*Avatar*

Link: Necks maybe.
Length: 3:14 - 3:16
Size: any size
Border: black and white

Can I have a sig with the same link?

*Sig*

Length: 2:42 - 2:45
Size: 125x125
Border: black and white
Text: Uchiha Itachi

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 8, 2007)

Dante10 said:


> Episode 96
> 100x100
> 5:18-5:23



Too long for an Avatar.
100x100:




Uchiha Itachi said:


> *Avatar*
> 
> Link: Episode 96
> Length: 3:14 - 3:16
> ...



Will get right on it.

Edit: done, but the quality of the avatar looks meh. Let me see what I can do later.
Sig:

Avatar:


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Nov 8, 2007)

uh, the graphics look blury but thanks anyway.


----------



## Shadow (Nov 9, 2007)

Im forwardign this message to Fox Spirit and King of the World for your request back on Ghostaxcel's sig shop.  Let me know if you need changes on it.  I left you a message on the request thread


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 9, 2007)

If you want to see my post check out ghostalexes thread...


----------



## lone wolf807 (Nov 9, 2007)

Can you do videos?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 9, 2007)

no, i don't think anybody can do vids on the other request threads either.... sorry.


----------



## lone wolf807 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, Thanks anyway.


----------



## Luigi (Nov 10, 2007)

Can you make this transparent!

*Stock:*


Also I would like a sig too.

*Stock:*


*Size:*You choose
*Border:*Black and White
*Text:* *Behold The Power of Uchiha* on the right hand corner in a nice, small, cursive font.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 10, 2007)

If you guys need any workers to make avatars and signatures, I'd be glad to help :


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Son Gohan said:


> Can you make this transparent!
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



do you want an Avatar and sig? Tell me more details so i can do it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 10, 2007)

Fox Can U Make Me A Raven Sig, To Match My Avatar With


*Spoiler*: _This Pic_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok i'll have to do it later i have to go for now.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok I Can Wait


----------



## Luigi (Nov 10, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> do you want an Avatar and sig? Tell me more details so i can do it.



I want both of them to be for my sig.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

ok i'll do you two later


----------



## Raizen (Nov 10, 2007)

FoxSpirit, if you want I can do Son Gohan's signature request. 

@Son Gohan when you say you need a sig for the second stock, do you want a signature or do you just want it to be transparent?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok you can do Son gohan's and i'll do Spike uchiha's a little later  I'm very busy with other things right now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok Spike here is your sig.
Please choose one you like since i tried out 2 things. Credit and rep  If you need any changes please ask.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok Thanks...............


----------



## Luigi (Nov 10, 2007)

Broly said:


> FoxSpirit, if you want I can do Son Gohan's signature request.
> 
> @Son Gohan when you say you need a sig for the second stock, do you want a signature or do you just want it to be transparent?



I want a signature please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

Don't worry! Remember the rule to be patient! Broly will be on tomorrow and will do your sig, i promise


----------



## Raizen (Nov 10, 2007)

Son Gohan said:


> I want a signature please.



Okay I'll get on it then


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 10, 2007)

Avi and Sig.
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 










Text: Shin Kakashi Han - _Kikyō_
Other: Have both Naruto's, and Sasuke and Sakura and Sai, blend the background if you can. Remove the backgrounds if you want to.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 10, 2007)

lol, i'm not to good with what your asking Shin Kakashi Han  I bet somebody else could do it though! Hey workers can anybody do this request?


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> lol, i'm not to good with what your asking Shin Kakashi Han  I bet somebody else could do it though! Hey workers can anybody do this request?



Sorry, I'd do it but I don't really understand what Shin is trying to say :sweat


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2007)

*Have all the characters from the stock i provided in the sig and avi. remove everything around the characters except their weapons, etc. Have the characters be right beside each other. Animate the avi to show each characther in the stock. *


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 11, 2007)

Yeah, well maybe Hikaru can do it because i don't know how to do gifs.


----------



## Raizen (Nov 11, 2007)

Son Gohan, your stock is too blurry for me to work with. Please choose another one


----------



## Luigi (Nov 11, 2007)

How about this one.

*Stock:*


Can you cut the sound four and the text out of the transparency please.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 12, 2007)

Son Gohan said:


> How about this one.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



since Broly didn't reply on this one...could i do this request?
It'll be done after i take my bath...lol

EDIT:done.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2007)

So Hikaru is doing mine?


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 12, 2007)

wait till Hikaru came back...
I'll PM her...wait...Hikaru's a girl right?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2007)

I think so.....


----------



## Raizen (Nov 12, 2007)

Son Gohan said:


> How about this one.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



You still want a signature right?


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 12, 2007)

kuro said:


> wait till Hikaru came back...
> I'll PM her...wait...Hikaru's a girl right?



It's a him .


Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Have all the characters from the stock i provided in the sig and avi. remove everything around the characters except their weapons, etc. Have the characters be right beside each other. Animate the avi to show each characther in the stock. *



I am not really sure what you want but something like this?


Been pretty busy likely so I don't think I have much time to work requests, but I will try.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, but could you put a black bg in and put colors over them and their weapons, etc?
Sasuke - Purple
Naruto's - Orange
Sakura - Pink 
Sai - Gray

Oh, and sorry for the mistake of your gender Hikaru-kun!


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 12, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> Yeah, but could you put a black bg in and put colors over them and their weapons, etc?
> Sasuke - Purple
> Naruto's - Orange
> Sakura - Pink
> ...



You mean like fill in each block with their corresponding colors?


----------



## Luigi (Nov 12, 2007)

Broly said:


> You still want a signature right?



Okay, let me do this again.

I want this transparent, I would like the Sound Four to be cut out of the transparency as well as the text.
*Stock:*


I want this pic turned into a sig. You can choose whatever size you think is best.
*Stock:*

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Text:* *Behold The Power of Uchiha* On the right hand corner in a small font.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 12, 2007)

I've done your transparency request Son Gohan...it's on the previous page...btw,here it is:




...and sorry Hikaru


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2007)

*That's just what i want Hikaru-kun! Oh, and do the headshots for the avi with the colors i asked for in animation with the black bg too!*


----------



## Luigi (Nov 12, 2007)

kuro said:


> I've done your transparency request Son Gohan...it's on the previous page...btw,here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks kuro! Rep + Cred!


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 12, 2007)

no prob...n please come again


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 13, 2007)

How is mine coming along Hikaru-kun?


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 13, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> How is mine coming along Hikaru-kun?



Give me 1 more day, sorry I have been very busy with classes and RL stuff.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 13, 2007)

*Ok, thanks!*


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 13, 2007)

Something like that or you just want the head to be color?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2007)

They'ed both be fine that way! Could you put a border of dark red around the avi and sig? Oh, and could you make the speed faster on the sig?


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 14, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> They'ed both be fine that way! Could you put a border of dark red around the avi and sig? Oh, and could you make the speed faster on the sig?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2007)

*That's great, now all I need is my avi!*


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 14, 2007)

Same thing or just box the face with color and background black?


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2007)

just box, please.


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 14, 2007)

Tell me if you want it like this or add more.


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Nov 14, 2007)

lol! kuro GIMP can add shadow


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2007)

Add the colors for the bg  for each character!


----------



## Hikaru (Nov 14, 2007)

I like without color better but here's the colored one.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2007)

LOL nice work  with his job
He has taken all of you on a long ride


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Hikaru-kun
!


----------



## Raizen (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to wait for so long Son Gohan. I didn't put text  on because it looked really bad since it was so long.



V2


----------



## Luigi (Nov 17, 2007)

Broly said:


> I'm so sorry you had to wait for so long Son Gohan. I didn't put text  on because it looked really bad since it was so long.
> 
> 
> 
> V2



Cool, and no prob. Thanks! Rep + Cred!


----------



## Cecil (Nov 17, 2007)

Can someone make this transparent.

*Stock:*


Also can you make it smaller.

And make this into an avy please.
*Stock:*


*Size:* 125x125

*Other:*Can you also make this transparent, and put Mario and Sonic in the avy.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok i have your request Straw hat luffie


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok here they are! Cred + rep If you want any changes or add on's then tell me.

*Sig*


*Avy*


----------



## Cecil (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks Foxspirit! But for the avy, can you put a black and white border around it, if its not to much trouble.


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

Can somebody make an avatar out of this picture just surrounding his face but not transparent. Can the border be a triple border too please? 

Size: same size as Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva's avatar (senior avatars).


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 17, 2007)

AMV Comedians 2
2:28-2:40 cut out all the uncessary scences in between like rock lee and the bone guy, i want the bone guy in the last scene only

120x120


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> Thanks Foxspirit! But for the avy, can you put a black and white border around it, if its not to much trouble.



Ok i'll do it right now 


taraa100 said:


> Can somebody make an avatar out of this picture just surrounding his face but not transparent. Can the border be a triple border too please?
> 
> Ok i'll do yours as well
> Size: same size as Tayuya x Kimimaro 4eva's avatar (senior avatars).




Ok i'll do yours as well.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok Straw Hat luffie, here is your Avy...


taraa100 here is your Avy as well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Totitos (Nov 17, 2007)

*Type*:avy
*Stock*: 
*size*:senior and nonsenior size.
*Border*: triple line border
__________________________________

*Type*:sig
*Stock*:
*size*: I dunno X_X
*Border*: triple line border


----------



## Cecil (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks, rep + cred!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type*:avy
> *Stock*:
> *size*:senior and nonsenior size.
> *Border*: triple line border
> ...




Ok Totitos, i'll do yours as well


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok Totitos here is your stock... credit and rep
*
senior member avy*



*non- senior member avy*



*Sig*


----------



## Totitos (Nov 17, 2007)

you are fast 

I´ll double rep you and give you cred

thanks


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 17, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Straw Hat luffie, here is your Avy...
> 
> 
> taraa100 here is your Avy as well...
> ...



Thank you *reps*


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2007)

FoxSpirit,can you teach me how to make the triple line borders?


----------



## Franky (Nov 18, 2007)

kuro said:


> FoxSpirit,can you teach me how to make the triple line borders?



I countind this as a request

Box the whole think, then stroke/outline it. select "inside" and make it 3 pixels and set the color to black and click ok. then do that again, but put a 2 px white one. Lastly, put a 1 px black one

or at least that's how I do it


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks captain 

EDIT :That didn't work 
what program did you use?mine is GIMP


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 19, 2007)

Hmm well i don't know how to use gimp since i have photoshop. You should check online for tuts that might help you...


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 19, 2007)

Kuro: 

Pick black as your fg color. Select all, stroke 11 px. Now switch to white, stroke 8. Go back to black, stroke 6. 

Sorry for the intrusion, just dropping by.


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the tips ~M~


----------



## Franky (Nov 20, 2007)

I use photoshop


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll do yours tomorrow *~SaYo


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 20, 2007)

but,it's done


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 20, 2007)

Kuro please turn of your sig...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 20, 2007)

Alright Fox Im Requesting Another Set



*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 









*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Put Ginny Weasley In A Cursive Font On This Please




TIA (Thanks In Advance)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok Spike  I'll be done soon.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 21, 2007)

Ok Spike here is your set... if you need changes just ask


----------



## Saint_Spike (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool Thanks


----------



## Luigi (Nov 23, 2007)

Can someone resize this to 125x125 please.


----------



## Junas (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, I'll like to request a avy/sig set of Assassin's Creed 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Avy: 125x125 with the triple borders

Sig: any size your choice with the triple borders

Will rep and credit. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 24, 2007)

FoxSpirit you got your own shop omg woots!! Alright I will test your skills with something simple.



This skull guy as a avatar make any fancy photoshop spray effects and a cool border. 

Thanks bro


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Bookman said:


> Hi, I'll like to request a avy/sig set of Assassin's Creed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Sure that would be a piece of cake  I'll be done soon 


Euro-Shino said:


> FoxSpirit you got your own shop omg woots!! Alright I will test your skills with something simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure Euro-Shino XD I'll be done soon as well!
*Oh and Turn off your sig!*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok Bookman, here is your set  If you need anything changed just ask...






------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok Euro-Shino here is your request  Enjoy...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Luigi said:


> Can someone resize this to 125x125 please.



Ok i'll try and do it Luigi


----------



## Karmaxx (Nov 24, 2007)

*+reps and <3 *


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, i'm glad you like it  I played around with these really useful and cool tools that helped increase the style.

Luigi here is the gif resized to 125x125


----------



## Luigi (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks, rep + cred!

*Edit:*it seems that I can't use the gif because the file size is to big, is it possible to change the file size and make it smaller?


----------



## Junas (Nov 24, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Bookman, here is your set  If you need anything changed just ask...




Much thanks Fox! +reps


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

*Type*: avy
* stock*: X
* size*: senior and unsenior
*Border*: triple line border
______________________________

*Type*:sig
*stock*: x
*size*: the same size like this pic
*Border*: triple line border

double rep will be given.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Totitos, come for another set i see  I'll do yours...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok Totitos here is your set XD If you need changes just ask...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Luigi said:


> Thanks, rep + cred!
> 
> *Edit:*it seems that I can't use the gif because the file size is to big, is it possible to change the file size and make it smaller?



Hmm i'll try...

*EDIT*

How's this Luigi?


----------



## Totitos (Nov 24, 2007)

thats fucking Epic.

sadly I cant rep you because of the annoying 24 limits.

I´ll rep you when I can also cred you (I´ll rep you twice) and thanks alot.

awesome job 

I will not forget.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks XD! Oh, ok but don't forget


----------



## Cecil (Nov 24, 2007)

*Type:*Avy
*Stock:*

*Size:*Senior and nonsenior 
*Border:*Triple line border
___________________________________________________________________
Can you make this transparent.

*Stock:*

*Size:*Forum limit

Thanks in advance, rep + cred will be given!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Straw Hat Luffy said:


> *Type:*Avy
> *Stock:*
> 
> *Size:*Senior and nonsenior
> ...




Ok i'll do yours  I am probably going to be done by tomorrow so hang in there.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok straw hat luffie here is your set... oh and i wasn't sure about the last request so i put it as a sig instead.


----------



## Cecil (Nov 24, 2007)

Can you put a black and white border around the two avys please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 24, 2007)

Ok, i'll do that 

*EDIT*
Ok Here they are!


----------



## Cecil (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks rep + cred!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool thanks  Oh i just figured out how to make the dotted borders like hello world  here is 1 example...


----------



## fraj (Nov 27, 2007)

You know foxspirit you should not copy his style. Because it makes him unique and makes customers come to him. So be considerate and erase how to make dotted borders from your head. and I think you just pasted the image in front of the dotted image -_- even i can do that but I did not because I did not want to steal his idea


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 27, 2007)

I did not copy HER style... She actually gave me tuts and gave me tips on how to do the dotted border  She actually sort of "encouraged" me to do it!


----------



## Dante10 (Nov 28, 2007)

"It's a trap!!!"
TEXT:check ma foot work
2:37-2:45


----------



## Totitos (Nov 30, 2007)

here to request again 

Type: avy
stock: x
size: senior size
Border: triple line borders
__________________________________

Type: sig
stock: x
size: the same size as this pic
border: triple line border

double rep will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure totitos  I'll be done soon.


----------



## Totitos (Nov 30, 2007)

okay I´ll be waiting.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok here is your new set  *Remember if you need changes i'll be happy to do it*


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Avi and Sig pics:*








*Size: Whatever fits *
*Size: same as above size.*
*Other: Have Head shots of the Ninja's I have provided in the Avi. For Sig, have the same, but the headshots on a black background. have the sig pics with borders around them.*
*Orange - Naruto*
*Pink - Sakura*
*Silver - Kakashi*
*Blue - Sasuke*
*Sig Text: Shin Kakashi Han (i.e.; Shin Kakashi Han )*


----------



## Kuro (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Type:Avy

Can you have only Heimdall? ( the purple-haired guy) 
Sizensenior
Border:Triple line border
Text: Heimdall ( have it on the top of the avy)
MLRagnarok (have it on the bottom of the avy)

Type: Sig

Have the guy's face until the end of the hand 
 ^^
Border: None
Text: The dark shines I see are my light ( have it on the bottom)



thanks in advance =)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry but i can't really understand your request...

Oh i'll do yours Darkshine...


----------



## Kuro (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks  I'll be waiting =)


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 30, 2007)

*I mean have headshots....like this   for the avi but animated. I want headeshots for the sig but not animated. *


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *I mean have headshots....like this   for the avi but animated. I want headeshots for the sig but not animated. *




you jacked my avatar!!!!!!!!!
how dare you do such a thing without my permission........................


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Well i can't really do the animation part... hey ılı.frajosg.lıl. why don't you do Shin's request  Please... oh and *Turn off your sig*


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

post the stock here...........ill make head shots of it as an avy alright foxspirit?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is your set darkshine1607  If you need changes please say...


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

Heres your request completed foxspirit........ here are my demands before you use it
I want you to rep me and also the guy who i made it for to rep me ( shin kakashi han )


here is the gif


----------



## Kuro (Nov 30, 2007)

thanks ^^ I'll rep and cred 
can u have the sig a little less blue please? and the text a little bit brighter


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Sure  I'll just take a sec...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok darkshine how about this?


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Heres your request completed foxspirit........ here are my demands before you use it
> I want you to rep me and also the guy who i made it for to rep me ( shin kakashi han )
> 
> 
> here is the gif



i got no comment on my work


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah i think it looks good  The requester isn't on now...


----------



## Kuro (Nov 30, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok darkshine how about this?



cool ^^ thanks!   I like both of them very much =)


----------



## Totitos (Nov 30, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok here is your new set  *Remember if you need changes i'll be happy to do it*



I love the sig but the avy?s color doesnt match with the set


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 30, 2007)

*Thanks ılı.frajosg.lıl. ! Are you going to make me a sig like i requested Foxspirit? Or is ılı.frajosg.lıl. gonna do it?*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Totitos said:


> I love the sig but the avy?s color doesnt match with the set



Oh, ok yeah i just saw that.. sorry  I'll fix it right away


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok Totitos how is this for your avy?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 1, 2007)

*Sig...please?*

*After Totitos, are you doing mine Foxspirit? Nice avi btw.*


----------



## Totitos (Dec 1, 2007)

that looks better.

thanks FoxSpirit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes Shin  Oh and i can't make it gif, so you want your sig to be with all the pics you provided and the text?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 1, 2007)

*Yeah,  have you read my sig request, that's how i want it, please!*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok Shin i'll be done soon....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok Shin here is your sig  I think it turned out really good. Hope you enjoy it as much as me


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 1, 2007)

*Thanks Foxspirit! I've repped you now!*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 1, 2007)

Alright Fox, I Need An Azula Set After The Awesomeness Of Her In Day Of Black Sun




*Spoiler*: _Sig_


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Alright Fox, I Need An Azula Set After The Awesomeness Of Her In Day Of Black Sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do this one.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok Since you asked me spike i did your request as well as brolli is doing... so you can take either of ours...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 1, 2007)

hey fox i can resize images color in images make banners can i work here


----------



## Raizen (Dec 1, 2007)

I won't get offended if you don't use the set I made for you Spike:


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 3, 2007)

*ılı.frajosg.lıl. :*


*Could you make this into an animated profile pic for me?*





*I want headshots of in this order : Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura, with a faded look....Thanks.*


----------



## fraj (Dec 4, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *ılı.frajosg.lıl. :*
> 
> 
> *Could you make this into an animated profile pic for me?*
> ...



Yea sure .......... gimme a while and what do you mean faded look??


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 4, 2007)

*um.....kinda lighted.*


----------



## fraj (Dec 4, 2007)

you mean you want the image more bright??


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 4, 2007)

*Yeah, that's it!*


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 4, 2007)

Heya Foxy didnt know you ran a request shop. 

Firstly im sort of starting up with coloring and general photoshoping. 
Sorta suck at the moment.

Here is my set I made myself.
Oodama Rasengan FC

With some tutorials and some help I'd make a fine worker someday ^^
*Applies for Junior position*

Can I be a bit greedy and request 3 sets? If no please do only the Black Lagoon bit. 

Standard Senior Member Avi size. 
Rounded Border on Avi and Sig please

Black Lagoon
Avi focused on Revi's face (The woman)
Feel free to experiment with border and transparency on the sig 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Orochimaru
Avi focused on Oro's face
Transparent Sig if possible

*Spoiler*: __ 









Morrigan
Avi on face.
Sig Transparent if ya can. 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Im using PS CS3, tutorials would be great for a would be junior worker ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow - Tachi you got one hell of a request  I'll do all three... i'll be done soon eventually 
Oh and Just improve and get lot's of tut's and eventually when i think your ready you can join


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 4, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Wow - Tachi you got one hell of a request  I'll do all three... i'll be done soon
> 
> Oh and Just improve and get lot's of tut's and eventually when i think your ready you can join


Thanks foxy  
Perhaps I could do borders for now as a junior? 
Just need a little tut


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

*Type*: avy
* stock*: 
*Size*: senior
* Border*: same border as my current avy

thanks ;D


----------



## fraj (Dec 5, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *um.....kinda lighted.*




Here you go......
And you havent repped me yet for completing your previous request


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 5, 2007)

Totitos said:


> *Type*: avy
> * stock*:
> *Size*: senior
> * Border*: same border as my current avy
> ...




I'll do yours Totitos 

Oh and Tachi... I'm only going to do one request since i had some trouble with the last two pics...


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 5, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do yours Totitos
> 
> Oh and Tachi... I'm only going to do one request since i had some trouble with the last two pics...


Thank you 

So do i get junior worker status?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes... you can  Just PM me ALL the things you can do so far..


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 5, 2007)

*Thanks ılı.frajosg.lıl. , I just repped you!*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok Tachi here is the sig and avy that you wanted  Sorry i couldn't do the transparency on the sig...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 5, 2007)

Totitos, Here is your avy


----------



## Totitos (Dec 5, 2007)

Sylar 

thanks Fox


----------



## fraj (Dec 5, 2007)

Hows my new avatar and sig ?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 6, 2007)

Thx foxy  
I love it. Gonna start using it as soon as my senior membership goes through


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 6, 2007)

Alright Fox, Im Just Asking For A Sig Now


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




Could You Put Ty Lee In Some Bubbly Font Or Something On It



TIA


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok Spike i'll do yours  I'll be done sometime between now and nighttime since i have to go somewhere soon... 

Oh yeah and please turn off your sig...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok Spike how's this?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh Sweet Thanks


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Sig - 275x150
> Time - 1:39-1:45
> Video - Link removed
> Border - Circle black and white
> ...



Stop making multiple requests -_-
Even here I am the guy whos gonna do it -_-
Just wait till I finish it......... be patient!!


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2007)

Lol sorry, just wanna see who's the best but i wil rep all of you of course..


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Lol sorry, just wanna see who's the best but i wil rep all of you of course..



you are wasting time here of people -_-
You are finding out whos the best you just want your work done fast -_-


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

Vizard PLease TURN OFF THE SIG!


----------



## Kamina (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry FoxSpirit i'll turn it off asap and ılı.frajosg.lıl. i won't request anymore, and cancel the requests except for yours then.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Does the shop need any workers?


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Not really ~M~ because we are not stacked up with requests......... so I will PM you if we need any


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

Mkay. Just wondering because of the request thing.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

Wait a sec... i call the shots here  ~M~ PM me what you can do and i'll see...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2007)

PM you as in......? My work?


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2007)

Damnit the boss took over!!! I wanted this shop to be all about me and you foxy but you are crossing the limits!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

~M~ said:


> PM you as in......? My work?



Yes, just PM me what you can do, and i'll see if you can work here 


ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Damnit the boss took over!!! I wanted this shop to be all about me and you foxy but you are crossing the limits!!



Lol... It's not just you and me... there are still 3 other workers  However they never come on so this is good.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 6, 2007)

Ok we now have a new worker  Let's all be active so we can get the word spread about how good this request thread is!


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

*Type*:sig
*Stock*: 
*border & size*: same border and size like this pic
___________________________________________

*Type*: sig
*Stock*: x
*border*: triple line border
*size*: I dont know >_>

double rep will be given


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

^ I'll do it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

First sig 



Kind of weird border.  Lemme fix it.



I'll do the second one in a min.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

that some quality stuff.

great work ~M~


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Sig - 275x150
Time - 1:39-1:45
Video - Link removed
Border - Circle black and white

Av - 125x125
Time - 1:46-1:47
video - Link removed
Border - Square black and white

I Know i have requested this before but in the GIF topic there was a problem so they could not do it, i'll rep + cred, thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

lol thats too small.

can you make it bigger please


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

What do you mean. That's average sig size. ? . ?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

wait let me search for a good size.lol

EDIT: here


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

Fine  w/e. I'm on it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

No border this time. Doesn't look as good IMO.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

M, could you do my request after Totitos if possible?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

One of the workers or I will get on it soon.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

it looks good to me.lol

try giving it some simple borders.

sorry for bothering you


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

A simple border would look weird with the top/bottom bars.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 7, 2007)

okay thaanks ~M~.

btw I gotta spread some so I can rep you.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

No     prob.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Sig - 275x150
> Time - 1:39-1:45
> Video - Benny Lava
> Border - Circle black and white
> ...



I can't do gifs, so someone else will have to do it.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, could you do a normal av request for me then?



Just 2D's head in a black and white border sized 125x125

thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

It's good but could you have a border like my current one and just have the avatar 2D's face and not his body.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

Sure. One min.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you. <3

and can u do transparent?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

-edit- One min.


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

~M~ said:


> -edit- One min.



Hey ~M~ what tool did you use to give that avatar that effect?
The circles...........


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

They're brushes on photoshop i think..
and M add the border my avatar has to this image if you want


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

This what you wanted?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Kind of, 

I just want this image - 

with the border that you have posted on this image


----------



## fraj (Dec 7, 2007)

hey vizard can you turn off your sig please?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Of course, sorry.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks man, it's perfect, can you do transparent btw?


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)

Of course. How else would I have made the avy?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Just realised it did not have a background. 

could you cut out the gorillaz out of this picture for me and change it's size to 400x400



thanks in advance.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Kamina (Dec 7, 2007)

Many thanks dude, +rep


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 8, 2007)

Looks like it has been busy here  

/sigh i wish people would turn off there sigs!


----------



## Sarun (Dec 9, 2007)

*same size as it is shown!
i want it to be transparent to Uchiha Sasuke skin which I use!
keep naruto and frogs only (and the shadow)!
remove the writing on the bottom if possible!
**I don't want any writings on the pic!*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok Sarun  I'll do your avy if you want too 


 EDIT: Ok Sarun here they are!


----------



## Sarun (Dec 9, 2007)

could you remove the background and border too, please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 9, 2007)

Sarun! I already did


----------



## Sarun (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm talking about the sig!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh... oops sorry  

Here it is 



TURN OFF YOUR SIG!!


----------



## Aina (Dec 9, 2007)

Transparency please. :3 Keep the words please.

I'll request an avatar a little bit later though. Please and thank you!


----------



## Sarun (Dec 9, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Oh... oops sorry
> 
> Here it is
> 
> ...



Thanks man!

My bad - I forgot about no sig on plicy!

I edited to correct my error!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 9, 2007)

Sure Kakaru


----------



## Aina (Dec 9, 2007)

Arigato!

Christmas Spirit ftw!


----------



## Luigi (Dec 9, 2007)

*Type:*Avy
*Stock:*


*Size:*125x125
*Border:*Black and White border


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 9, 2007)

i'll do yours luigi soon 

*Ok kakaru, how's this?*


----------



## Aina (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great! I love it how it looks like the words are fading slightly. [I'll rep once my limit is over] Thank you very much.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok Luigi here is the avy you wanted!


----------



## Luigi (Dec 9, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Luigi here is the avy you wanted!



Sweet. cred + rep.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 10, 2007)

Ok Just A Sig This Time

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




And Can You Put In A Demonic Font God Of Thunder On It



Thanks


----------



## fraj (Dec 10, 2007)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Ok Just A Sig This Time
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> 
> ...



ill do it - just need time


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks........


----------



## fraj (Dec 10, 2007)

Here you go .........


credit and rep please


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 10, 2007)

Awesome...........


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 12, 2007)

/sigh we need more requests!


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2007)

YEA WHERES THE LOVE PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## Kuro (Dec 12, 2007)

I was thinking on requesting something  but I havent found a good pic


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 12, 2007)

Ok, find the pic and request! 

Turn off sig darkshine!


----------



## Kuro (Dec 12, 2007)

sorry I forget about the sig 

tomorrow I'll have chosen the pic


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 13, 2007)

Alright Chirstmas Set Time


----------



## Kokaku (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, could I have a set please? I cant rep you guys yet im afraid 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Face as avi, rounded border please.


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2007)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Alright Chirstmas Set Time



Ill do it for you............... give me some time....... ill finish my homework first


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 13, 2007)

Kokaku said:


> Hello, could I have a set please? I cant rep you guys yet im afraid
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm sorry, but you need 50 posts to make a request...


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2007)

Kokaku said:


> Hello, could I have a set please? I cant rep you guys yet im afraid
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'll do it anyways. It'll be prly done tomorrow.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 13, 2007)

This good?


----------



## Kuro (Dec 14, 2007)

here I go  this is going to be hard to explain

I already order the pics  
I just want a round white border and a cool pattern between each of the 3 pics ^^ 
 text : "I still remember..."
and resize it to the size that fits better 

*Spoiler*: _Avi_ 







just have his face with a round white border please
edit:I almost forget  in a non-senior size please

rep will be given ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 14, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do it for you............... give me some time....... ill finish my homework first



Ok...


----------



## Kokaku (Dec 14, 2007)

~M~ said:


> This good?


How can i ever repay you?


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Just cut out Jokers head and add a black and white border, thanks in advance.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 14, 2007)

Vizard said:


> Just cut out Jokers head and add a black and white border, thanks in advance.



I'll do this one.



Credit+ rep please.


----------



## Kamina (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks man, i'll rep and credit as usual.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

Kokaku said:


> How can i ever repay you?


It's really no trouble at all. 


darkshine1607 said:


> here I go  this is going to be hard to explain
> 
> I already order the pics
> I just want a round white border and a cool pattern between each of the 3 pics ^^
> ...



Do you want avys or sigs?...............


----------



## Kuro (Dec 14, 2007)

just do the sig please 

I'll try to do the avi myself


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay. I'm on them.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

First. I made a sig of this one, in case you don't like the second. I'll edit with the second one in a min.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Dec 14, 2007)

Foxspirit, *MAJOR* challenge for you!  Could you transparent the figures in _THIS_?



Please don't hate me.


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

Sketcher said:


> Fozspirit, *MAJOR* challenge for you!  Could you transparent the figures in _THIS_?
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't hate me.



Sure ill do it 
wait do you want the background removed or you just want the white part transparent?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 14, 2007)

Sketcher said:


> Fozspirit, *MAJOR* challenge for you!  Could you transparent the figures in _THIS_?
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't hate me.



 Yeah that'll be a challenge, but i never refuse!  I'll try it and get back to you! Oh and please turn off your sig!


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

hey foxy ..... you wanna do it? or shall i have a crack at it?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Dec 14, 2007)

1. Just the backgrouynd removed. 
2. Turn off my sig? How and why?


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

Sketcher said:


> 1. Just the backgrouynd removed.
> 2. Turn off my sig? How and why?



Click edit post...... scroll down until you see show signature...... uncheck it.......
we say that because we want the page to load faster so that we can do requests quicker


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 14, 2007)

Yeah frajosg i'll do it


----------



## fraj (Dec 14, 2007)

yosho!! Go make me proud


----------



## Kuro (Dec 14, 2007)

~M~ said:


> First. I made a sig of this one, in case you don't like the second. I'll edit with the second one in a min.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



can you make the text a little bit darker? and instead of borders between the pics a cool pattern? 



the first one is awesome ^^
+rep


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

What kind of pattern?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 14, 2007)

How about this Sketcher? Lol... i think i did pretty good


----------



## Kuro (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _~M~_ 



something like the  spirals at the bottom of the pic ( but without stars ) please  ( I used a pic because I dont know how to explain it )


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

Sure. I'll try something like that.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)

:/


----------



## Kuro (Dec 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



cool ^^ 
just one thing more, could you make darker the design that's at the left of Mello?

I'll rep you again when I can


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Kuro (Dec 15, 2007)

thanks  I love it


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 15, 2007)

No trouble.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 15, 2007)

NOOOOOOOOO Wheres My Request


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

It's ok Spike  I'll do your request!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Ok Spike here is your set


----------



## Lord Bishop (Dec 15, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> How about this Sketcher? Lol... i think i did pretty good



+Rep for you. You're a f***ing wizard, FS!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks Sketcher.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 15, 2007)

hello! id like to request ava+ sig

i dont know if 150*150 is possible with that picture

ava-stock: 

Tripple line border if possible, or dotted. depends on what you think fits better 


Signature: 

the size is great but i wanted to ask if you could color it.
just simple how you can do it.

thanks in advance


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> hello! id like to request ava+ sig
> 
> i dont know if 150*150 is possible with that picture
> 
> ...



I'll do your request. But I don't do coloring, so I can't do the signature.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 15, 2007)

Brolli said:


> I'll do your request. But I don't do coloring, so I can't do the signature.



awesome brolli, thank you very much 

repped

edit: maybe you could do something with this?

transparenting it or pimping it a bit up


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

*~SaYo said:


> awesome brolli, thank you very much
> 
> repped
> 
> ...



Yeah I'll see what I can do with it.


----------



## Raizen (Dec 15, 2007)

Here's your signature *~SaYo


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Dec 15, 2007)

Great work brolli! thank you very much


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey foxy wanna see what you can do with this? 


*Spoiler*: __ 







 

Set please, you choose the special touches you think would work best {Border, size etc}


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm... i bet i could do wonders with it  However i have to go for now  I'll be done with it by tomorrow...


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 18, 2007)

My green stick just touched you ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok Tachi, this set is very good IMO so hope you enjoy


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome foxy  

My green stick will touch you again soon.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 20, 2007)

*Type*: sig
stock: x
*Size*: I dunno @__@
*Borders*: round borders 
______________________________

Type: avy
stock 
size: senior size
border: triple line border

double tacos will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 20, 2007)

I got your set totitos  I'll be done  soon!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 20, 2007)

Ok Totitos, here is the set. If you need changes just ask. Credit me and the shop


----------



## Totitos (Dec 20, 2007)

dammit 24 limits, Ill rep you when I can Fox.

great work


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 22, 2007)

More requests


----------



## fraj (Dec 22, 2007)

Yea where are the requests!!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

fraj please turn off your sig! 

*Oh and I have changed the shop Name!*


----------



## Luigi (Dec 23, 2007)

*Type:*Avy
*Stock:*
*Size:*125x125
*Border:*Black and white border
*Other:* Can you make the avy transparent also.

Rep + Cred will be given.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

It wasn't really the best picture to work with since it is bad job.... well here it is, if you want to make a change in the stock do so...


----------



## Luigi (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, it doesn't look very good. Can you use this one instead?
*Stock:*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Yes, awesome stock 

Here it is!


----------



## Luigi (Dec 23, 2007)

Perfect, thanks. Rep + Cred. Damn, it seems I need to wait for the limit to pass. I'll give you your rep tomorrow Fox, promise.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 23, 2007)

Ok Luigi  

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey foxy ^^ 
Me Again the set whore 

Wanna do another? 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Avi - Rock {Guy with white collard shirt} 
Sig the entire gang

I was wondering also if you could transparent it in a weird way like this ... 

*Spoiler*: __ 









If not, go wild on the sig ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll do your set tachi  I'll have to do it tomorrow because i'm at a different computer without gimp or photoshop...


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 28, 2007)

Will green you soon


----------



## Totitos (Dec 28, 2007)

Type: avy
stock:
size: senior
border: triple line border
Other: concentrate on his face
______________________________

Type: sig
stock: 
size: I dunno
Border: black border

Double rep will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, i'm on my computer so i will now do requests! I'll do Tachi's first then you totitos


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, here is Tachi's set...  I did two different types for the sig...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 28, 2007)

I owes you moar rep when i can 

Great set Foxy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok, now here is yours *totitos* 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 28, 2007)

Can someone resize this image to fit the signature limit please?

Thanks in advance.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 28, 2007)

*Sig and Avi request: Have the characthers in the stock animated for the avi. make the sannins stand out more, i.e. eyes, colors of outfits, summons. 
Spoiler:  



Link removed


*


----------



## Ironhide (Dec 29, 2007)

hey fox srry u have to do this again but im changing my name to kratos sooo u knoe

all i want really is a border on it u can pick which ever border u feel would look best on it

thanx in advance +reps


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok *Corniliano* how's this for the size?





here is your avatar *Itachi*


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2007)

*Hi Fox, how are you?*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm doing good  Sorry i can't do your request  I have to keep remembering how to do those slideshow gifs you always want... I'm going to have to get someone else....


----------



## FLUFFY G (Dec 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok *Corniliano* how's this for the size?




Its perfect! Thank you very much.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




But Make It Transparent Please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this good Spike?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bleach (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi =D. 

*Avy*
Stock: 
Size: About the size for senior members 
Text: Wd0
Border: Triple line ;o.

Thanks ^___^ Ill be sure to +rep and cred ^__________^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Bleach said:


> Hi =D.
> 
> *Avy*
> Stock:
> ...




How's this *Bleach*?


----------



## Bleach (Dec 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> How's this *Bleach*?



That was fast! And it looks awesome! Ill +rep u when I can i gotta w8 24 hours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok  Glad you like it!


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Sig and Avi request: Have the characthers in the stock animated for the avi. make the sannins stand out more, i.e. eyes, colors of outfits, summons.
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



Wait give me a bit


----------



## Totitos (Dec 29, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, now here is yours *totitos*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I love it.

Thanks Fox


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2007)

*Ok, then! you can post it here or you can pm it to me later, if you want.*


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Ok, then! you can post it here or you can pm it to me later, if you want.*



Well the stock was pretty good so i thought just a good simple avatar will look good and a matching signature will make it better....


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2007)

*I've repped and credded you now....*

*Thanks, um...could you make the avi 150 or 100 or something like that in terms of size?*


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Are you a senior member? If you are then i can make it much bigger


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2007)

*No, i'm not....um...is 150 x 150 alright, if not, what about 100 x 100?*


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *No, i'm not....um...what about 100 x 100?*



the one I made is 125X125 - isnt that big enough?


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2007)

*Yeah, it's just taking forever to show up.....sorry!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Heres a smaller one


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 29, 2007)

*Thanks!!!!!*


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 30, 2007)

can u make me 2 sigs please  using these pictures
dead
nd this one i want just mad into a sig but i want to see the car 
dead
please if u can
nd i will pick witch one i want is that okay
nd im going to turn my sig off right now sorry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

Umm... where do you want you sig to show? Face, body, feet? More specific and space out your wording a bit, i can barely understand it...


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 30, 2007)

well make the normal member size on the first one make it show the upper body boobs nd face nd some of the arms can show nd on the 2nd on show much of the girl nd can u get the car in there if possible


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 30, 2007)

Ok here they are....


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks very much im going to take the 2nd one will rep in a little bit


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 31, 2007)

Here Foxy 

Stock:

The rest is up to you. If you can do some modifications, add some effects or something. 
No text
Triple lined borders 
But can you please do it faster? 
I don't have Photoshop on this pc, cuz i would have done it myself....
thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

I got it Yuki  Be done real soon....


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

hey foxy boy can you resize an image for me please? I cant get on my computer because my Ram got fried last night and I have ordered a new one 
If you say yes I will upload the picture here. Thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Sure ılı.frajosg.lıl.  Just upload it here....

-------------------------

Ok *yuki*, i have 2 avatars here for you to choose from.....


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey foxy I want this image width 550 and use the height that photoshop generates randomly... you know what I mean 


And I'll get back to doing requests in about 1-2 days or if I am lucky I will get my RAM today

And also transparent the white part in the top right


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok here it is  Hope you get it fixed!


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok here it is  Hope you get it fixed!



Why is the image small though 0_0 
Can you remove the extra canvas area from the sides and only keep the whole image as width 550 please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Umm... the width is 550.... and what do you mean remove the canvas area?

try and refresh the page or something...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 31, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sure ılı.frajosg.lıl.  Just upload it here....
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Ok *yuki*, i have 2 avatars here for you to choose from.....



Thanks a lot foxy .


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks a lot fox... And I fried my RAM on purpose  To get a faster one.... I ran Need for speed underground 1,2 and 3 at the same time and my RAM melted LOL
So now I am getting double the speed.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Cool  That should work out great!

Glad you like them yuki


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey after I get my RAM I will teach you how to make gif's


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks  Slide show gifs are my new goal in photoshop!


----------



## fraj (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I can explain to you right now.

1) Create a folder called Frames in your desktop.
2)Save all the images that you want in your slideshow in that folder/Frames.
3) Next on IMAGE READY click on File>Import>Import frames as folder>Select the folder frames
4) At the bottom it should upload all the frames and now click the play button below all the frames and it should show the images slide through.
5) You can change the time settings at the bottom of each image in that same place and select how long each image whould show
6) Now next click on File>Save optimised as>and save wherever you want to
7) There you go your gif is made 

* ALL THE CHANGES TO THE DIFFERENT IMAGES SHOULD BE DONE IN PHOTOSHOP AND THEN LOADED AS FRAMES ON IMAGE READY*


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 31, 2007)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sure ılı.frajosg.lıl.  Just upload it here....
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> Ok *yuki*, i have 2 avatars here for you to choose from.....


My Gawd Foxi, you didn't make this for me but im repping you none the less, Black Lagoon = WIN.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks  Tachi 



Thanks ılı.frajosg.lıl.! I knew it would be sort of like that  I will practice right now.


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

can u put these two in to one sig if u can if not make two differnt ones this one needs to be bigger tho
dead

heres the other one

please will double rep


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

How's this *dodgekfc*?

Bigger sig



Smaller Sig


----------



## dodgekfc (Dec 31, 2007)

thanks will rep u again


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 31, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR FOXY


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year EVERYONE


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 1, 2008)

happy new year


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey Fox, could I possibly get this transparent?


*Spoiler*: __ 








Maybe If possible, a gold "shadow" line around it? I dunno if not just transparent! thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok sasuke  I'll be done as soon as possible.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok Sasuke, How's this?


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2008)

get rid of the yellow bits foxy


----------



## Cecil (Jan 4, 2008)

Can someone make this pics into a slideshow.

*Type:*Avy
*Link:*I want this  to be first, this one second, this third, and this fourth.

*Size:*150x150
*Border:*triple line border
*Other:* Can you also make the avy transparent


Rep + Cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 4, 2008)

I'll do yours Straw hat luffy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, here is your avy Straw Hat luffy  Hope you like it!


----------



## Cecil (Jan 4, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, here is your avy Straw Hat luffy  Hope you like it!



Thanks, rep + cred.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 5, 2008)

okay i got another request can some one make this into the a sig please i have a coupl nd cant decide so i want a couple to choose from
heres 1 T-chan
heres 2 T-chan
heres 3 Link removed
heres 4 Link removed
heres 5 Link removed
take your time nd if its to much sorry i just can choose so i want to see what they look like in a sig


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 5, 2008)

T.I.A


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

How's this Spike?


----------



## Aina (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, transparency andI want it resized just a tad bit, not to small, not to big, I'll let you judge on the size. Please make the transparent bg wide, not long.

I want an avi as a set to. xDD [<- No duh.] Um, regular member size and transparency around Kakashi's face and hand, resize if needed to, and a thin red border for *both* of them.

Thank you beforehand, I'll credit of course, and rep as soon as my 24 hour limit is over. :'D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok icopy  I'll be done soon.


----------



## Aina (Jan 5, 2008)

Sure, hope its not to troublesome, I'm usually very detailing. :sweat


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok ICopy here is your set!


----------



## Aina (Jan 5, 2008)

Splendid! [<-Who the hell says that anymore. xDDD]

 I'll rep you as soon as possible.  Darn the limit.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, just don't forget 

Oh, and Glad you like the set!


----------



## fido_uchiha (Jan 5, 2008)

plz.
size:[200x300]
picture as a dog
color:black and white
i know this is a difficult request, pm me if you cant do it, i'll understand


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2008)

hey fox can you do dodgekfc's request please....... i got my hands filled in my shop 
thanks



fido_uchiha said:


> plz.
> size:[200x300]
> picture as a dog
> color:black and white
> i know this is a difficult request, pm me if you cant do it, i'll understand



Dog sasuke -


----------



## fido_uchiha (Jan 6, 2008)

how do i get it?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, changed a bit of the layout on the front page first post so hope it is good enough to get more people into the shop


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 9, 2008)

hey can u do my request please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 9, 2008)

Alright, i'll get started. I'll make one of each pic.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, here they are... 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks will rep+ 2 when i can okay nd im taking the 2nd one hey how come my kakashi sig says i need to upgrade why do i need to do that can u help


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 9, 2008)

Hmm... i think frajosg gave you a image code from photobucket, so if you belong to it then you have to upgrade or if you don't just upload the pics onto Imageshack or tinypic...


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 9, 2008)

its says bandwidth exedded


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 9, 2008)

i mean im taking the first one u made sorry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, so i don't know... just stick with imageshack because photobucket isn't the reliable site (IMO)...


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 10, 2008)

so can u make my kakashi sig again but into the imageshack please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2008)

I don't have to do it when you can  Just left click on the pic and save it to your desktop. Then go to here and upload it. Then go to the last link at the bottom of the page and copy the link. then go to edit sig and click on the insert image button and paste the link and then press ok and there you have it


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello can I get like:

Cut out my taskbar and top and only show the website



Put the crown at the corner (right corner) tip near where it says "posts" make the crown tilted as well.


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 10, 2008)

well i did every thing u told me nd it still doesnt work


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2008)

KiiNG Of NF said:


> Hello can I get like:
> 
> Cut out my taskbar and top and only show the website
> 
> ...



Can you please be a bit more specific? Like where i should cut it... and exactly point out what to do....


----------



## Gamble (Jan 10, 2008)

dodgekfc said:


> well i did every thing u told me nd it still doesnt work



You'll have to wait for your photobucket/frasjosg's photobucket bandwidth to reset, or request frasjosg to send it to you again. Save the file to your own HD, and rehost it. Don't direct link from somebody else's photobucket as it spams their bandwidth.

@Fox: He means





Kiing, if that was indeed what you wanted, give credit and all that to Foxspirit


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 10, 2008)

Timbers said:


> You'll have to wait for your photobucket/frasjosg's photobucket bandwidth to reset, or request frasjosg to send it to you again. Save the file to your own HD, and rehost it. Don't direct link from somebody else's photobucket as it spams their bandwidth.
> 
> @Fox: He means
> 
> ...



Make it into sig limit size please


----------



## Gamble (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 10, 2008)

You can't get any awesomer,


----------



## Ghai (Jan 10, 2008)

Can I work here? The other shop I was working at doesn't get requests so I want work here.

~SSG


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 11, 2008)

Foxi could you avi this to complete my new black lagoon set plox 

As always free reign on what you think would be cool 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

hey fox i want a new sig with kakashi nd your like my fav one to make it 
but every time google it i get crappy ones u know were i can find some of the
best ones to use please


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

dodgekfc said:


> hey fox i want a new sig with kakashi nd your like my fav one to make it
> but every time google it i get crappy ones u know were i can find some of the
> best ones to use please



what about the one i gave you ??


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

well its haveing trouble because the bandwidth is to big u need to send me a new one or u can make me a new one if u want just give me a good place to pick one at so i can have one


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

you should save it and re host it -_-


here you go


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Can I work here? The other shop I was working at doesn't get requests so I want work here.
> 
> ~SSG



Hmm... can you tell me what you can do? I'm not really searching for workers right now but if you can do anything special please let me know 


Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Foxi could you avi this to complete my new black lagoon set plox
> 
> As always free reign on what you think would be cool
> 
> ...



Sure Tachi  I'll start it right now!


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

well i still want a new one so do u or foxy no any good sites it doesnt matter which one makes me a new one will credit nd rep


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

Well for me i go to Deviantart or some random sites on the internet....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok Tachi, here is the avy you requested...
I made two versions so choose wisely


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

so if i find one will u do it please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah sure


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

what are some of the other sites u look for pictures then deviantart


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, So the first pic i'll make a good sig out of it and for the second i just make it transparent... be done soon!


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

okay can wait thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok here is the Kakashi sig and the Sandaime transparency... cred and rep and remember the rules for ony 2 request per week for 1 person...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

all man u are the best thanks will rep nd credit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 11, 2008)

No problem  Glad you like it!


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 11, 2008)

yeah the problem is that i owe u atleast 3 reps but im slowly getting to them


----------



## Ghai (Jan 11, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hmm... can you tell me what you can do? I'm not really searching for workers right now but if you can do anything special please let me know



Here are some stuff:


*Spoiler*: _Signatures_ 


























I think that's enough.

~SSG


----------



## Vance (Jan 11, 2008)

NVM, I already know how to do this.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 12, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Tachi, here is the avy you requested...
> I made two versions so choose wisely


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FoxSpirit again.
Ill hit you twice soon


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm too lazy to make my own set 

Set Request


*Ava*
Size : 150x150
Border : dotted
-----------------------------------------
*Sig*
Size : original size/resize it a bit smaller
border : Black (2/3px...whichever looks best)

Cred and rep will be given


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Fox, just now I found out you've got a sig shop ._. haha
I was wondering if anyone could make the background transparent in this pic, the size is fine as it is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to FoxSpirit again.
> Ill hit you twice soon



Ok Tachi, Glad you like it!


kuro said:


> I'm too lazy to make my own set
> 
> Set Request
> 
> ...



Haven't seen you around kuro  I'll do yours!


StupidFatHobbit said:


> Hey Fox, just now I found out you've got a sig shop ._. haha
> I was wondering if anyone could make the background transparent in this pic, the size is fine as it is.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I'll do yours as well! Be done soon...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok *Kuro* here is your set  

Avy


Sig

*Spoiler*: __ 







-----------------------------
Here is the transparency you requested *StupidFatHobbit*!


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jan 12, 2008)

> Here is the transparency you requested *StupidFatHobbit*!


Thx so much, fox you did an excellent job!+rep n cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2008)

*Signature Request.*
Render: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




AND



Text: Brothers In Need - Shoch
Size: Preferably 350x115
Border: Rounded Border.
Extra: Nothing more.


----------



## Ghai (Jan 12, 2008)

Mind if I do it?

EDIT: Here it is.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Avatar request for Fox-san, preferably. 

Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Border: Rounded, transparent
Text: None
Colours: Whatever looks best. 

OTHER: If you want to colour it in, you can find the people at court-records.net -> media -> Animations. It's Maya and Phoenix.


----------



## Ghai (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't you already have one set as your avatar?

~SSG


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, but I want one by Fox-sama.  And one with a rounded border. xD


----------



## Ghai (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, now I'm not too good enough?

~SSG


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

No, you can do it if you want to!  I didn't mean to hurt your feelings.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 12, 2008)

SS2 Son Gohan said:


> Mind if I do it?
> 
> EDIT: Here it is.



Thanks dude  love it <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

I'll do it unaligned


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok Unaligned, i made 3 different versions... Choose wisely


----------



## Ghai (Jan 12, 2008)

Good job on that Fox. So do I work here now?

~SSG


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes you can SSJ2  You are very good. Now tell me how active you are... Just active, Very Active, Not very active.


----------



## Ghai (Jan 12, 2008)

Just active (I have my own shop running that's why).

~SSG


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

Ok, I'll add your name to the front page right away...


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks!  Cred+Rep for the third.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2008)

No problem  I have to say the 3rd one was my favorite as well.


----------



## Un-Chan (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks again. <333 It also goes with my theme. xD -has the Saku theme-


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 12, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok *Kuro* here is your set
> 
> Avy
> 
> ...



OMG.Thanks Fox!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, now we have a new worker and probably our last (unless someone drops out) so let's get some requests rolling in


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

Un-chan does some nice sigs and avas . I saw them myself 
Foxy, i have a request .
But just a second, i wanna search for a good stock


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Kuro and Foxy  - the sig you made right now has already been made by me...... for kagure....... so change your stock please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, i remember that but is kagure still using it? oh and the one you made it believe was transparent.

Ok Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah, i remember that but is kagure still using it? oh and the one you made it believe was transparent.
> 
> Ok Yuki



Here it is foxy 

Border: as you want (a.. weird one )
colours: keep those, make some adjustments if it's the case 
effects: I want some blueish butterflies if you can . And also, you can add some as you consider 
it's an ava, 150x150 XDD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

You got it Yuki


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah, i remember that but is kagure still using it? oh and the one you made it believe was transparent.
> 
> Ok Yuki





FoxSpirit said:


> You got it Yuki



I can't wait to see it, but i trust your talent Foxy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Yuki, i made you 3 different versions, so here they are...

version 1


version 2


version 3


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

having fun with the brushes i sent you are we  FOXY!!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Yep  I've found the butterflies!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yuki, i made you 3 different versions, so here they are...
> 
> version 1
> 
> ...



wow... those are nice  
but i want some modifications if you can please 

1. I want something more in the avy, a bit of her neck and probably top of shoulders too. can you do that? 
2. those are the only types of butterflies you have? I mean (uhh, hard to explain since i'm not an english native ) but... can they not be filler inside? or to have a model or something there...
The colours for butterflies yes, i want them a dark blue and a red like her eyes (or if it's not butterflies and you know how to do, add a flower or two too)
I want nothing on her face but some things in her hair 


Oh God, i'm going to kill you with this, sorry 


Can you start doing this too Fraj? I'll rep you both anyway


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

It's ok.... i'll be done soon.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Hmmm.... is this good enough?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hmmm.... is this good enough?



um... there are a bit too many things on it 
what other effects can you add?

Add some you want, ok?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok, ok....


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, ok....



you can show me some work you did and i'll pick the effects, is that ok?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

How about you tell me what you'd like and i'll see if i have the brushes


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How about you tell me what you'd like and i'll see if i have the brushes



it's harder to tell, especially because i don't know so many XD if i'd see, it would be better


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait a sec... 

How's this so far?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Wait a sec...
> 
> How's this so far?



Oh God, you'll really have a hard time with me XD so i'd better leave you. I don't wanna take your free time 

at that... the background doesn't really fits her face... i want her face to be pale so some luminosity would be great


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok... so far you're the hardest i've come by XD


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok... so far you're the hardest i've come by XD



wait, i found the effects i like 

1.So i want some effects like that 
2.the lines to be... dark blue and red (blood colour) 
3. can you resize the pic a bit?  I want the whole head in the avy and her shoulders like that


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 13, 2008)

You're talking about the espada pic or the one i'm supposed to be doing.... 

/sigh ok i'm going to be off for a bit so i won't be able to finish it today (who knows i might XD) Bye!

Ooo... i've just hit 2700!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> You're talking about the espada pic or the one i'm supposed to be doing....
> 
> /sigh ok i'm going to be off for a bit so i won't be able to finish it today (who knows i might XD) Bye!
> 
> Ooo... i've just hit 2700!



congratz 
And i'm talking about the girl's set  not about the espada pic XD
The effects not exactly like that but similar XD

Bye and thanks for trying 
Sorry if i gave you some headaches


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks as tough I'm late.  

I see what could have worked.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Looks as tough I'm late.
> 
> I see what could have worked.



you're not late M-kun 
Can you do my request as i want? 
read my last posts please


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL Foxy your thread being spammed!!! and turn of your sig!!!

and i love my new avatar


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> LOL Foxy your thread being spammed!!! and turn of your sig!!!
> 
> and i love my new avatar



you're the one spamming XDD we're talking business here


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

hey foxy if you dont mind - can i handle her??


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

Wait........ Is Fox still doing the request?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

~M~ said:


> Wait........ Is Fox still doing the request?



No, I repped him and told him thanks for trying . I don't think he can do what i want, so go on


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Dont ask me how i did it - but i just did it -_-


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

;  ;


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Dont ask me how i did it - but i just did it -_-


the second one is the "superbest"  I'll use that 



~M~ said:


> ;  ;


Thanks M-kun, i'll use these too 

Guys, i'll rep you tomorrow, or when i'll can  
Damn the rep limit


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

VICTORY!!!! - muahahahahhhaaa


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate dark stocks. So limited in use.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 13, 2008)

*Sig and Avi Stock: *

*Sizes: 100 x 100 for the avi, i don't care about the sig*


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> *Sig and Avi Stock: *
> 
> *Sizes: 100 x 100 for the avi, i don't care about the sig*



ill do it - ill edit my post here


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Romanticide (Jan 14, 2008)

*Thanks, i've repped and credded you now!*


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 15, 2008)

okay mister foxy its a new week nd i want this to be a avy please nd thank you 

Las Vegas Sun


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 15, 2008)

thnks will cred nd rep


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Please dodgekfc turn off your sig!! Remember it like you remember your name or something -_-


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 16, 2008)

Type Slide Show Avy

*Spoiler*: _Avy Pics (Put Them In Any Order_ 













*Spoiler*: _Transparent Please_ 








TIA


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Type Slide Show Avy
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy Pics (Put Them In Any Order_
> 
> ...



Ill do it for you


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

Fox.May I be a worker again here?>.>
since I'm always bored...
but,I' can only do requests on weekends


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

Hmm... i'll see. Do you know how to make good sigs like the other workers?


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll show you some of my works on another forums

need some time to upload them >.>


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

Ok Kuro.... I'll take a look.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 













*Spoiler*: _Ava_


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

They all looks pretty good. Hm... you're hired... however i'll put you down as weekends active


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Fox!

and turn off your sig!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 18, 2008)

Got it. It is turned off....


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 19, 2008)

Transparency please: 

Also, can you reduce it to fit the sig limit please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 19, 2008)

Image too mature

I'm sorry,i can't do it.my parents are at home right now


----------



## FLUFFY G (Jan 19, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go



Thank you very much. 

I'm gonna have to rep you later as it seems I need to spread it around.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Jan 19, 2008)

Avatar set
Picture:
Size:125x125 and also a 150x150 one
Comments: if you could please make it look good and +reps will be giving


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

I got this Crimson wolf  Be done soon...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok, here are two avatars.


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jan 19, 2008)

Transparency please. Fox, this should keep you occupied...


*Spoiler*: __ 










You're going to burn me at the stake aren't you?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll try to do it later... i'm busy right now and i don't want to do any hard core requests


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 19, 2008)

Since Fox is busy,I'll do it for you, Sketcher


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 19, 2008)

The last stock is low in quality and a bit too dark.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit the shop


----------



## Lord Bishop (Jan 20, 2008)

kuro said:


> The last stock is low in quality and a bit too dark.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm not using them pertsonally, but I'll make sure the guy who is gives you credit. I'll send some +Rep your way now.


----------



## Aina (Jan 20, 2008)

Transparency around Kakashi and the flowers. Resize a little bit down.

I'd also like an senior, 150x150, and non senior, 125x125, avatar to go as a set with it. Also transparencies. Please add a plain red border for both avatars.

Rep and credit as payment.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll do this one


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Credit the shop


----------



## Aina (Jan 21, 2008)

kuro said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much. 

::Reps and Credit~::


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jan 22, 2008)

If it isn't too much of a bother, could someone make an avatar of my sig? since I've got to hide it... xD
stock : 

important note, I'd like her head zoomed in, not the body

thx in advance!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok StupidFatHobbit, here are two avy's to choose from...


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow fox, u surprised me yet again  I'll use the second one tho they both look great! 
+reps and cred <3


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 23, 2008)

Could you make the bottom left panel a sig for me please Foxi


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 23, 2008)

Sure thing Tachi


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 23, 2008)

Hope you like


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 23, 2008)

can i have a border on this plz thank you


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Jan 24, 2008)

Gotta spread some more rep before I can rep you >_< I promise u'll get it


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Foxi  
Reps soon X3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 24, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> can i have a border on this plz thank you



Here ya go


----------



## Kittan (Jan 24, 2008)

Sig and avy. Nothing too special, make sure its non-senior.


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 25, 2008)

Kittan said:


> Sig and avy. Nothing too special, make sure its non-senior.



I'll take this one


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 25, 2008)

DONE 





Ask if you need any changes.Please cred the shop


----------



## Totitos (Jan 26, 2008)

Type:avy
Stock:x
Size:senior
Border: black border(like kittan's avy)
Other: focus on his face

rep + cred will be given


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type:avy
> Stock:x
> Size:senior
> Border: black border(like kittan's avy)
> ...



ill do it for you damnit

Toti


----------



## Totitos (Jan 26, 2008)

Hell,you are fast.GJ Frajog.


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here ya go



Can i get the same boarder like that has on this please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

Sure Rasassination  I'll be done real soon.


Here ya go


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 26, 2008)

Thats perfect. Thanks, i repped u


----------



## Kuro (Jan 26, 2008)

could you make me a set please? 
the avi non senior size ^^ and you're free to use the effects and colours you want, just make it look cool


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Kuro (Jan 26, 2008)

that border is ok but could you make it transparent?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok then, is this good?


----------



## Kuro (Jan 26, 2008)

yeah I like it  
could you make a matching sig too?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you want for the sig? Transparent or just white with some brushes...

You know what, i'll finish it tomorrow... I have to go for now.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 26, 2008)

white with some brushes


----------



## Close (Jan 26, 2008)

I dunno if I'm supposed to post here or whatever but I was wondering if I could join your shop ? XD If you would like to see my signatures, you can click my thread ' Huge Sig Wall [Warning: Large Image] - Close


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 27, 2008)

Render: [Shinsen-Subs]​_Kidou​_Senshi​_Gundam​_00​_-​_16​_[AD2266DD].avi
Size:123x350
Colors:Try to match the render
Effectsthing special
Border:Tripple lined boarder.
Lighting:W/E looks nice
Other:Text "Rasassination" in a nice font


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

Heya Fox

Type:avy
stock: 
Size: senior
Border: black border
Other: can you add some effects to the pic with a purple color

double rep + cred will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, i'll finish darkshine's sig and then i'll do yours Totitos


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok here you go darkshine. I've made 2 different versions...


----------



## Kuro (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks a lot  I love them  +rep and cred ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Ok, i've finished your avy totitos


----------



## Totitos (Jan 27, 2008)

Thats fucking win and good Fox.

reps for you when I can.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2008)

WARNING VERY LARGE STOCK.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Could you make me a set from this?
The boy as the Avatar and the pic  as a sig ?
Remove the black parts as much as you can please ^^

Also can i have the word Black Lagoon as a separate or combined sig piece so i can add it to the bottom? 

On second thought just keep black lagoon at the bottom and try and remove some black 

Free reign on effects, just try and make it dark and edgy please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Yes tachi? What would you like me to do?

Ok tach i got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Wait, now how should i take out the black?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

You know what? Never mind. How is this?


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2008)

AWESOME FOXY 
Just an Avi please 

I like the second one, plain and dark. 

You know ill rep you soon, sorry for the late responce i didnt expect you to do it so quick :WOW


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2008)

Wait no the first one is more awesome  

Guess ill alternate


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 27, 2008)

*Sig Request*

*@ Fox: Could you make this into a** sig? *
*Stock:  *


*Border: Thick Pink*

*Other: Have all the colors in the pic brighter.... *


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 27, 2008)

Oops, sorry tach  Here is you avy



I'll do your request tomorrow Romanticide.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanx Foxi lotsa reps soon X3


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2008)

Signature Request.
Stock: 
Text: Shoch
Size: Anything you think looks nice but not out of sig limit.
Other: Nothing more


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok here is your request Romanticide 



____________________________

Here is your request Werop...


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 28, 2008)

Foxi im on a 24hr deadline 
Ill rep you ASAP


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok Tachi  I can wait...


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 28, 2008)

*Thanks Fox! I've repped you now.....*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Spike, want me just to do some random stuff to it?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 29, 2008)

Sure...............


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok Spike how is this


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2008)

What about my request? i requested before spike ¬.¬


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 30, 2008)

Werop said:


> Signature Request.
> Stock:
> Text: Shoch
> Size: Anything you think looks nice but not out of sig limit.
> Other: Nothing more



Don't worry...I'll do yours


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 30, 2008)

Here you go 

*Spoiler*: __ 





Not as good as Fox's and Frajosg's sigs >.>




Credit the shop


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 30, 2008)

Thaaanks  love it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 30, 2008)

Avatar

Size: lolz normal size
Render:
Text: Two

Sig

Render:spread

Text: TworagonBall Hunter


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 30, 2008)

BTW your sigs onz


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 30, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here is your request Werop...





Werop said:


> What about my request? i requested before spike ?.?



Umm... i did do your request *Werop*  You've got to check every post....

Oh and *Two*, you have to have 50 posts or more to request....


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 30, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Umm... i did do your request *Werop*  You've got to check every post....
> 
> Oh and *Two*, you have to have 50 posts or more to request....





really

be back soon-make it and post it when i got 50 post be back soon


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok Two, but turn off you sigs!


----------



## Bleach (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi im requesting a signature from anyones xD!!!

Stock:

Size: You guess @_@! Be reasonable xD!
Text: Wd0
Other: Can you change the background to something else? Plain orange is bleh D:


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 30, 2008)

hey foxspirit can you make me an avi from this



non senior size

and same boarder as my current avi if possible.

rep and cred as reward of course

thank you


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry for the late reps Foxy i wa bahned


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok everybody i'm here not  I'll do Bleach's and MS.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, here is your sig Bleach....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

Here you go MS


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 31, 2008)

thank you foxspirit

i just repped you. will credit now


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 31, 2008)

almost there  fox


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 31, 2008)

woo check the post Fox


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

I did Two, but it is not allowing me to view the images...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 31, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I did Two, but it is not allowing me to view the images...



huh

no sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

Just re post the links or post the images onto here...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 31, 2008)

Avatar

Size: lolz normal size
Render:
Text: Two

Sig

Render:A Kazekage Humbled

Text: TworagonBall Hunter

srry for the lateness my bulling bro neede the comp


----------



## Space Jam (Jan 31, 2008)

Rasassination said:


> Render: lawlz.
> Size:123x350
> Colors:Try to match the render
> Effectsthing special
> ...



just forget it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, sorry but i cannot any requests for the rest of the day... I'm not on my computer which has photoshop so i'll get to them tomorrow.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, here is your sig Bleach....



Thats thaat looks gr8 but can u put a border around it plx =/? and can you make the background a little more different/ like use brushes or sumthing >___<!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

I did... it is a white border. You can see it now in the quote.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok Bleach, if you want a more viewable border then here...


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Bleach, if you want a more viewable border then here...



Can you make it black >____<! This is lat thing im asking i promise


----------



## ZackFaire (Jan 31, 2008)

hey can someone make this a sig

Link removed

rep and credit as a reward thank you


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah, sorry but i cannot any requests for the rest of the day... I'm not on my computer which has photoshop so i'll get to them tomorrow.



yea ok..take your time


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

GIF:


Make like, the boxes into a gif starting from the smash bros party thing, all the way to the one at the window. (left to right) Can you plz make it close to the original size. Thnx in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok Bleach, this is going to be it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

I will start yours Two, and Roy i will let somebody else do it since i'm kinda busy...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok, here is your requested set *Two* 

Sig



Avy


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

wow he made the same request in my shop too -_-

hey foxy how come everybody has that moving picture in their profile and how comes your avatar size is big?? tell me


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok frajosg, i belong to Rhaella and Splinters army. Go to their thread in the Konoha blender. Then, if you want to join go to group memberships and join the army...


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

Its a shame non blenderites are joining a blender group


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, if people don't even view the blender then how could they join it?


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats the problem, people are just joining for the ava and usertitle, they probably will never post there again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 1, 2008)

Yes... that is sort of lame. I bet they aren't even going to do anything for the army


----------



## Bleach (Feb 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Bleach, this is going to be it



Yea thats it xD! Thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_ 












And Then Could You Merge Those Pictures Up For The Sig, And Then Make It Transparant

Thanks


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

I am not joining this army and i know you people want the bigger avatar size and not being part of the army - stop acting like idiots -_-
I dont wanna screw up my avatar by saying Splintarhaella army.......... looks messy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 4, 2008)

Well you really don't have to put the text on there... 

Hey fragosg, could you do spikes request? I'm a little busy...


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)

Yea Ill do it......... and I dont want that stupid thing moving around on the top it looks gay


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 4, 2008)

Yes, i agree... I'm thinking of getting it removed but still staying in the army.


----------



## fraj (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## Totitos (Feb 4, 2008)

Type: avy
stock: x
size: senior
Border:black 
Other: focus on the face of the bottom left guy.
___________________________

Type: Trans sig
Stock: x
Size: beats me, I dunno
Border: no border
Other: nothing

I'll rep twice + rep


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 5, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Type: avy
> stock: x
> size: senior
> Border:black
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks ılı.frajosg.lıl.


----------



## Jude (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello
i would like this video
*WinArt11: Hot Hyuugaz*

Time-1:43 to 1:45
Close up on the girl squirming
Avatar size
Rounded corners
Please and thx and i will rep and credit!


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 7, 2008)

Maybe you should make the request on the Gif shop,Tsubasa


----------



## Jude (Feb 7, 2008)

i dident but they havent done it in a week..... and im pretty sure you guys are like the best there is!?


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 8, 2008)

Request



-Can you make the space in the background transparent (including black part)?

-And can you change the text in the bubble to say:

"LOL Eye in Jar. 
Uchihas FTW"​
-Make it have a thick black border


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 8, 2008)

^I'm on it


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 8, 2008)

Here you go 


Rep+Credits


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow - Kuro changed his name?


----------



## iDeidara (Feb 9, 2008)

Fox, can I join your team? Also , how the hck do you get those borders >.< I'm not good at borders , but >.<


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 9, 2008)

I've got another request if that's okay;
stock: 
Same size, transparent please ^^


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 10, 2008)

Done 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The stock is a little bit dark,I can't see her hair >.< sorry




@Fox~I've change my name


----------



## Bleach (Feb 10, 2008)

A sig request :3

This is actually a weird request because all I require is some text with a cool background =)
*Text:*Tazmanian Beast
*Size:*Sort of smaller than regular =/?
*Other* Can you make it look something cool but beastly? xD! It is tazmanian after all =P. I hope you don't get confused =/!


----------



## iDeidara (Feb 10, 2008)

I can do it. If I get on the team >.<


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 11, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Done
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Ehm dunno how to put it but I don't really like it, I appreciate your work tho, shall I upload a better stock? Cus I tried aswell and your right =<


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 11, 2008)

iDeidara said:


> I can do it. If I get on the team >.<



We've got enough for now...


StupidFatHobbit said:


> Ehm dunno how to put it but I don't really like it, I appreciate your work tho, shall I upload a better stock? Cus I tried aswell and your right =<



Yeah, i think it would be better for all of us if you gave us an easier stock to work with


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 12, 2008)

is this stock better? the hair is better this way I guess 

same rules as I posted with the other pic 

Ps if it still is too hard tell me, I'll keep searching


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

Damn its difficult to find watanuki stocks 

Also about what you asked me foxi, I just made good friends and continued to post 

Been a while foxi 

Got a request.

Avatar:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Sig

*Spoiler*: __ 









Happy Valentines Fox.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

On second thought this transparent  would make a better sig 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 14, 2008)

Is it possible to add the text xXxHolic to the sig?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentines day to you Tachi  I cannot do any requests until next week due to a party and visits and stuff like that...


----------



## iDeidara (Feb 15, 2008)

Hi!! Can you tell me how to create borders?


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 15, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> is this stock better? the hair is better this way I guess
> 
> same rules as I posted with the other pic
> 
> Ps if it still is too hard tell me, I'll keep searching



Now,that's better 




Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Damn its difficult to find watanuki stocks
> 
> Also about what you asked me foxi, I just made good friends and continued to post
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









just ask if you need any changes 

@iDeidara~I don't work with PS,i don't know >.>


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 15, 2008)

I love it Takumi could you do the rest of my set 

Oh never mind the image just loaded 

One small thing ... isnt the ava small? Im a senior


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh nevermind i checked properties thanks


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn that looks awesome! thx so much ! I needa spraid some rep first but I'll definitely give ur rep soon


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_ 




In Order

1.

2.

3.




And Then Put Them In One Sig And Make Them All Transparent... Like My Current One...

TIA


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 15, 2008)

Glad you guys like it 



Spike_Uchiha said:


> *Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm on it


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 15, 2008)

@Spike~Done 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jude (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay pretty much transparent

Also Text that says the anko fc in the corner 

plz make the text look really really cool plz

Triple rep if i like ^^


----------



## Kuro (Feb 15, 2008)

I want a set please 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Can you make the set transparent?    and non-senior size please 
I will double rep ^^


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 16, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Okay pretty much transparent
> 
> Also Text that says the anko fc in the corner
> 
> ...





東山Kazumi said:


> I want a set please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm on it


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 16, 2008)

@Tsubasa~

@東山Kazumi~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 16, 2008)

Resize & Avy request.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Stock: 
Text: None
Size: -
Signature: 500x490
Avy: 150x150
Other: dont add any Brushes or anything, just leave it be and resize, also add a Black border to both like the one in my Avy.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 16, 2008)

Werop said:


> Resize & Avy request.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I'm logging of now,I'll do it tomorrow ASAP


----------



## Kuro (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks a lot  it's awesome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 16, 2008)

Takumi, you're doing a splendid job taking the requests  I'm glad to have you on the team!


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 16, 2008)

Glad you like it Kazumi 

No problem,Fox 

@Werop~

*Spoiler*: __ 





500x490 is too big for a sig 


Resized


----------



## Jude (Feb 17, 2008)

@Takumi

omg i love you 

im comming here more often


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 17, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Glad you like it Kazumi
> 
> No problem,Fox
> 
> ...



Thanks Takumi!


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

Could I please get a set on this?


Thanks in advance


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 17, 2008)

Could you doll this up for my sig? Meaning:



-Improve the color contrasts to look less grainy and plastered. 
-Improve the skin tones so that curves/cleavage are more visible. 
-Add a slight rustic look to the image.
-Put 'Puddin Pops' in a working color on the upper right corner. 

Thanks! Let me know if I can do anything beyond rep in return.


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 17, 2008)

"Banner" work request.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Hey, could you put this text into the pic "The Jdrama FC" and a simple border and resize it fit as a FanClub banner:



it's going to be my jdrama fc's banner. thanks in advance!

PS: hope I did this right.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 17, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Could I please get a set on this?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance



I'll get this done asap 



Puddin Pops said:


> Could you doll this up for my sig? Meaning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know how to do these things >.>


Fighting Spirit said:


> "Banner" work request.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I don't know the size resolution for FC banners,sorry


----------



## ~Flippy (Feb 17, 2008)

Takumi said:


> I'll get this done asap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks anyways; could you point me in the direction of someone who likely could? Or, u could take a shot at what u think would look good- equally appreciated


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 17, 2008)

Takumi said:


> I don't know the size resolution for FC banners,sorry



150/150 maybe? doesn't really matter I think, I checked out some FanClubs banners they had 150/150 or 224/114 etc. So something like a avy.


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm not good with photomanip and how to make the image more clearer and higer in quality things.sorry >.> maybe Fox can do this 

@Colonello~


*Spoiler*: __ 









ask if you need any changes


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 17, 2008)

Fighting Spirit said:


> 150/150 maybe? doesn't really matter I think, I checked out some FanClubs banners they had 150/150 or 224/114 etc. So something like a avy.



Ok.I'll do it tomorrow since I'm logging off right now


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 17, 2008)

Takumi said:


> Ok.I'll do it tomorrow since I'm logging off right now



damn . been looking for it for awhile hehe .


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks a ton! It looks great!


----------



## Jude (Feb 17, 2008)

scienced you guys do smexy jobs could you again put text 

could you put

"Ankos Daughter"
Then somewhere else 
"東山Kazumi"

Plz make it real good and make it kick ass again

Rep and credit


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 18, 2008)

Fighting Spirit said:


> 150/150 maybe? doesn't really matter I think, I checked out some FanClubs banners they had 150/150 or 224/114 etc. So something like a avy.





Tsubasa said:


> scienced you guys do smexy jobs could you again put text
> 
> could you put
> 
> ...



I'll get these done asap


----------



## PlayStation (Feb 18, 2008)

@Fighting Spirit



@Tsubasa



Kindly ask if you need any changes


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks alot takumi, perfect as it is! rep inc 

is it ok that I credited you in the jdrama thread instead than in my sig?

seems I can't rep ya yet. soon i'll be able to!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Make a set for me please 
And please stick to sig limit 

Transparent Ashley Riot and Senior size ava


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey tachi i couldn't do the full transparency due to the picture so here is the best i could do


----------



## Jude (Feb 18, 2008)

Takumi said:


> @Fighting Spirit
> 
> 
> 
> ...





this is kick ass^^ THX SOOO MUCCCHHH!!^^


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 18, 2008)

Reps Foxi <3


----------



## Totitos (Feb 18, 2008)

Type:avy
Stock: 
Size:senior
Border: triple line border
Other: nothing
_______________________

Type:sig
Stock: 
Size: I dunno
Border: a border color that can match with the pic
Other: go artistic

double rep + cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

How's this Totitos!


----------



## Totitos (Feb 18, 2008)

Hell that looks tight.

Thanks Fox


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, trying out something new XD


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 18, 2008)

Fox if i find new stock can i make another request? (More reps will be provided)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

We'll see Tachi  It needs to be real good and perfect for transparencies!


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok im off stock hunting.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 18, 2008)

Stock Avatar

Stock 

Do as you please ^^


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Stock Avatar
> 
> Stock
> 
> Do as you please ^^


 

can only do 1st 1  (made the backround lighter)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

Umm... do you work here? 

I'll try yours tachi


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2008)

Im not really happy with that stocks, xXxholic is pretty hard to come by 
But ill rep you for anything you do. So is it ok if i request more frequently as i get stock?

(Reps as always)


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

sorry fow, but can i work for u, gifs arent my things in heeros


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Im not really happy with that stocks, xXxholic is pretty hard to come by
> But ill rep you for anything you do. So is it ok if i request more frequently as i get stock?
> 
> (Reps as always)



It's ok Tachi 

@ichigo - i have enough workers for now...


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

ok but can i still do requests and im on everyday checking


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't know.... Takumi and I are on everyday and we get requests really fast and we take them. I'll PM you if i'm really busy


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks much


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok tachi, if you want take Ichigo's avy and take my sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

or this one?


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2008)

I cant see anything at work imagehosts are blocked ill be home in 4 hours, spreading rep to get back to you <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok tachi.....


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 19, 2008)

Why are you still Luminary


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 44,000


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

i should make my own 1, doing that now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

Good for you


----------



## Jude (Feb 19, 2008)

i loved the work on this i was just wondering if you could have the same thing just get rid of the kazumi and add the anko fc also make a set?  plz


*Spoiler*: __ 



original


What kind of font i want




plz and thx and hope its not any problem..

idk how many request i can have but if you can also make this transparent but if i have reached my limit i can wait thx tho ^^
and make it a set if you could

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello! I was wondering if you guys would take a sig request??


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes, we take sig requests


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok is it possible to make a sig out the "helicopter kick part" in the comic page?? I give you total creative control do as you like with your art!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Sure  I'll be done real soon!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Here, how is this?


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 20, 2008)

It looks cool! I dont want to sound bitchy..but is there a way you can take the top panel off?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

It's ok....

Is this ok?


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 20, 2008)

hey umm can u do this fr me????


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




can u crop off th words at th bottom plz?and plz make it bigger with some good quility







*Spoiler*: _avy_ 




Add a blue and black border around it. Plz.




thank u i will rep in advance.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 20, 2008)

YES!!! dope!!! I like it!!!! one more thing ...a bit wider? I swear thats it after that..


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Hokage #6 said:


> hey umm can u do this fr me????
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...


Sure thing Hokage 


KushyKage said:


> YES!!! dope!!! I like it!!!! one more thing ...a bit wider? I swear thats it after that..



Ok ok


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 20, 2008)

plz dont forget th blue and black border.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

@Kushykage - this is the widest it can go...



Ok Hokage...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is your requested set Hokage #6  Enjoy!


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 20, 2008)

Its perfect!!! great job thanks!!! I will spread some Reps then give you one lol!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 20, 2008)

kk thank you very much.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

No problem  I'm glad to do requests!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 20, 2008)

Ummm can u make the black border more noticible?????
like maybe thicker or something??


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

Is this what you want?


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 20, 2008)

yes and same thing with the avy plz?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope this is it


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks those are great.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

Any requests today?  I guess this always happens when i'm wanting to do them...


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2008)

Black Lagoon set, you find me stock


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

Sure Tachi


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

Is this alright for you?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

Anybody else?


----------



## fraj (Feb 21, 2008)

What happened to your name foxy!! I liked calling you foxy boy - I MADE THAT NAME FOR YOU !! FOXY BOY WAS MY NAME TO YOU AND YOU CHANGED IT!!!

and your shop name says FOX!!! shop OMG that is so wrong man


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 21, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> Is this alright for you?


First page of Deviant Art 

Ill take it 

More reps soon

Wont use it yet though.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_ 










And Can You Put Them Together And Make Them Transparent For A Sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll do yours tomorrow Spike


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 21, 2008)

Wait... Why Tomarrow...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to tomorrow because i'm on a different computer without photoshop...

Oh and Frjosg, i did not change my user name. It is still FoxSpirit but there is a thread in the blender that an Admin can change your name.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh Ok.....


----------



## Jude (Feb 21, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> i loved the work on this i was just wondering if you could have the same thing just get rid of the kazumi and add the anko fc also make a set?  plz
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


:bro... plz...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, here you go Spike


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> :bro... plz...



Tsubasa, you do know that the girl in that picture is Anbu Hinata.... It would not work well with Anko FC on it...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

What About The Sig?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Still working on it......


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Oh Ok.... Take Your Time...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

How's this


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Sweet.....


----------



## Jude (Feb 22, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> Tsubasa, you do know that the girl in that picture is Anbu Hinata.... It would not work well with Anko FC on it...



XD to me it looks like ankos daughter so That is why XD dosent kinda look like anko?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Eh, there may be a slight resemblance but it really is Hinata. Even look it up on the front page of the ANBU fc.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Yeah... Thats Anbu Hinata...


----------



## Jude (Feb 22, 2008)

can you just do it plz i will get rid of the anbu sign plz...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, here you go Tsubasa...

Sig: 

Avy:

Banner:


----------



## Jude (Feb 22, 2008)

thx fox ^^

sorry for causing so much caous XD ill double rep


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

It's ok  Just glad to be done with it...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avy And Transparent Stock_ 







Oh The Size Of The Avy Has To Be Senior Members


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j13/Jin_Kuro/Samurai20Deeper20Kyo01029.jpg




can you cut out the guy on the left and can you shrink him a little thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

I'll do Spike's and Kyoya' requests


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2008)

Ok Thanks Fox


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

tyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is Hibari's request  Spike is next!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

How's this spike?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks fox is there anyway u could get the other sword handle? its been cut off  but it doesnt matter if u cant.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry, but i can't i would have to start all over again...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

ok no probs


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> How's this spike?



Awesome, And Your Still Working On The Transprent I Guess


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

Here it is Spike


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 24, 2008)

Awesome....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 26, 2008)

Takumi was supposed to do it -_-  He's a lot better at the more complicated transparencies.


----------



## Jude (Feb 29, 2008)

Could you plz resize to sig size make an avatar and on the sig somewhere make AWSOME text somewhere (your pic) on it saying "The Anko Fc" Plz and thx




plz and thx


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 1, 2008)

Ok, here you go Tsubasa


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice render tsubasa


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a request


*Avatar*
Size:150x150
Extra:White curved border

*Signature*
Size: A little bit smaller as it is
Extra:If by any chance get rid of the jap. writing and If you can (if so) add effects and put Comashipping at the bottom left.

Thankyou!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll do it Tara


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 1, 2008)

How is this? Don't worry there is white borders on your avy 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 1, 2008)

Darn,you're fast Fox


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 1, 2008)

Hehe... thanks?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you use the Lightening Dragon picture and make me a signature and avatar?
On the signature can you write Sikh Assassin in the font the kanji of the sound effect is in?

Thank you!

(Yellow & Black Border please!)


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 1, 2008)

It seems like a hard request.I don't have Kanji kind of font.Wait for FoxSpirit to do your request,sorry >.>


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 1, 2008)

I didn't mean it like that, I meant the color of it, and if you have any spiky font like the kanji


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 1, 2008)

*Avy and Sig Request!*

Fox, when you have the time....

Avy and Sig request

Stock:

Size: Senior Member Avatar (150 x 150) , normal sig.

Other: Have the Avy feature Yoko, Sig be animated, from bottom to top with all the characters, rounded rectangular border, please!

I'll rep you now!


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How is this? Don't worry there is white borders on your avy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you for the set! *rep*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Jude (Mar 2, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, here you go Tsubasa


Thx you so very much 




Takumi said:


> Nice render tsubasa



XD i know hu ^^ thx


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 2, 2008)

Please just put a boarder around this avy like the boarder i have on my current avy if u can. Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

I'll do yours Rasassination since it's quicker... I'll do everyone else's tomorrow


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 2, 2008)

Can you please do mine,  ?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

Hmm... i would have to do it tomorrow though it would take me too much time and i'm getting off pretty soon. I'll do it early tomorrow morning


----------



## Space Jam (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks FoxSpirt
lol this is like the 4th time ive asked u to add that boarder to differnt pics for me.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, but i'm glad to  It's simple and easy...


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 2, 2008)

Okay! Probably wont be here though so can you PM it to me? Thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, i'll PM it to ya 

I'll try to do the others as well...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 2, 2008)

*Spike's request*


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 3, 2008)

I've repped you now Fox! ^_^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh gosh.... i've been so busy! I'll do yours first thing tomorrow morning at 5:30 my time  i promise!


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok! Thanks Fox! ^_^


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 4, 2008)

What time is it where you live, Fox? It's 6:38 p.m. for me, I live in NC.....what about you?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 4, 2008)

6:36... Sorry, but i really can't do moving pictures... i can do a slideshow, but Frajosg is great on that stuff... perhaps he'll do it for ya


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 4, 2008)

Oh....ok then! I'll find me a set on LJ! Thanks!


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sorry to be pushy but when are you gonna do the transparency?
Please do it eventually


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 5, 2008)

Didn't you request it in Tousen's shop to make it transparent?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, but it seems like nobody wants to do it

I've already waited 2 days now...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 5, 2008)

Well if they haven't taken it, then perhaps you should post it again... People don't always see it.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 5, 2008)

Oh okay! Thank you


----------



## Lord Bishop (Mar 6, 2008)

Transparent the Dante please.  And please shrink him a little.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 6, 2008)

Lord Bishop said:


> Transparent the Dante please.  And please shrink him a little.



How's this?


----------



## Lord Bishop (Mar 7, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How's this?



Bril. +Rep.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 7, 2008)

sig only just trans the big pic please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

What do you mean exactly? Just make everything around Naruto transparent?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah just naruto.
Can you do a outline coloring or like a glow around naruto


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, i could do that  I'll be done soon...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks           .
Orange glow please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah, Sure frajosg  I'd be glad to help!


----------



## fraj (Mar 7, 2008)

*To be precise I will be gone till the end of June so ill say the next 3 months........
thanks fox man 
the spamming ends here!!*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh my, what a long time! Why are you leaving for 3 months..


----------



## fraj (Mar 7, 2008)

I got exams this june and I got an interview from England's 3rd best University and they said I need to get three A grades to get in. So I gotta study until I drop dead. All I need to think about is STUDY STUDY STUDY!!!
no tv no computer and no drugs.... for next 3 months


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Is this good Naruto?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, ok  Good luck ^_^


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 7, 2008)

AwesomeX3 thank you


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 8, 2008)

Can you make me an Avatar and Signature of Susano'o? I want a red border around the Avatar. And also can you make the Signature  only Susano'o not his background or anything, only him cut out?

Thank you!


----------



## Jude (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay would you again but "The Anko Fc" in really cool text on this


And then could you plz make this resized to normal avi size

plz and thx and sorry for all the anko fc request i just like anko i support that fc 

also i love your guyeses effor and work you put into it i am in love with your guyses work XD

Please and thx again


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 9, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Okay would you again but "The Anko Fc" in really cool text on this
> 
> 
> And then could you plz make this resized to normal avi size
> ...



i made that sig and avi for you so why not ask me to do it???


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi, I'm here for a simple request:



I wanted to know if anybody can make the picture 100x100 for me. Thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

You got it Tara! 

Here you are...


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 9, 2008)

Thank you FoxSpirit! *rep*

EDIT: Sorry I have spread some rep. But it'll come soon.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

Ok Tara


----------



## Sarun (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey, been a while, but could you do a transparency for me, pal.
Actually 2.

1) Player and Ball.
2) Player, Ball and the green pitch (grass).

Here is the picture:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm on it,Sarun!


----------



## Sarun (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks bro.


----------



## PlayStation (Mar 9, 2008)

Here it is!


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

T-G@nGsT@ said:


> Can you make me an Avatar and Signature of Susano'o? I want a red border around the Avatar. And also can you make the Signature  only Susano'o not his background or anything, only him cut out?
> 
> Thank you!



Pwease can you do mine


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm... i don't know... Since you now have that other render in the same pic as you want the border it won't work out very well -_-


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

I didn't know that wasn't allowed, if you want i'll remove it and put the one you made back in, the original one.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Hmmm... if you still want the background transparent then give me one that is already transparent and i'll make the sig with the border for you.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

So, you want me to take the Susano'o picture, into Tousen's shop, get it transparent, and bring it back here? Or are we talking about Kirin?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Didn't you do that already? 

Anyway... hmm... Do you still want the border even with the other render in your sig?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

No, I only want Susano'o done now. That'll be my new signature so why waste time on the old one. Anyways, do you want me to remove it right now? Also, your signature is on.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Is this good? Do you still want the border of Yellow and the other color?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

That's awesome, thanks, I'll rep+ you right now, and will credit. Also yes to the border, are you also going to do the Susano'o request?
EDIT: I can't rep you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Eh? 

Ok, just don't forget


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 10, 2008)

Lol, I won't, I hope it wears off fast, I forget things sometimes, but not usually.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 11, 2008)

FoxSpirit, I repped you...Are you done with Susano'o?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, i'm doing it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

Is this alright? I couldn't get Susanoo all the way transparent...


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 11, 2008)

That's perfect! Thank you, but can you make it so a normal member can use it?


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 11, 2008)

I +rep you know FoxSpirit. That was a lot of rep to pass around *breaks sweat*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

Is this small enough?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, thanks again. I'll rep+ you soon!
Hey can you make the Avy smaller as well?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 11, 2008)

Can you make the Avy smaller as well?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 11, 2008)

No, you can upload the 150 x 150 and it shrinks it for you


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I know, but you get a bad quality..
Compare my Avy right now to the one you made.


----------



## Sasuke' (Mar 12, 2008)

Me wanna works here. Joo saw my stuff. =]


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 13, 2008)

Cau i have Goku's head/face for my avatar and a triple line border


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

Is this good LoTS?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

Here you go spike 



*Resized*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 13, 2008)

Uh just wondering can you make an banner?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks Fox....


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 13, 2008)

If you can 

etc: can you put THE EMPIRE BITCH in it in green,Red,brown,white,pink,orange,black letters and a nice size
thanks
also can I get a set for this

sig:transparent nice size
avi:125X125 both their faces or if you can't just sakura's face
its for someone dear
thanks in advance


----------



## Last of the Saiyans (Mar 13, 2008)

thanx fox it looks awsome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> If you can
> 
> etc: can you put THE EMPIRE BITCH in it in green,Red,brown,white,pink,orange,black letters and a nice size
> thanks
> ...



Do these look about what you wanted? 





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Do these look about what you wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the set is fine but I was thinkin like could you put his face on somethin like this
and I like the letters but can I have them in green red brown pink orange black. like on the side of his face
thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

I got the banner good, but i really don't understand what you're trying to say about the sig...


----------



## E∂ward (Mar 14, 2008)

I think he means if you can add a nice background to it...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Well if that's the case it really wouldn't turn out well since the picture has low quality 


Please turn off your sig


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _I Was Wondering Fox If You Could Please Make Me A Sig With These Pics, And A Slideshow Avy With The Same Pics_ 















Senior Member Size


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I got the banner good, but i really don't understand what you're trying to say about the sig...



like can you put it on something like that sig because this looks like an avatar but its perfect the way it is...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Something like this?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 14, 2008)

Perfect thanks


----------



## Jude (Mar 14, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> i made that sig and avi for you so why not ask me to do it???


 

XD i wasent thinking at the time well could you plz??


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 15, 2008)

Fox Did You See My Request?


----------



## ZackFaire (Mar 16, 2008)

hey can someone make me a set plz



Sig.
just resize to what it would look best at.

avi
125x125 size
and a nice boarder.

plz and thank you

oh rep and credit of course


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Fox Did You See My Request?



Yes Spike, but you'll have to wait because remember the rules... 2 request per week and you've gone over that limit quite a lot so you'll have to wait.


Naruto. said:


> hey can someone make me a set plz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Here you go Naruto.


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2008)

For the good old times Fox

Stock:x
Avy size:senior
Sig size: I dunno ;__;
Other: go artistic

you know the deal


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Totitos said:


> For the good old times Fox
> 
> Stock:x
> Avy size:senior
> ...



You got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

How's this Totitos?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Totitos (Mar 16, 2008)

beautiful 

thx Fox


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey Fox, could you make me a siggy if you still have the stock you used for my avy(grimmjow)? (:


----------



## ZackFaire (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go Naruto.



thank you foxspirit

rep and credit now.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

StupidFatHobbit said:


> Hey Fox, could you make me a siggy if you still have the stock you used for my avy(grimmjow)? (:



Sure, but i'll do it tomorrow


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

You know what, i'll do it StupidFatHobbit 

Here ya go!


----------



## StupidFatHobbit (Mar 17, 2008)

Holy shiiiiiiiit that looks so good fox! thx so much <3, rep and cred on its way xDD edit, when I can rep you again


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 18, 2008)

So What About My Request


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 



Avy=
Sig=



transperency
text for sig:Naruto Uzumaki(in orange)
size:150X150 and sig size something nice
other:I luv those glasses you have on sasuke(Kamani's glasses)can you put the on naruto avi's


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Uhh... one of the images is not showing Naruto... Please rehost..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2008)

Fixed it sorry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Umm... well the picture for the avy is very poor quality and will not turn out well as an avy... I would suggest you change it.

Oh, and do you only want the sig transparent or both with the avy as well? Do you want Kamina's glasses on both?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2008)

*sigh*I can't find a good pic on where
do you know of a pic? Time skip naruto where those glasses would fit nicely.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Alright, i found one but please answer my questions in the second paragraph in the above post.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2008)

Sorry
I'll take both transparent^^ thanks alot


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok Naruto how about this?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok Naruto how about this?



 thanks alot its awesome double rep coming


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 24, 2008)

Request



*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any type
Extra: Make it transparent and have everybody's face in the avatar

*Sig*
Size: Same or smaller
Border: Plain Border
Extra: Make it transparent and have one with the words Kakashi Gaiden and another one without any text, and get rid of the wording beside Kakashi (If you can do that)

Thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours right away


----------



## julias.skeezer (Mar 24, 2008)

i would love a signature of this picture. 



size=normal sized signature
border=rounder
ill let you do anything you want on the signature. show me what you got XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Ok, here is your set Tara 






I'll do yours now julias.skeezer...


----------



## Ema Skye (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ok, here is your set Tara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks  *rep*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Here you go julias.skeezer  Hope this is alright for you


----------



## julias.skeezer (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go julias.skeezer  Hope this is alright for you



thats sweet thanks


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2008)

Fox.... My Set Please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry St. Jimmy but i don't have everything i need on my new laptop so i can't do slideshow gifs yet.


Turn off sig


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh.... Well How Long Will It Take For That Crap To Be Put On There


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Probably tomorrow  

If it's not done then, then just go to frajosg's shop  He's better than i am at those things anyhow


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh Ok........


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Lol..... Sig


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 24, 2008)

.............


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _I was wondering if someone Could Please Make Me A Sig With These Pics, And A Slideshow Avy With The Same Pics_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ok, here are the sigs, you can choose:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Sorry, I didn't make a avy, I'm a lazy bich. If you don't like them just tell me, so I can edit them  and give you better


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

I believe you don't work here


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I believe you don't work here


lol, I rly forgot. Sorry, but just that post, pls. I don't want to delete it  I mean I did those sigs for three minutes, but anyway I wasted my time.  Sorry again, I forgot that shop is yours :S


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Well it realy looks like you didn't do anything good to the sigs... you have to practice before you just butt into others advanced shops


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Well it realy looks like you didn't do anything good to the sigs... you have to practice before you just butt into others advanced shops


I told ya I did it only for three minutes, it isn't like I used anything more special, just some brushes. If you wanna see my real ones (that I make for me) look in my sig, below the image (that image is also mine).


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

It looks alright, but speaking of sigs, can you please turn your's off?


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> It looks alright, but speaking of sigs, can you please turn your's off?


 Yah, I forgot that 2.... I told ya, I'm a lazy bich (trought I'm a boy, anyway).
BTW, can I be one of the workers in the shop?  
I'll try to to the requests of the others better, not in 3 minutes.
And I won't be very active, because I'm in Bulgaria now, it means that when it's day in the USA, it's night here. And when it's night in the USA, it's a  day here.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry, but i'm doing just fine here  Will ask if busy...


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sorry, but i'm doing just fine here  Will ask if busy...


Ok .....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!


----------



## Beelgarion (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!


 forgot again ... don't use caps, like ure shouting at meh


----------



## Kuro (Mar 25, 2008)

I want a set Fox 

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 




The avy non-senior size please.
You are free to choose colors, borders, and everything else ^^
Just make it look cool.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

東山Kazumi said:


> I want a set Fox
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> 
> ...



Sure thing


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Here you go Kazumi


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello once again F 

I have a small request, if you have few minutes I' ll be glad if you can help me with that 
Just a transparent of this:



GREAT THANKS


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Hubris said:


> Hello once again F
> 
> I have a small request, if you have few minutes I' ll be glad if you can help me with that
> Just a transparent of this:
> ...



Sure thing  I'll be done really soon...


----------



## Emissary (Mar 25, 2008)

Avy: 110x110 
Signature: 500x150 

I want you just to reseize it 



TEXT On the Sig: The Same writing as in the Sig with the Words "Uchiha Madara wants YOU"

Thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Emissary said:


> Avy: 110x110
> Signature: 500x150
> 
> I want you just to reseize it
> ...



I'll make yours as well


----------



## Emissary (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll make yours as well



Plz read the edit before you forget


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

*Hubris*




*Emissary*


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 25, 2008)

I love you Fox.

Rep-seal  I' ll remember to rep you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Rep seal? 


1000 posts in here


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Mar 26, 2008)

Well fox im requesting a set for a friend 
i want this pic to be the sig make it a transparency with obitos famous quote on the top right hand of the sig.
Pic: 
Quote:
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Those in the ninja world who break the rules and regulations are called trash... But... Those who don't care about their companions are worse than trash!"~Obito Uchiha



the avy is a close up of the head with a double line border 150x150 please 
you cna give it to me in hachi if you want


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 26, 2008)

Madara Uchiha said:


> Well fox im requesting a set for a friend
> i want this pic to be the sig make it a transparency with obitos famous quote on the top right hand of the sig.
> Pic:
> Quote:
> ...



I'll do it Madara


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 26, 2008)

Here you go Madara...


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Mar 26, 2008)

thankyou fox since i gave you b-day rep can i cnat rep you now but ill rep you by sunday


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks In Advance


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Umm can someone help me resize ava? 150x150



Focusing on the face and same border as my current one? Thanks and will rep!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Umm can someone help me resize ava? 150x150
> 
> 
> 
> Focusing on the face and same border as my current one? Thanks and will rep!



Hows this Byakuran?


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hows this Byakuran?



OMG THANKS!! My PS is down so cant use it lol. *reps


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Please turn off your sig


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Mar 28, 2008)

Ohh yeah sorry. Haha.


----------



## F?xSp?r?t (Mar 28, 2008)

hey fox think u can send me a rander of ur current sig?
mine is kinda annoying


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Why can't you have your own set?


----------



## Kuro (Mar 28, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sure thing



Thanks 

mmm I want another set please :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 





Transparent, non-senior size and you know the rest


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Here Kazumi...


----------



## Kuro (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot ^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 2, 2008)

Here you go spike! Credit and Rep ~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 2, 2008)

Dude, Thats Awesome...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah, tried something new for the sig


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2008)

Avatar-->
Stock:
Size: regular
Border and additional effects I'll leave up to you...Please feel free to go as creative as you want to on this  

Signature:
Stock: 
Again, Size, Border and effects, I'll leave up to your judgment.

Thank you very much. Rep and cred as soon as I get 'em!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 3, 2008)

Couldn't do much with the avy but did something cool with the sig


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Fox. The sig was super! 

But can I come back some days (as per rules) with a better pic for you to get me a better Avatar?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 3, 2008)

Glad you like it  

Sure, but you can just give me the avy request now if ya don't like your current one 

Turn off sig...


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry FOx, it was good but I just thought I could get a better avatar...

STOCK: 

Perhaps this will work better?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 3, 2008)

Better, but can you please let me know what you want in the avy... the whole thing or somebody's face...


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, Tintin and Snowy with a cool background if you please. If you don't want to put too much work though, I'd be happy to get the current background with Tintin, Snowy and the guard behind them also


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 3, 2008)

How's this


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll rep you tomorrow Fox, i've rep'd too much today.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok Romanticide


----------



## Garfield (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot Fox, Love it 

Sadly I can't double rep you...


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi again, Fox Spirit!

I thought I would like to come back and ask you to make this as my avatar

*Avy Request:*
Size: 125x125 for current use, 150x150 for later use... Triple border please!

*Spoiler*: __ 








I'll rep you again once you are done! Thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 3, 2008)

Here ya go


----------



## Junas (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again Fox!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 4, 2008)

Do Whatever You Want To It


----------



## Soldier (Apr 5, 2008)

Hiiiii!

*Spoiler*: __ 





Can you make this a transparent backround and take out the fox girl?
oh and a plain black border  [if it needs to be resized, can you go ahead and go that too please? Thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 5, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Do Whatever You Want To It



Sure St. Jimmy 


Anju said:


> Hiiiii!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I am not able to do this request due to that you gave me a .gif. Go to Tousen's transparent request shop for this one...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 5, 2008)

Here...


----------



## Berry (Apr 5, 2008)

*Hello there fox!*

First, for a sig, could you please make this image transparent(same size)....



Second, could you please make an avatar of minatos head from the transparent image.

black and white border for the avatar!

reps and cred to you

*Thank you *

(it took me a little while to find a store that would do both)


----------



## Berry (Apr 5, 2008)

If I did my request wrong please tell me!

Cheers


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Fox......


----------



## Aina (Apr 5, 2008)

*FOX!* I'm back! >:] And of course, to do business. Well actually....::snuggles Fox:: 

Anyways. xD



Senior and non senior avatar. Plus a sig. No transparencies. I'm not requesting anything in particular, apart from having a black borderline and keeping the text, so you can have fun with the picture! <3 

Creds and Rep, of course. ::rolls eyes::


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 6, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> *Hello there fox!*
> 
> First, for a sig, could you please make this image transparent(same size)....
> 
> ...



Sorry, my photoshop wasn't working yesterday...


----------



## Berry (Apr 6, 2008)

*Perfect* 

Reps and cred instore for you!​
Editid you get the rep, I was having trouble with the button


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 6, 2008)

iCopy said:


> *FOX!* I'm back! >:] And of course, to do business. Well actually....::snuggles Fox::
> 
> Anyways. xD
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 6, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> *Perfect*
> 
> Reps and cred instore for you!​
> Editid you get the rep, I was having trouble with the button



Yep, i got it


----------



## Aina (Apr 6, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go



 OMG! Its lovely! ::clings onto Fox:: xDD


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 6, 2008)

Can someone help me do an ava 150x150 same border as my current?



Focusing on the face please.

And a sig of this img



250 (width) x 400 (height)

in this shape please. 



And with a black border.
Lot of requests but will def. rep.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 6, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Can someone help me do an ava 150x150 same border as my current?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 6, 2008)

Here you go 

Sorry it took so long...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 6, 2008)

THANKS!! Dont worry about it!! 

Dam...I need to start spreading some rep b4 i can rep u again.


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 7, 2008)

Can I have an avy of Sakumo's face with a black boder around it plz


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 7, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Same as before, but transparency, and avi around Itachi. You can add features, edit, yadayada, have fun okays! X3
> 
> I'll rep. a.s.a.p. after I spread some around.


Hmm... i can't exactly make it transparent around all of Itachi due to Naruto, so what do you really mean?


Jadrick said:


> Can I have an avy of Sakumo's face with a black boder around it plz


 You got it!

EDIT: The image provided is too small... the avy would be very blurry  so please find a bigger stock...


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 7, 2008)

is this better


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, it's perfect


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2008)

Was wondering if you could make a non senior Ava with a round border for this image.



For my sig could you make it transparent and also make it a bit smaller.  



Thanks a lot I'd gladly appreciate it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 7, 2008)

Here ya go...


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Apr 7, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here ya go...



Thanks FoxSpirit, very cool.


----------



## Aina (Apr 8, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hmm... i can't exactly make it transparent around all of Itachi due to Naruto, so what do you really mean?



Its okay, just around them.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Apr 8, 2008)

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 













Sig: Do what you want with it but make sure it say's *Veyerus* on it and can it have curly edges like vervex's avatar.


Avi: Make the picture focused on ichigo's head, 125 * 125, again curvy edges like vervex's avatar.

Please And Thank You


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Plus rep for good work.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 10, 2008)

x
What I want idk, all I know is I want a set.. Just hook it up for me


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 11, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> x
> What I want idk, all I know is I want a set.. Just hook it up for me



Alright 

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks foxy.. Out of rep sorry will rep whenever.


----------



## Kira Uchiha (Apr 13, 2008)

okay fox im requesting this to my brother Madara Uchiha
I want this sora to be made transparent so it can be used as a sig:

And if you could can you make this hachi symbol transparent and add it to the sig
and for the avy (150x150) a head shot of the same pic with double line border i hope its not much


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy_ 








Seinor Member Size


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 14, 2008)

Kira Uchiha said:


> okay fox im requesting this to my brother Madara Uchiha
> I want this sora to be made transparent so it can be used as a sig:
> 
> And if you could can you make this hachi symbol transparent and add it to the sig
> and for the avy (150x150) a head shot of the same pic with double line border i hope its not much



I don't see any Hachi symbol so i'm just doing this for the request


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 14, 2008)

What About My Set Fox?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 14, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> What About My Set Fox?



Be patient... i was busy..



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kira Uchiha (Apr 14, 2008)

hahaha looks like i forgot to add it with my order well its okay i dont want to trouble you anymore all ask yuki. thanks im going to thankyou now and my brother will tomorrow as well your the best fox


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Foxy can you help resize this one pic into sig size? The content is kinda **** so I'm gonna spoilerize it lol.
*Spoiler*: __ 









into same size and border as


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

Here you go Byakuran  

Oh and please turn off your sig...


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Apr 15, 2008)

Dang I keep forgetting. Sorry lol.


----------



## Aina (Apr 15, 2008)

Do whatever, just make a set.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 15, 2008)

sig, can you change the back ground to a fire one and give me some burn marks?

avy: a big red round border


----------



## Emissary (Apr 16, 2008)

I have a Small Request, could you put the kirby Numbe #1 a Tobi/Uchiha Madara Mask on his face and propably also the black thing that holds his mask?

It should look "comic-like" (the mask)

Seize is 110x110 and 1pixel Blackborder.


EDIT: And the number #400 to it? (The same place as on the other Kirbys)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 16, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Do whatever, just make a set.


Sure! I'll be done momentarily...



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> sig, can you change the back ground to a fire one and give me some burn marks?
> 
> avy: a big red round border



Uhh... not sure what you really want. The sig pic is very big and it would be extremely hard to go and make the background transparent and then replacing it with fire and scorch marks. I probably wouldn't be able to do it...


Emissary said:


> I have a Small Request, could you put the kirby Numbe #1 a Tobi/Uchiha Madara Mask on his face and propably also the black thing that holds his mask?
> 
> It should look "comic-like" (the mask)
> 
> ...



Here you go  I had a little trouble with the font though...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 16, 2008)

*iCopy*


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you think if I decreased the size it would help make it easier?


----------



## Emissary (Apr 16, 2008)

Awww thats awsome, thanks.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 16, 2008)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey fox I coul take the sig to yuki and see if she can do it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 18, 2008)

Sure, that sounds good 


I'm going to be gone for a couple days so I won't be doing requests....


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll just take the set their.
Peace out and have fun


----------



## Aina (Apr 18, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *iCopy*


Lovely! Thanks!


----------



## dodgekfc (Apr 29, 2008)

hey can i get this in a sig please


----------



## Tachikoma (May 3, 2008)

Hey Fox, you still here?


----------



## Curry (May 3, 2008)

Over 1000 posts, shouldn't this be sticky?


----------



## vervex (May 3, 2008)

I sticky when I see constant activity. This Shop is not as active as it used to be and if you look some posts ago, it's 2 weeks old +. 

If it blooms again it will be stickied.


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, been way busy 

Will take requests right away!

(i've always wanted to be stickied )


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

dodgekfc said:


> hey can i get this in a sig please



Turn off your sig please...

Your link is invalid or the page is gone... won't work.


----------



## Aina (May 3, 2008)

Set, please resize it as well. Do not transparency, I love the background. Green border for both avi and sig.  Senior avi focusing on his face. Do what you wish.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

iCopy said:


> Set, please resize it as well. Do not transparency, I love the background. Green border for both avi and sig.  Senior avi focusing on his face. Do what you wish.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



You got it


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 3, 2008)

Fox, What About My Sig?


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

Alright, i'll do yours too...


----------



## Soldier (May 3, 2008)

Can i have this done? No border, and resized to sig limits.
Ifat all possible, can i have it so that in one they are seperated and another where they aren't?
If not, thats fine. Thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

Here is your set iCopy 





@Anju - i'm on it!

@St. Jimmy - turn off sig!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 3, 2008)

, Sorry Fox


----------



## Berry (May 3, 2008)

Hey Fox!

Please make this image transparent(reduce the size a bit)  ..



From that transparent image, could I have a *avatar* made of Luffys head.

Black and white border to match.

cred and reps to you.

cheers​


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

Here you are St. Jimmy....


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

Here is your request *Anju*

Hope this was what you wanted 







-----

Will do *Alpha*


----------



## Soldier (May 3, 2008)

Perfect! Thanks so much!
+rep, cred


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 3, 2008)

Here is yours ALPHA


----------



## Berry (May 3, 2008)

Perfect as *always*


----------



## Aina (May 3, 2008)

Lovely. Thank you.


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 5, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Slideshow Avy (Senior Size)_ 








And Then Can You Put Those 2 Pics Together And Make A Sig With Them....

Thanks In Advance


----------



## Kuro (May 5, 2008)

Can I have a set please?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Avi non-senior size,
and as always, you are free to use the brushes, colors, etc you want ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 6, 2008)

Sorry guys.... none today. On a different computer since my laptop died so out of commission until i get it fixed...


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 6, 2008)

All Right, I Can Wait


----------



## Kuro (May 6, 2008)

I'll be waiting


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 6, 2008)

Me two, also did you get my pm?


----------



## Soldier (May 11, 2008)

Can you just transparentize the white edges and make it sized to the limits? Thankies!!


----------



## vervex (May 11, 2008)

Foxspirit, as I said, I promise to sticky as soon as you become active again. I'm sorry your laptop died on you. Perhaps your mother can let you use her computer?


----------



## Aina (May 11, 2008)

Once I get my computer back in working position, I'll be glad to help here with simple transparencies/borders/resizing and such.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2008)

^I said the same thing


----------



## Shirozaki (May 12, 2008)

Can I help around here?


----------



## FoxSpirit (May 12, 2008)

vervex said:


> Foxspirit, as I said, I promise to sticky as soon as you become active again. I'm sorry your laptop died on you. Perhaps your mother can let you use her computer?



Hmm... going back to the wait it was would be dreadful  I'll get on a little bit at a time until a repair man can clear this mess up.


Shirozaki said:


> Can I help around here?



Yes, that would be great while i'm out of commission!


----------



## PlayStation (May 17, 2008)

I'm back on,Fox.I can help you now


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Jun 7, 2008)

Fox where are you. Im here to offer help in making trans if you want


----------



## Kuro (Jun 7, 2008)

I can help making trans too, I'm still learning but I'll try my best


----------



## Beowulf (Jun 13, 2008)

Can I please get a Signature and Avatar?

Picture: 
Size: Non-Senior Member size Avy, and the Signature's size is of your choosing. 
Words: Invincible


----------



## Aina (Jun 13, 2008)

I have PS now too, so I can start helping. ;D


----------



## Ironhide (Jun 17, 2008)

Can I have a black border around this


----------



## Elle (Jun 20, 2008)

Here ya go Ironhide:


----------



## Mukiru (Jun 20, 2008)

I see thar yor back fox hoope I can help... I'll post my examples later.


----------



## Aina (Jun 22, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Can I please get a Signature and Avatar?
> 
> Picture:
> Size: Non-Senior Member size Avy, and the Signature's size is of your choosing.
> Words: Invincible



What about the watermark? It won't be good working with that. :\


----------



## Elle (Jun 22, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Can I please get a Signature and Avatar?
> 
> Picture:
> Size: Non-Senior Member size Avy, and the Signature's size is of your choosing.
> Words: Invincible



Sorry I missed this one... yeah the watermark is a problem.  I can work with the smaller format from DA.  Siguredo's an amazing artist and a stickler for not wanting others using his stuff :/.


----------



## Elle (Jun 22, 2008)

Sikh Assassin ~ here ya go.  Please also credit 'siguredo' on DA for the artwork XD.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 24, 2008)

Alright guys!


I'm back


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2008)

Finally...

Sadly Though I Have No Requests For You


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 24, 2008)

Well, now that i have my laptop i need to download all my brushes i had before, so it will take a little bit to do that.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 24, 2008)

Well Something Just Dawned On Me But Since You Have To Do That Then Damn


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 25, 2008)

Ok, brushes are good and i'm ready for some requests :WOW


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

Can I Get Text That Says
The Next Firelord


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 25, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can I Get Text That Says
> The Next Firelord



Sure thing


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome.....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 25, 2008)

Here ya go ~


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## Kuro (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I have a set please?


*Spoiler*: __ 





Add my Hachi symbol to the sig please 

And  Could you make the avi a gif?
 So the 2 faces can be seen.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 29, 2008)

Sure  Right away...


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Here it is


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh And Can You Keep The Batman Logo On The Sig Pic On The Sig Please
And For The Avy Can You Keep The Why So Seirious On It Too?


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Could you make the avi 125x125 please? I'm not a senior member yet :sweat


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

sure no prob...


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Fox


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2008)

Fox Did You See My Request...?
Not That Im Rushing You


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes, doing it right now


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet.............


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

You are awesome Fox X3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Here you are St. Jimmy...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

TURN OFF SIGS X3


----------



## Kuro (Jun 30, 2008)

^Sig 

Sorry, I didn't noticed :sweat


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

How about your other sig at the top Dark


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey can you make me an avy out of this.



Boarder: Blue

avy size: 150x150


rep as your reward. Thank you for your time


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey can you make me an avy out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, will be done soon!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jun 30, 2008)

Here you are Grimmjow ~


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 30, 2008)

thanks man


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 




Can You Animate It To Get Both Faces, Please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 2, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, be done soon...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 2, 2008)

Yay ............


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 2, 2008)

Here you go St. Jimmy


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 2, 2008)

I LOVE IT


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 7, 2008)

Stock:

Senior member size for avy (just Yoko), just round off the corners for the sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 8, 2008)

Hmm... I'll try. Not very good with gifs but i think i'm getting better every time 
Which one is yoko?


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 8, 2008)

The red head


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright, here is your set


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 8, 2008)

Awesome Claps to you FoxSpirit!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks 

Now, please turn off your sig....


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 8, 2008)

How? and i got a Question?


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2008)

Can you please make a set using the following stock:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 8, 2008)

Pablo_anbu said:


> How? and i got a Question?



You check off the "turn on your sig" box at the bottom of the quick reply box.


Raiden said:


> Can you please make a set using the following stock:



I will do your request Raiden first thing tomorrow  It's getting pretty late and i need some rest.


----------



## Pablo_anbu (Jul 8, 2008)

did you get my PM Fox!


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, i've repped you now!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 8, 2008)

Alright, here is your set Raiden 

I decided to make the avy a slideshow just because i didn't really know who you wanted in the avatar.


----------



## vervex (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, could be time now... Congrats for getting your shop stickied


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 9, 2008)

Hooray!  

Thanks Vervex!


----------



## Elle (Jul 10, 2008)

Grats on getting stickied


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats foxy boy, I'll request soon, can't find any good stocks


----------



## Jimin (Jul 10, 2008)

Congrats on sticky. Reps


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 10, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


>



Alright, here is your set 


*Spoiler*: __ 









Elle said:


> Grats on getting stickied



Thanks! 


Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Congrats foxy boy, I'll request soon, can't find any good stocks



Thanks! XD

Alright, i'll be waiting...


King Lloyd said:


> Congrats on sticky. Reps




Thanks


----------



## Quagles (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd like to request a sig and avy if you don't mind please 

Sig:
Stock

Would prefer black border and the text Byousoku 5 Centimeter to it if you don't mind.

And I need an avatar, wanted to find somtehing would fit with the sig but in lack of pictures I actually liked suited as an avatar that's not gonna work so just make an avatar out of this picture, even though doesn't match the sig 

Stock


Size should be as long as it fits for non senior member, avatar 125x125, sig I'm not sure what the size is :X just so I can actualy use it 

I might not use them right away but ill credit as soon as I use it and will rep right away when you're done


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 10, 2008)

Alright, here is your request 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Quagles (Jul 11, 2008)

All right  Thanks it looks great. Ill credit you too whenever ill use it which probably won't be too long.


----------



## Cair (Jul 11, 2008)

Request plz? 




Do you think you could make the stock more vertical than horizontal? And the graphics/text doesn't matter. 

Can I have a 150x150 avi out of it too? 

Credit/rep as usual. :3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll do your request when i get back Sunday Evening


----------



## Cair (Jul 11, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Totitos (Jul 12, 2008)

I know Im being a slowpoke here but screw it.

congratz for sticky


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats my friend


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a request Fox.

A set please.

Avy size: 150x150

Avy Boarder: just like the blue bg.

Sig Size: whatever you see fit

Sig Boarder: Round and bg blue.



Rep and Credit

Thank you for your time.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 17, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Request plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can do your request but what do you mean by the stock more vertical than horizontal? 


Grimmjow said:


> I have a request Fox.
> 
> A set please.
> 
> ...



Will do soon


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you good sir.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you guys do banners here?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 17, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I have a request Fox.
> 
> A set please.
> 
> ...



Here you go


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 17, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go


I like it but

Can I have a blue boarder?

I kinda asked for it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok need a new banner for my new dbz rp forum (not done yet)
and one for the site

Forum Banner
TextBZ Fallen Warriors
A DBZ RP Forum

Image:
Size:W726px X L196px

Colors:Match the board plz 

Next one
for the site

Text: DBZ Fallen Warriors V 1.0

Image:
Size: W754px X L127px

Colors: Match the site Link removed

Repping lots =D


----------



## Cair (Jul 18, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I can do your request but what do you mean by the stock more vertical than horizontal?




Like, could the sig be shaped like Grimmjow's?


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 18, 2008)

TRANS PLS


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey Fox. 

I would've requested in RC again but since I already did I'll request in your shop here. 



Please make Sasuke and Naruto transparent and please make it say _Uchiha Itachi_ like he worte it. And another one saying _RoyalCreed Forums_ if you can. 

Thanks a lot bro.


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 18, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> TRANS PLS



I'm on this one


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 18, 2008)

> would've requested in RC again but since I already did I'll request in your shop here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it  Will be done soon...


----------



## PlayStation (Jul 19, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> TRANS PLS




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> You got it  Will be done soon...



Alright thanks bro.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 20, 2008)

Ok need a new banner for my new dbz rp forum (not done yet)
and one for the site

Forum Banner
TextBZ Fallen Warriors
A DBZ RP Forum

Image:
Size:W726px X L196px

Colors:Match the board plz Flash

Next one
for the site

Text: DBZ Fallen Warriors V 1.0

Image:
Size: W754px X L127px

Colors: Match the site Southland Tales

Repping lots =D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright, here is your request Uchiha Itachi 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 22, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I like it but
> 
> Can I have a blue boarder?
> 
> I kinda asked for it.



Alright, here is your blue border 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 22, 2008)

Cair Paravel said:


> Request plz?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, your request is done 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 22, 2008)

Request

*Avatar*

Size:150x150
Extra: Anything you'll think that'll work/Make the Avatar on the rose and hand and another one on the Phantom and Christine

*Sig*

Size: Any
Extra: Same as avatar

Thank you.


----------



## Cair (Jul 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Okay, your request is done
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



pek pek pek pek


Reps and Cred!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 22, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar*
> 
> ...



Alright, here is your avatar 



And here is your Sig 



*EDIT*

Oops! Sorry I did the wrong pic for the sig  However i cannot even view the sig pic so if you still want it please rehost it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok well  have requested 3 times lol
do u do banners?

Forum Banner
TextBZ Fallen Warriors
A DBZ RP Forum

Image:
Size:W726px X L196px

Colors:Match the board plz 


Next one
for the site

Text: DBZ Fallen Warriors V 1.0

Image:
Size: W754px X L127px

Colors: Match the site 13

Repping lots =D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 22, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Ok well  have requested 3 times lol
> do u do banners?
> 
> Forum Banner
> ...



Alright I'll try and make them, but i have to say that your current banners look  pretty good anyways


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright I'll try and make them, but i have to say that your current banners look  pretty good anyways



Thx
i made it 
but i restarted the forum so we need some new stuff


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright, here is your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It 's alright I think it looks good this way  *rep*


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jul 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright, here is your request Uchiha Itachi
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 29, 2008)

Here you go St. Jimmy ~
*Spoiler*: __ 












Oh, and please turn off your sig.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 29, 2008)

Your work just keeps getting better Fox


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, here is your avatar ~

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jul 31, 2008)

Is my banner so done?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Fox, Its Awesome


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2008)

Alright, let's get these requests coming!

Over the past few weeks I've been conjuring up a little more skill in GFX and if you look back on previous posts you will see. Back then when I was still new to everything I always had huge amounts of members pouring in, but now it seems to be the complete opposite 

Remember - I do everything except gifs,manga colorings and userbars


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 4, 2008)

Can You Keep The Date On The Bottom And Have Text That Says
And I'll whisper.... no


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can You Keep The Date On The Bottom And Have Text That Says
> And I'll whisper.... no


----------



## Elle (Aug 4, 2008)

Your skill has increased greatly recently ~ keep up the good work!  I'll be looking for a new set soon and will definitely request here XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Elle ^^

Oh, and please turn off sig


----------



## Elle (Aug 4, 2008)

Done... Sorry


----------



## En Too See (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello kind person.

I was wondering if you could complete a signature request...


*Spoiler*: __ 





I'd like the text to say...

I Believe In Mike Adamle

Make it as awesome as you possibly could.




Thank you ;D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick2cool said:


> Hello kind sir.
> 
> I was wondering if you could complete a signature request...
> 
> ...



You got it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 5, 2008)

hey foxy boy
can I get something nice? no trans parent,something sweet,avi and sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

Here you go Nick2cool 
If you want something changed just ask...



---------

I am starting yours now Naruto


----------



## En Too See (Aug 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go Nick2cool
> If you want something changed just ask...



Ho-...Holy..Shit!!! Thanks dude. Rep for my friend!!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

Nick2cool said:
			
		

> Ho-...Holy..Shit!!! Thanks dude. Rep for my friend!!



Glad you like it 

----
Here is your set Naruto


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2008)

Get rid of the Background.I'll resize it myself.

and if it's possible.Can you change the 'They hurt' on the sign to 'They raep'.

if not.That's okay.<3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

Revy said:


> Get rid of the Background.I'll resize it myself.
> 
> and if it's possible.Can you change the 'They hurt' on the sign to 'They raep'.
> 
> if not.That's okay.<3



Here you go Revy 

Sorry if it isn't the same exact font ~


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go Revy
> 
> Sorry if it isn't the same exact font ~



Holy *beep* u actually did it!!!
fawking awesome,luv.

*raeps*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

lol,

No problem Revy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 5, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Glad you like it
> 
> ----
> Here is your set Naruto


ty,its fuck win
I'll cred and have a friend rep ya:amazed


----------



## Cero (Aug 5, 2008)

Always want to try a different shop~

Stock: 
Avatar & Signature Text: none, or anything you like
Avatar Size:150x150
Other: Dotted Borders & Rounded


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

Cero said:


> Always want to try a different shop~
> 
> Stock:
> Avatar & Signature Text: none, or anything you like
> ...



Alright, I'll see what I can do 

Please turn off sig as well...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2008)

So you want me to use the second pic for your set?


----------



## Cero (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, its the same just whatever is easier for you ^^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you have a better stock? ~ Because the first image is really hard to work with since it has a plain brown background with little to work with, and the second image is low quality so it comes out looking nasty...

Sorry


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2008)

I just realised i posted diffrent pictures . I mean to put the second picture as the stock. And i stumbled upon it at deviantart so no :[


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2008)

So what picture are we really talking about then?


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2008)

The second one, i edited my post and deleted the other. I'm sorry there was confusion there.

I found another one since those were hard to work with. 

Just Renton for the avatar


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you 

This stock should be a lot easier to work with.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is your set Cero  Sorry I couldn't put a dotted rounded border on the avy...


----------



## Cero (Aug 6, 2008)

Got to admit, its amazing


----------



## Quagles (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey Foxy, looking to to request a set.

Stock: 


Same picture for ava and sig.

Avatar:
text: none
Border: A regular black one is just fine.
Size: Could I have one 125x125 and one senior size 150x150? 

Sig:
Size: not exactly sure, just as it fits you and makes it look ok 
text: none
border: same as avatar, just plain black.

Just do what you want with it 

Will of course rep and credit.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2008)

Will continue doing requests Friday afternoon since I'm going away for a couple days ~ Please be patient, I'm sorry I have to go in such short notice


----------



## lone wolf807 (Aug 7, 2008)

* Size: Size of the Stock picture

* Text: John Leed in the Text set at the top of the sample located below.(in appropriate size so it doesn't out of the signature)
* Color: If possible make the background like in these samples 
* Border: Plain 
* Stock Picture: 

Thanks, rep and credit will be given


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2008)

Alright, I'm back and ready to take requests


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 8, 2008)

Just an avy.



Avy Size: 150x150

Boarder: dotted

Rep and Credit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> Hey Foxy, looking to to request a set.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Here you go 


​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2008)

lone wolf807 said:


> * Size: Size of the Stock picture
> 
> * Text: John Leed in the Text set at the top of the sample located below.(in appropriate size so it doesn't out of the signature)
> * Color: If possible make the background like in these samples
> ...



Hmm... the way you put it makes this request a very difficult one.... I'm not sure if I even have those same brushes and "style" to try and copy somebody else's work. 


Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do it right away


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks         Foxspirit.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2008)

Here you go Grimmjow :WOW If you want anything changed let me know ~


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 8, 2008)

Looks good to me.

I appreciate it.


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 8, 2008)

trans request



just the girl in the red pls also resized to 500 height


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> trans request
> 
> 
> 
> just the girl in the red pls also resized to 500 height


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 9, 2008)

thank u soo much repz

o and i gotz another request lol just a trans again lol


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 11, 2008)

A simply avy request

The guy that's crying and he's saying Dio.



Rep as reward.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> thank u soo much repz
> 
> o and i gotz another request lol just a trans again lol





Grimmjow said:


> A simply avy request
> 
> The guy that's crying and he's saying Dio.
> 
> ...



Will be done soon


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome man.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

*Uchiha Sasuke*



*Grimmjow*

You ask me to change it if you want 
V1


V2


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the first one but can you make it not transparent please.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Avy: 125x125; whatever border looks best
Sig: Same size w/ same border; after GIF, could you please write "L lieks potato chips" and put a "" next to it? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I like the first one but can you make it not transparent please.



Alright 


Ununhexium said:


> Avy: 125x125; whatever border looks best
> Sig: Same size w/ same border; after GIF, could you please write "L lieks potato chips" and put a "" next to it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hmm.. I'm not really good with this kind of thing so if it turns out I can't do it or it doesn't come out the way you like I suggest going to a Gif request shop.


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

Okay, then. I'll wait to see how it comes out first  If you can't do the text, that's fine.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

Here you are Grimmjow ~


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 11, 2008)

You're the best.


----------



## Cero (Aug 11, 2008)

Im back 

Sig Request (*Men's 400m Freestyle Relay* Win!)

*Stock*: 
*Text*: Champions
*Other*: It does'nt have to be anything special :]


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 11, 2008)

thx fox gotta spread some rep


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ununhexium*

I couldn't do exactly what you wanted for the sig so I hope it still is good  I don't get why but the text and the smiley turn out gray  I don't know why...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

Cero said:


> Im back
> 
> Sig Request (*Men's 400m Freestyle Relay* Win!)
> 
> ...



Will do 

Turn off your sig.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2008)

*Cero*

Is this good enough?


----------



## Cero (Aug 11, 2008)

You never cease to amaze me


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 11, 2008)

OMG I love it  Thanks 

-reps-


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Sig Please_ 





Text: Come With Me If You Want To Live
And Could You Keep The Logo At The Bottom


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 12, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig Please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do yours later today


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 14, 2008)

yo fox
done with my banners yet?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig Please_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats Awesome Fox


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 14, 2008)

What's up Fox? 

Can you still leave this transparent but adding some nice touches to it and also including the text *Holy Forest of the Senjus* in like a tree type of font? if you can't find anything like that then feel free to use any text that looks good. 



Thanks bro.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 14, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> What's up Fox?
> 
> Can you still leave this transparent but adding some nice touches to it and also including the text *Holy Forest of the Senjus* in like a tree type of font? if you can't find anything like that then feel free to use any text that looks good.
> 
> ...


I'll do this for you, im bored.
And i might help out Fox's shop once in awhile.

Edit: Let's see...


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 14, 2008)

Innocence said:


> I'll do this for you, im bored.
> And i might help out Fox's shop once in awhile.
> 
> Edit: Let's see...



That's pretty good. But I'll just wait for Fox to come back and I'll compare.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 14, 2008)

Not much you can do with that unless you don't want a transparent Background.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 14, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Not much you can do with that unless you don't want a transparent Background.



Yeah I want a transparent background. For example, maybe you could add some trees that look good in the bg and it'll still be transparent.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 14, 2008)

Hmm, Better?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 14, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Hmm, Better?



Sorry to be picky but I don't like it square like that. :sweat


----------



## Innocence (Aug 14, 2008)

Geez, you wanted the trees all in there showing all of it right?
This is starting to get awkward for me.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 14, 2008)

Innocence said:


> Geez, you wanted the trees all in there showing all of it right?
> This is starting to get awkward for me.



Lol my vision was little small trees in the bg. But I'll just wait for Fox. Sorry for the inconvenience. :sweat


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Uchiha Itachi 

Hmm.. I'll try ~ Making little trees will be easy.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey Fox could you make me a sig out of this please with no border and color


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2008)

Here you go Itachi 



You can ask for it to be changed but please know that there really isn't a lot you can do with when it's small.

----

Will do Cobra  Please turn off sig.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 15, 2008)

Honestly Im not sure how to...wait I think I found it.  How about now?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 15, 2008)

Fox srry to ask again but are my banners done ?


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go Itachi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's awesome thanks bro. 

And could you just make another version with the Senju crest it's regular color? For variety. 

Thanks bro.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello, I was wondering if you could resize this sig into 550 (width).....please !

I will rep you !


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 15, 2008)

Third pannel for a sigu please :3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> It's awesome thanks bro.
> 
> And could you just make another version with the Senju crest it's regular color? For variety.
> 
> Thanks bro.



Okay, will do 


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Hello, I was wondering if you could resize this sig into 550 (width).....please !
> 
> I will rep you !



Yep, will be done soon!


The Pink Ninja said:


> Third pannel for a sigu please :3



You got it


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 15, 2008)

................


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2008)

*Uchiha Itachi*



*Cobra*

I hope this is good enough, I didn't understand if you wanted color or not but I added it anyways because I didn't know what I could do with just black and white. Would be better with borders though 


*Fruits Basket Fan*



*The Pink Ninja*

EDIT:
am editing

@ Vegeta two - your request is on hold for a bit because I need a lot of time to do it but i'm busy with irl stuff to make it good.


----------



## Cobra (Aug 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Uchiha Itachi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats good thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2008)

*Pink Ninja*

Here ya go


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Aug 15, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Uchiha Itachi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome bro. Thanks again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 15, 2008)

No problem 

Oh, and your sig


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Hey Fox

*Spoiler*: _Avi_ 




Border: Rounded without Border




*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 




I just want the one on the left made into a sig
Something sweet



Thanks ahead of time


----------



## 6pathsofpein (Aug 16, 2008)

Could I get avatars from these gifs?  



They are very frustrating, and I have not been able to turn them into avatars without loss of picture information, which in turn, makes the gif useless.  Can you please help me?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2008)

Could you make me an avy with a triple border and for the sig resize the image so it fits within the size limits and make it transparent. Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey Fox
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avi_
> 
> ...



You got it 


6pathsofpein said:


> Could I get avatars from these gifs?
> 
> 
> 
> They are very frustrating, and I have not been able to turn them into avatars without loss of picture information, which in turn, makes the gif useless.  Can you please help me?



Will do 


StrawHat4Life said:


> Could you make me an avy with a triple border and for the sig resize the image so it fits within the size limits and make it transparent. Thanks.



Okay  Do you want the avy transparent as well?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2008)

*Naruto Uzumaki*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*
StrawHat4Life*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2008)

*6pathsofpein*

Here you go


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Fox,and call me Snake
Rep and Credit coming


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2008)

No problem 

What do you mean? A name change? 

Oh and don't you null? lulz


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Pink Ninja*
> 
> Here ya go



Wow, I didn't even ask you to colour it 

When I add new frames to my avy I'll be asking you to colour some...

But I prefer the frame uncoloured : /


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Wow, I didn't even ask you to colour it
> 
> When I add new frames to my avy I'll be asking you to colour some...
> 
> But I prefer the frame uncoloured : /



Oh, well I tried remaking it quite a lot and I couldn't really get anywhere just sticking with b+w. It's just some b+w pics are easier to deal with than others.

Do you want me to remake it?


Oh, and your sig.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Oh, well I tried remaking it quite a lot and I couldn't really get anywhere just sticking with b+w. It's just some b+w pics are easier to deal with than others.
> 
> Do you want me to remake it?



Yes please


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *
> StrawHat4Life*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks.


----------



## 6pathsofpein (Aug 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *6pathsofpein*
> 
> Here you go


Thank You!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yes please



Alright, hopefully I'll be done soon...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Fruits Basket Fan*



Thank you very much !


----------



## Juice (Aug 16, 2008)

Signature & avatar please.




Avatar size: 150x150 

With triple lined boarder.

For the sig can I also have a triple lined boarder.

Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2008)

*Pink Ninja*

Alright I made 4 different versions. 2 with background color (1 with text, one without) and 2 all black and white (1 with text, one without).



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2008)

Juice said:


> Signature & avatar please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2008)

*Juice*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 17, 2008)

Hey Fox. Could you just cut the guy out of the image? (I want to have it for my sig, but with the background the size is just too big)


----------



## Juice (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks fox.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 17, 2008)

Heero made me a sig, but he also made me another one....so I was thinking that I would want one of the sigs to have its size reduced to become a avatar (the timing should be short enough to become a avatar)....so will you, please ?

The size: 150x150


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Heero made me a sig, but he also made me another one....so I was thinking that I would want one of the sigs to have its size reduced to become a avatar (the timing should be short enough to become a avatar)....so will you, please ?
> 
> The size: 150x150



How's this?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 17, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How's this?



The forums says it is a bit heavy (above 341.8 KB byte limit).....is there a way that can be reduced?....Either way......

Thank you very much !


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2008)

How's this?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 17, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How's this?



Great !

Thank you !


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Hey Fox. Could you just cut the guy out of the image? (I want to have it for my sig, but with the background the size is just too big)



Here you go Lazlow 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 18, 2008)

Amm... could you try and make a better version of it, please?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 18, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Uchiha Itachi*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure thing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 19, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Pink Ninja*
> 
> Alright I made 4 different versions. 2 with background color (1 with text, one without) and 2 all black and white (1 with text, one without).
> 
> ...



Why do keep editing it?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Why do keep editing it?



/sigh

Umm first of all you never said to not do anything to it so I assume that I can play around with it  You could have just made it a lot easier by saying "Could you please cut out the third panel for a sig and not do anything to it."

Oh, and your sig is on too.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Amm... could you try and make a better version of it, please?



Sorry Lazlow but the version I made is probably the best I can do since it took 2 days with help to do it  I am never good with gifs so I cannot guarantee it to be the way you'd like.


----------



## Ironhide (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I have a black border around this...

Also a 150x150 Avy of Nero's face


----------



## ZackFaire (Aug 19, 2008)

can i get a set 

my post was 136

avy 150x150 

a dark red border


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

Ironhide said:


> Can I have a black border around this...
> 
> Also a 150x150 Avy of Nero's face



Alright, Here you go 
Is this avy of Nero's face?  I'm not very familiar with him so please tell me if I put the right guy in the avy.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Light said:


> can i get a set
> 
> my post was 136
> 
> ...



Ummm I do not understand


----------



## Ironhide (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks again fox


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 20, 2008)

^I swear all I see you do is spam shops.

Hey Foxspirit can you make me a transparent sig? It's a manga page. Oh can you also keep the bubble attack?



rep and credit.


----------



## ZackFaire (Aug 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright, Here you go
> Is this avy of Nero's face?  I'm not very familiar with him so please tell me if I put the right guy in the avy.
> 
> 
> ...



im sorry i didnt put the request here it is


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 20, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> ^I swear all I see you do is spam shops.
> 
> Hey Foxspirit can you make me a transparent sig? It's a manga page. Oh can you also keep the bubble attack?
> 
> ...



dude u requested that in fraj's sig shop...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> ^I swear all I see you do is spam shops.
> 
> Hey Foxspirit can you make me a transparent sig? It's a manga page. Oh can you also keep the bubble attack?
> 
> ...





Light said:


> im sorry i didnt put the request here it is



Will do 


Uchiha Sasuke said:


> dude u requested that in fraj's sig shop...



Yeah, I saw that as well  Grimmjow, you should wait and see if frajosg does your request because you requested in his shop first.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 20, 2008)

Yo Fox when you are done with my banner PM me ok


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

*Light*


*Spoiler*: __ 








*St. Jimmy*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2008)

Sup Fox, can't remember the last time I requested something in this shop. Brings back memories....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Sup Fox, can't remember the last time I requested something in this shop. Brings back memories....



lol, yes indeed 

Will be done soon Raiden


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

Here you go Raiden 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Fox.....


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go Raiden
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

No prob ^^ - don't forget to credit


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 20, 2008)

Stock: 
Can you make a set out of that pic for me please?
Size: Any
Text: Who The Hell Do You Think I Am?!
Color of Text: Blue, or something that fits and looks cool with the pic.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 20, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> dude u requested that in fraj's sig shop...



If you would look I deleted before I posted here. Seriously stop spamming shops.

@Foxspirit I deleted it before posting here.


----------



## ZackFaire (Aug 20, 2008)

thank you FoxSpirit


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> If you would look I deleted before I posted here. Seriously stop spamming shops.
> 
> @Foxspirit I deleted it before posting here.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## King (Aug 20, 2008)

May I please have a 150 x 150 ava with no border of this pic? I want it over the faces of the two people in this picture. Thank you in advance.

Link removed


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 21, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Spoiler*: __



The last to are perfect.

Thanks man. I'll rep you now and again if I get my 5k post back soon.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2008)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Stock:
> Can you make a set out of that pic for me please?
> Size: Any
> Text: Who The Hell Do You Think I Am?!
> Color of Text: Blue, or something that fits and looks cool with the pic.



Here you go ~





King said:


> May I please have a 150 x 150 ava with no border of this pic? I want it over the faces of the two people in this picture. Thank you in advance.
> 
> sabotenshi



Will be done soon King


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2008)

*King*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Could you change this
> 
> To have a caterpie on the right or left of that wurmple
> 
> ...



I changed it a bit - hope you like it ^^


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yo Fox just forget about the banner lol I quit the site


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot FoxSpirit, the set looks amazing.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Yo Fox just forget about the banner lol I quit the site



lol, why?  So this means no banner then?


Sikh Assassin said:


> Thanks a lot FoxSpirit, the set looks amazing.



No problem


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 21, 2008)

Can someone help me shrink this avy to 150x150?

And with a dotted line border please!
Thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 22, 2008)

Byakuran said:


> Can someone help me shrink this avy to 150x150?
> 
> And with a dotted line border please!
> Thanks!



Here you go


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 22, 2008)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> lol, why?  So this means no banner then?
> 
> 
> No problem



Well if your are soon done still finish  but i gave the forum to my bro so i would just pass it on to him


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Aug 22, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go



Thanks so much!


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 25, 2008)

Request

*Avatar*
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Extra: Effects in the avatar

Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 26, 2008)

Tara said:


> Request
> 
> *Avatar*
> Stock:
> ...



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you Fox  *rep*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 26, 2008)

Can You Keep The Quote At The Top Too


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey Foxspirit.

Just need an avy done.



Avy size: 150x150

Hmmm, Do you think it would look good with a dotted boarder?

Rep as always

Thanks man.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 26, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Can You Keep The Quote At The Top Too



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2008)

If you haven't started it. I would like the boarder like this.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 26, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Foxspirit.
> 
> Just need an avy done.
> 
> ...



Here you go 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Aug 26, 2008)

Foxy, can I get a set with these?
Use whichever image(s) you like. Avatar should be 150x150. Sig is senior and vertical. Thats about it. I only want the girl with brown hair and a ponytail. The rest of them should be in the image. The image of the girl with the gun is strangely almost the same girl(go figure). I guess you could use it but i would prefer if you don't since it doesn't really match.

Tales of the Women Ninja (1987)
Tales of the Women Ninja (1987)
Tales of the Women Ninja (1987)
Tales of the Women Ninja (1987)
Tales of the Women Ninja (1987)
Tales of the Women Ninja (1987)
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 26, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Foxy, can I get a set with these?
> Use whichever image(s) you like. Avatar should be 150x150. Sig is senior and vertical. Thats about it. I only want the girl with brown hair and a ponytail. The rest of them should be in the image. The image of the girl with the gun is strangely almost the same girl(go figure). I guess you could use it but i would prefer if you don't since it doesn't really match.
> 
> Link removed
> ...



Hmm.. I think I've got it, but do you want me to make a set with all of the pics together (which would be complicated), or a set for each pic?


----------



## Jimin (Aug 26, 2008)

Um, I just need one sig and one avatar. I don't care which image you use for each one.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Dude, I love the red dotted boarder.

Thanks again.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 26, 2008)

*King Lloyd*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jimin (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, Foxy. Will use soon. Will rep soon as well. Dude, I noticed your the only one working here. You might wanna get more people.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 27, 2008)

Found it !

Is it possible to make this into a avatar ???



*Size:* 150x150
*Extra:* normal border

I will give rep and credit !


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Fox....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 27, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Thanks, Foxy. Will use soon. Will rep soon as well. Dude, I noticed your the only one working here. You might wanna get more people.



Thanks  Oh, and when I get overloaded with requests and am always busy I'll consider looking for a worker 


Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Found it !
> 
> Is it possible to make this into a avatar ???
> 
> ...




Will do


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 27, 2008)

*Fruits Basket Fan*

Made them simple since the quality wasn't the best


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Aug 28, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Fruits Basket Fan*
> 
> Made them simple since the quality wasn't the best



Thank you !


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2008)

150 x 150 ava and sig out of this please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 29, 2008)

*Revy*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aina (Aug 30, 2008)

You know what to do! Be creative. Have fun. <3 {Senior Avi}


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 30, 2008)

*EDIT STOCK*

Transparent set please.

Avy: 150x150
Avy Boarder: Thin black


Do you mind if I use it on RC too?

Anyways, Rep and credit. Thanks bro.


----------



## Aina (Aug 30, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Transparent set please.
> 
> Avy: 150x150
> 
> ...



I don't think he would mind as long as you credit.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 30, 2008)

iCopy said:


> You know what to do! Be creative. Have fun. <3 {Senior Avi}





Grimmjow said:


> Transparent set please.
> 
> Avy: 150x150
> Avy Boarder: Thin black
> ...



I'll do you two tomorrow due to the fact that I'm going to bed now


----------



## Aina (Aug 30, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do you two tomorrow due to the fact that I'm going to bed now



Sure thing, thanks. <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 30, 2008)

Awesome, Thanks man.

btw I changed the stock.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm a tad to lazy to check the post count requirements here but I assure you my original post count was 1600+119 (my current post count) before the rage forkshy went through with the joke fanclubs


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 










Avy + sig

whatever works


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2008)

*iCopy*

*Spoiler*: __ 









@Grimmjow - It's not letting me view the changed pic you wanted so can you please fix 

@Hisagi - Will do


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry about that.

I fixed it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2008)

*Grimmjow*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Grimmjow*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks         man.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 1, 2008)

Size:150 X 150
Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Edge"
Stock:Link removed


----------



## Aina (Sep 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> *iCopy*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 Thanks Fox!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 2, 2008)

*THREAD HIJACK!!!!*



^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Size:150 X 150
> Text: kk in the top right corner put "KWF" small and then somewere else put "Edge"
> Stock:


Made three Versions




Credit and rep fox


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

The hell, Naruto?


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

do it and i'll report you to a mod


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 2, 2008)

Like I said, try it and you'll be reported

in fact, I feel I should warn a mod that you might be attempting to steal work from someone's shop that you don't work there.

Now stop spamming Fox's shop


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 2, 2008)

Uhh... 

Stop spamming - only workers can complete requests

Thanks hisagi


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 2, 2008)

Thx Naruto
repping you and Fox i guess


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 2, 2008)




----------



## Garfield (Sep 2, 2008)

Heya again Fox! Wssup man. I was wondering if you wanted to do a Tintin set for me.


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess Fox is busy now a-days.

I'll just cancel my request I suppose.


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 14, 2008)

*I'll take your slight as a no. PM me, if I'm mistaken. At any rate, it's closing time.

-DH*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm back!!   


I'll be taking requests again, and i'm looking for at least two more workers cause i like the company


----------



## Berry (Aug 2, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm back!!
> 
> 
> I'll be taking requests again, and i'm looking for at least two more workers cause i like the company




I'll help 

I'll send you a PM of my work.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 2, 2009)

Alright


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

For Berry.

Could you do a transparency job on this.


----------



## Berry (Aug 2, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> For Berry.
> 
> Could you do a transparency job on this.



Can do and will do. 



Here you go... 


*Spoiler*: __ 





(It was actually quite a tricky trans,  I hope It's alright?)


----------



## valerian (Aug 2, 2009)

It's awesome.  Thanks.


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 4, 2009)

characters

Guy in the middle.

Border: Thin Black

Rep as your reward.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> here
> 
> Guy in the middle.
> 
> ...



You got it!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

Here you are Grimmjow ~


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 4, 2009)

Welcome back my friend.

Edit: Thank you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, it's good to be back


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll help you. 

If you're still looking for workers.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'll help you.
> 
> If you're still looking for workers.



Alright - but you'll have to PM me some examples of your work


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 4, 2009)

*Avatar*
Size: 150x150
Border: Any
Extra: Any effects will do

*Sig*
Size: Any
Border: Same or different as the avatar
Extra: Any effects and the text 'Ema Skye' (replacing Houzuki Akane)

Thanks Fox~


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

Ema Skye said:


> *Avatar*
> Size: 150x150
> Border: Any
> Extra: Any effects will do
> ...



I'll do it. 

Or did you want fox to do it.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> I'll do it.
> 
> Or did you want fox to do it.



No you can do it  

You got it ~


----------



## Alex. (Aug 4, 2009)

*Ema : *


----------



## Berry (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> You got it ~



Damn you Fox 

I've just finished producing that G.I Joe set


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2009)

Avatar of Shinji's head, 150x150 and thin black border. Thanks.


----------



## Berry (Aug 4, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of Shinji's head, 150x150 and thin black border. Thanks.



I'll do it CF 



Done & Dusted :WOW


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Aug 4, 2009)

That's awesome.  I have to spread some rep first though.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 4, 2009)

Berry said:


> Damn you Fox
> 
> I've just finished producing that G.I Joe set



Sorry berry 

Next time how about you say you're going to do it instead of making it right away 


*St. Jimmy*

Here you go  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *St. Jimmy*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> ...



Ill use it tomorrow


----------



## Ema Skye (Aug 4, 2009)

Kyoro said:


> *Ema : *



Thanks <3 *rep*


----------



## Berry (Aug 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Sorry berry
> 
> Next time how about you say you're going to do it instead of making it right away



Curse my eagerness 




Cyborg Franky said:


> That's awesome.  I have to spread some rep first though.



No worries


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 5, 2009)

This request is for none other then Berry 
I would like both of these's requests to be a trans.

Ava- 
Size - Senior Sized
Border - Normal
Text- None
Note: Just the girl in the middle of the page, if possible may I have the full pic?

Sig- 
Size - Normal
Border - Normal, and then another without a border
Text - None
Note: Just the girl in the swimsuit, if possible may you also show the cards dropping to?

Thank you and please take your time Berry


----------



## Damaris (Aug 5, 2009)

request for fox
sig set
border: dotted
size: max junior size

thank you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2009)

Marina said:


> request for fox
> sig set
> border: dotted
> size: max junior size
> ...



You got it 

Hopefully I'll be able to post it right away when i'm done because the forums are still messed up


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 5, 2009)

*Marina*
Here you go  I made two border options cause they both look too good so i couldn't just post one 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Berry (Aug 5, 2009)

basye said:


> This request is for none other then Berry
> I would like both of these's requests to be a trans.
> 
> Ava-
> ...



I'll try my best :WOW


----------



## Damaris (Aug 5, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Marina*
> Here you go  I made two border options cause they both look too good so i couldn't just post one
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you 

I don't know which one to pick either. You made both of them prettier than the original pic, which I thought was impossible. Thank you so much again! 

cred & rep are yours, but i have to spread first


----------



## Morphine (Aug 6, 2009)

23% of Americans being unsure about Obama's citizenship

trans for the sig, resize too. effects to the ava (150 x 150) focused anywhere but the face. (just a whim) will rep + cred, thanks in advance.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

Morphine said:


> Link removed
> 
> trans for the sig, resize too. effects to the ava (150 x 150) focused anywhere but the face. (just a whim) will rep + cred, thanks in advance.



Sure I'll do it.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 6, 2009)

*Morphine. *


----------



## Berry (Aug 6, 2009)

*Basye:*

I had to clean the scan's to produce image's with more clarity.



*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 





I've added a darker outline on her body ...now it's more visually exciting!


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Aug 6, 2009)

Thats just amazing Berry thank you so much!


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2009)

For Foxspirit
Stock
Avy: 150 x 150
Profile Pic: 170 x 170
Sig: 500 x 500/400 x 400
Borders: Dotted or plain
Variations please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> For Foxspirit
> Stock
> Avy: 150 x 150
> Profile Pic: 170 x 170
> ...



I'll do this a little later


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 6, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Text: I belong to bad intentions
Please tell me you're not coming over tonight
I have the worst intentions
Please tell me you're not thinking the same thing


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2009)

I repped you now, can i have variations also?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> *Spoiler*: _Sig_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright - after hollowe'd heart's request 


Hollow'd Heart said:


> I repped you now, can i have variations also?



Sure


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 6, 2009)

*Hollowed Heart*

If you want anything changed let me know 


*Spoiler*: __ 



avys


profile pics


400x400 sig



500x500 sig


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 6, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Hollowed Heart*
> 
> If you want anything changed let me know
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, it's great.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## Peak (Aug 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Stocks_ 









Let's see what you can do with them.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Peak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Stocks_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, you got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Peak*

Are these to your liking?


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2009)

set request for Fox

Im just saying 
Best review of INFAMOUS ever

Trans + resize for sig, small effects for the ava 150 x 150


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Morphine said:


> set request for Fox
> 
> Im just saying
> Best review of INFAMOUS ever
> ...



You got it!

Should i keep the hearts and circles in the background?


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

well foxspirit can i get a kisame avy


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

size 150x150 thx


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> You got it!
> 
> Should i keep the hearts and circles in the background?



Yes, please keep them.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Morphine
*
I didn't go to out of hand with the effects and such because of the transparency so here you go!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 7, 2009)

Auregato! It's lovely. Rep now, will use after my current. thanks a lot pek

EDIT  i need to spread... oh yeah i took some avas at giveaway  so yeah rep when i spread


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

so foxsprit i would like a kisame 150x150 avy


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 7, 2009)

You need stock. 100 or more posts. And you aren't a senior member. Disable your sig too.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 7, 2009)

well that's real nice


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

narutobuddy675 said:


> well that's real nice



yeah well it's the rules buddy


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> yeah well it's the rules buddy



Oh snap 


Ok, onto business.



request for foxspirit
type: avatars
border: dotted
effects: just work your magic on 'em. i trust you to make them the best.

thank you in advance


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Marina said:


> Oh snap
> 
> 
> Ok, onto business.
> ...



you got it ~


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

*Marina*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *St. Jimmy*



Awesome


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Marina*



Amazing work as always pek

You are a genius.


I have a question though: Do you ever sleep? You are a worker in every shop in this forum it seems like, plus running your own shop, plus you turn out high quality work faster than anyone else. I am starting to suspect you are superhuman.


Also I have to spread...again 

I'm sorry.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 7, 2009)

Marina said:


> Amazing work as always pek
> 
> You are a genius.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

And yes i do sleep (just not very much  at least till school starts that is ) Yeah i never noticed really  I usually stay up all night then go to bed at 9 or 10am and wake up at around 4pm.


----------



## Peak (Aug 8, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Peak*
> 
> Are these to your liking?


These are good.


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

Could I have a set please? Dotted border please, and if possible, could you color the white background a light shade of purple? Or just something that makes it less bright.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 8, 2009)

Kek said:


> Could I have a set please? Dotted border please, and if possible, could you color the white background a light shade of purple? Or just something that makes it less bright.



I'm sorry but the picture is not loading up for me...


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

Rehosted it


----------



## Berry (Aug 8, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'm sorry but the picture is not loading up for me...





Kek said:


> Rehosted it



I'll take over.


----------



## Berry (Aug 8, 2009)

*Kek:*


----------



## Kek (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## Berry (Aug 9, 2009)

*nick1689:*


----------



## Sima (Aug 9, 2009)

First time requesting here, show me what you can do please


Avy; 150x150, any effects you wanna do, oh and if you can, take the boarder that it already has off of it and make it dotted please.



Sig; just do what you feel is right with it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 9, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> First time requesting here, show me what you can do please
> 
> 
> Avy; 150x150, any effects you wanna do, oh and if you can, take the boarder that it already has off of it and make it dotted please.
> ...



I'll do this


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 9, 2009)

*Sayu Yagami*


----------



## Sima (Aug 9, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Sayu Yagami*



Thanks so much, I love it<3


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 10, 2009)

I've never requested here before. 

Just a sig

Nothing really important I want to add, just keep the dark look to it
Other then that, do whatever you want. 


Thank you <3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

ZigZag said:


> I've never requested here before.
> 
> Just a sig
> 
> ...



Got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 10, 2009)

*ZigZag*

How's this?


----------



## ZigZag (Aug 10, 2009)

I love it, thank you.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome                .


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 11, 2009)

Set request
[View Other IP Addresses for this User]
Avy
Size-normal

Sig
Size-450 x 160
Text-The Legend Killer


----------



## Damaris (Aug 11, 2009)

request for fox 
type: sig & avy set
size: junior
border: dotted
effects: up to you


----------



## Berry (Aug 11, 2009)

*^Vegeta^Two^:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Aug 11, 2009)

Berry said:


> *^Vegeta^Two^:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Rep+
cred?


----------



## Berry (Aug 11, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Rep+
> cred?



Yes Please.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 11, 2009)

Fox-kun pek Don't do til Sunday please!
Stock
Can i have avy's of Taiga and Ryuuji, then Profile pics of the Tiger and one of the Dragon? 
Avies: 150 x 150
Profile: 170 x 170
Sig: 500 x 500
Borders: Dotted


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 11, 2009)

Marina said:


> request for fox
> type: sig & avy set
> size: junior
> border: dotted
> effects: up to you





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Fox-kun pek Don't do til Sunday please!
> Stock
> Can i have avy's of Taiga and Ryuuji, then Profile pics of the Tiger and one of the Dragon?
> Avies: 150 x 150
> ...



Okay will do .


----------



## Morphine (Aug 12, 2009)

Something you all will love. 

set please


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2009)

Avy: 150 X 150 with a dotted border

Sig: also with a dotted border

Any effects are fine by me.


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 12, 2009)

Set please.  

Senior avatar size. No real specifications other than cutting out the text from the top, other than that do what you want.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 12, 2009)

Morphine said:


> contest details
> 
> set please





StrawHat4Life said:


> Avy: 150 X 150 with a dotted border
> 
> Sig: also with a dotted border
> 
> Any effects are fine by me.





Nuriel said:


> Set please.
> 
> Senior avatar size. No real specifications other than cutting out the text from the top, other than that do what you want.



 You got it guys, however i might take late today or tomorrow to finish up all of my requests


----------



## Berry (Aug 12, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> You got it guys, however i might take late today or tomorrow to finish up all of my requests



I could take some of those requests if you want fox? 

Also, did you get my PM?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 12, 2009)

Alright berry you can take a couple  Would be helpful to me ~

Oh and yes i did get it, i just fell asleep before i could get around to it...


----------



## Berry (Aug 12, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright berry you can take a couple  Would be helpful to me ~
> 
> Oh and yes i did get it, i just fell asleep before i could get around to it...



Okey dokes!

I'll take Nuriel & StrawHat's.


----------



## Berry (Aug 12, 2009)

*StrawHat4Life:*







Enjoy


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 12, 2009)

Awesome, thanks. Will rep and cred.


----------



## Sima (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a request~



Avy; just focus on the face, and I need a dotted border. 150x150

Sig; do what you want with it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 13, 2009)

*Morphine*


----------



## Berry (Aug 13, 2009)

*Nuriel:*

If you want anything tweaked let me know. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Berry (Aug 13, 2009)

Sayu Yagami said:


> I have a request~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got this.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm gonna be away for a couple of days. Just thought you should know. I'll make up for the requests I missed when I get back though.


----------



## valerian (Aug 13, 2009)

Avatar of Ed please, the boy with blonde hair if you don't know. Size 150x150 and a thin black border. Thank you.


----------



## Berry (Aug 13, 2009)

*Sayu Yagami:
*

*Spoiler*: __ 











Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of Ed please, the boy with blonde hair if you don't know. Size 150x150 and a thin black border. Thank you.



Dibs.

Of course I know, ..I'm a FMA fanboy.


----------



## Sima (Aug 13, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Sayu Yagami:
> *
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Ah thanks~ I will credit when i use~


----------



## Berry (Aug 13, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*



You didn't want any effect's right?



Kyoro said:


> I'm gonna be away for a couple of days. Just thought you should know. I'll make up for the requests I missed when I get back though.



No worries. 



Sayu Yagami said:


> Ah thanks~ I will credit when i use~



Remember to Rep.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 13, 2009)

*Marina*


----------



## Damaris (Aug 13, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Marina*



Thank you! You're the best.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 13, 2009)

FoxSpirit

150x150
Rounded and Dotted/just Rounded
If you do both I'll give 2 reps.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 13, 2009)

Sandaime said:


> FoxSpirit
> 
> 150x150
> Rounded and Dotted/just Rounded
> If you do both I'll give 2 reps.



Sure  

You just want the avys of the skull?


----------



## Nuriel (Aug 14, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Nuriel:*
> 
> If you want anything tweaked let me know.
> 
> ...



I love it.  Will rep and credit.


----------



## valerian (Aug 14, 2009)

Berry said:


> *Cyborg Franky*
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't want any effect's right?



Thanks. 

Just wanted a plain avatar.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 14, 2009)

Try to get some of the flame in the avatar too if you can.


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








set,please.pek


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2009)

Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you got it!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2009)

Sandaime, i tried to re-save the pic cause it didn't the first time and the image isn't showing  Could you please rehost it?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 14, 2009)

Here it is Fox. Sandi's stock.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 14, 2009)

^
Thanks


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't call me Sandiz. But thanks for re-hosting it. It would have taken me so long just to find it again, my Internet sucks atm.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Sandaime*
Sorry for having only one version of the dotted border avy. As well as not having the dotted border look really good, but you see it's a lot harder to do on curved pics so this was the best i could do.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 16, 2009)

Can I have an ava around both of their faces please? 150x150 Round Dotted like Sandaime's please


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey kid <3. I just noticed you're back and i thought i should stop with a welcome 

Even though you kind of been back before


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Hey kid <3. I just noticed you're back and i thought i should stop with a welcome
> 
> Even though you kind of been back before



Thanks Yuki <3  Yeah i just came back on the 2nd. I'm going to try and stay away from leaving for long periods of time because i kinda missed it here.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Thanks Yuki <3  Yeah i just came back on the 2nd. I'm going to try and stay away from leaving for long periods of time because i kinda missed it here.



second of august or july? O__O

And why were you away for such a long time? 
I mean even i've been away for a while, even recently for 2 weeks but still


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> second of august or july? O__O
> 
> And why were you away for such a long time?
> I mean even i've been away for a while, even recently for 2 weeks but still



The second of august ^_^

Yeah i've been gone since around new years... and before that last summer. It seems i get caught up in school and daily life and i somehow became bored with nf. However over the last month i kept checking in and saying 'hi' in all of the fcs and then decided to be active again on the 2nd. I believe that's the day i re-opened the shop.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> The second of august ^_^
> 
> Yeah i've been gone since around new years... and before that last summer. It seems i get caught up in school and daily life and i somehow became bored with nf. However over the last month i kept checking in and saying 'hi' in all of the fcs and then decided to be active again on the 2nd. I believe that's the day i re-opened the shop.



Oh.... so that's why i didn't notice when you came back.... i checked my shop once in a while though, and i saw your shop being opened again :].

I lost my interest in NF mostly too  Only the art sections keep my interest up, kind of :]


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Oh.... so that's why i didn't notice when you came back.... i checked my shop once in a while though, and i saw your shop being opened again :].
> 
> I lost my interest in NF mostly too  Only the art sections keep my interest up, kind of :]



Yeah i know what you mean. The art section was really the only interest since my shop was getting "hot" and it was stickied. I had a few fanclubs that i belonged to, but now most of them are inactive  So now i'm mostly in UG, the blender, or here lol


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. The art section was really the only interest since my shop was getting "hot" and it was stickied. I had a few fanclubs that i belonged to, but now most of them are inactive  So now i'm mostly in UG, the blender, or here lol



Blender .

Yeah, saw you posting in UG. I mostly spend my time in my shop, the contest sections, umm.... my FC and a few other member fc :]

Kind of... that's all 
Sad but true


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Blender .
> 
> Yeah, saw you posting in UG. I mostly spend my time in my shop, the contest sections, umm.... my FC and a few other member fc :]
> 
> ...



lol yeah i used to belong to the blender whenever i was active. I would have to say that it was a lot better back in late '07 and early '08. 

Yup i saw you posting in UG


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> lol yeah i used to belong to the blender whenever i was active. I would have to say that it was a lot better back in late '07 and early '08.
> 
> Yup i saw you posting in UG



Yap, you should change it . I remember it from last year lol XD


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Yap, you should change it . I remember it from last year lol XD



But people still love it :ho


Hmm... well i have no idea what i would use  I have a few avys but no decent sigs to go along with them. :I


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Revy*

Here you are ~


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> But people still love it :ho
> 
> 
> Hmm... well i have no idea what i would use  I have a few avys but no decent sigs to go along with them. :I



I made one yesterday for a contest and i plan on putting it to giveaways, with Simon from TTGL 

if you want it i'll give it to you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I made one yesterday for a contest and i plan on putting it to giveaways, with Simon from TTGL
> 
> if you want it i'll give it to you



Ah the SOTW... I was thinking of doing that this week cause of TTGL but decided not too. 

Hmm.... that sounds alright, did you post it up yet?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

yeah, it's voting time now, so i can put it to giveaways


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, it's voting time now, so i can put it to giveaways



It looks very nice! 

Yeah i wouldn't mind having that as a sig  Is there an avy with it? It's fine if there isn't - i can cook one up in a few seconds anyways


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> It looks very nice!
> 
> Yeah i wouldn't mind having that as a sig  Is there an avy with it? It's fine if there isn't - i can cook one up in a few seconds anyways



No, i only made the sig 


You make the ava then


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

How does that look?


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> How does that look?



Sexy 

smexable :ho I had in mind to wear it after the contest was over but seeing you had nothing to wear ... made me give it to you 

It's fine by me anyway


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Sexy
> 
> smexable :ho I had in mind to wear it after the contest was over but seeing you had nothing to wear ... made me give it to you
> 
> It's fine by me anyway



That's very sweet  It does look hot as hell, thanks a ton


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> That's very sweet  It does look hot as hell, thanks a ton



You're welcome . That's why i picked the pic, duuh, cuz it's hot as hell 

Oh, now back to my shop + set makings 

Good luck with yours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> You're welcome . That's why i picked the pic, duuh, cuz it's hot as hell
> 
> Oh, now back to my shop + set makings
> 
> Good luck with yours



Indeed :WOW

Alright, good luck with your shop as well!


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Revy*
> 
> Here you are ~


 Shit looks awesome.
I already repped you,but I'll rep you a second time since you took your tiem with it.<3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

*Hollow'd Heart*

Today is Sunday so here is your request ~


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Halfhearted*
> 
> Today is Sunday so here is your request ~


 
That's not my name  I'm not a Mod.  Thanks, it's awesome.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 16, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> That's not my name  I'm not a Mod.  Thanks, it's awesome.



 

Sorry, you both have 'heart' in your name and plus i wasn't paying attention


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Sandaime*
> Sorry for having only one version of the dotted border avy. As well as not having the dotted border look really good, but you see it's a lot harder to do on curved pics so this was the best i could do.



I don't care. They are AWESOMEpek. Can't use right now, as I'm not using my computer, I'll rep once I get onto my computer


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

^haha cool, glad you like them 


*Kelsey♥*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

They are so cute  but sorry to be a pain in the ass, could I also have an ava where both of their faces are in one Ava? Sorry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> They are so cute  but sorry to be a pain in the ass, could I also have an ava where both of their faces are in one Ava? Sorry



Sure you can, but it might take up to 20 minutes cause of stuff i have to do.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

No problem


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

^turn off sig please 

Here you are ~ I made two versions so enjoy.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 17, 2009)

Gah sorry about the sig thing 

They are gorgeous pek Thank you~


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

Avatar of Deidara and Sasuke. 150x150 for both of them, no effects and thin black border please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Avatar of Deidara and Sasuke. 150x150 for both of them, no effects and thin black border please.



Got it                     .


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 17, 2009)

Set please...


Senior size avy and dotted borders please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 17, 2009)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Set please...
> 
> 
> Senior size avy and dotted borders please.



Will do as soon as i'm done with Cyborg Franky's request ^^


----------



## Sima (Aug 17, 2009)

Request for Fox~

Avy; Just a 150x150, centering around their faces, dotted boarder.

Sig; do what you want, make it smaller though please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

*Cyborg Franky*



@Sayu Yagami - Yup, right after i'm done with StrawHat4Life's request


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 18, 2009)

*StrawHat4Life*


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Aug 18, 2009)

Awesome thanks. Will rep and cred.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2009)

here?

This dude into a matching avy and sig please, with a border.


----------



## Berry (Aug 18, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> which remind me of this
> 
> This dude into a matching avy and sig please, with a border.



Effects...

Yay or Nay?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2009)

Yay, but should be dark

Or better yet, contrasting black and white.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

*Sima*


----------



## Berry (Aug 19, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Yay, but should be dark
> 
> Or better yet, contrasting black and white.



Sorry, I just went ahead and produced the set, I've only just read your comment.

If you don't like it, I'll tweak it.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 19, 2009)

Nah, thas cool


----------



## James Bond (Aug 19, 2009)

I'd like to request mr *FoxSpirit* 

; my*Avatar*
;; *.*my*Border* Dotted
;; *.*my*Dimensions* 150x150
;; *.*my*Text* 007

; my*Signature*
;; *.*my*Border* Dotted
;; *.*my*Dimensions* 375x249
;; *.*my*Text* James Bond
;; *.*my*Smalltext* I'm sorry. That last hand... nearly killed me.

Make me proud! Alright, time for some poker.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 19, 2009)

Text: "Crunch, add it to the heap"


----------



## Berry (Aug 19, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Text: "Crunch, add it to the heap"



Leave it to me.


----------



## Sima (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Sima*



Thanks so much, I love it<3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

James Bond said:


> I'd like to request mr *FoxSpirit*
> 
> ; my*Avatar*
> ;; *.*my*Border* Dotted
> ...



Will do - though the stock for the sig seems to be of low quality, so it would be harder to work with. Do you have any other better quality stocks like the one you chose for your avatar? 

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## James Bond (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Will do - though the stock for the sig seems to be of low quality, so it would be harder to work with. Do you have any other better quality stocks like the one you chose for your avatar?
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience



Ill get one, Ill update this post when I have it!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Its the only image I can find of that bit without me downloading the movie myself and screen capturing, sorry!



Hmm.... that sucks. Well I can try to mess around with it but since it's lower quality and pixelated my brushes and effects would make it look a bit odd. I don't want it to look bad as well.


:edit 

Okay ^^


----------



## James Bond (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hmm.... that sucks. Well I can try to mess around with it but since it's lower quality and pixelated my brushes and effects would make it look a bit odd. I don't want it to look bad as well.
> 
> 
> :edit
> ...



Nah I cant find it any higher quality than that  Use this instead;


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 19, 2009)

James Bond said:


> Nah I cant find it any higher quality than that  Use this instead;



Alright that's a little better


----------



## James Bond (Aug 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Alright that's a little better



Sorry I cant just seem to find any decent ones off google images


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 20, 2009)

*James Bond*


----------



## James Bond (Aug 20, 2009)

Cheers mr Foxy!


----------



## Yoona (Aug 20, 2009)

May I request a sig


Size- Junior size.
Border- Dotted
Text- Beautiful yet Deadly (On the bottom of the pic please)

Effects -I don't have anything in mind.

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Berry (Aug 20, 2009)

*St. Jimmy*

No effects right?


*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 20, 2009)

Dosent really matter, it looks good though


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 20, 2009)

Request

                            Sasori avy (kinda like my avy but senoir size with rounded border)

                                   will rep and cred


----------



## Sima (Aug 20, 2009)

I just need a sig out of it, do what you want to it. Make it smaller though, as I don't like huge sigs.


----------



## narutobuddy675 (Aug 21, 2009)

thx it's awesome!


----------



## Sima (Aug 21, 2009)

Thats my request pic idiot...not your avy...-sigh- nevermind my request fox.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2009)

^lol yeah i saw that too >_> Ok whatever you say


----------



## Sima (Aug 21, 2009)

well I just don't wanna seem like I took anything from anyone, though he took my stock.

ah hell, just do it anyway please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 21, 2009)

Sure, okay


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 24, 2009)

*Sima*


----------



## Sima (Aug 24, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Sima*



Love it<3 thanks so much.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 25, 2009)

can I please get a set of this: 
ava 150x150 sig any size is cool


----------



## Berry (Aug 25, 2009)

KuronoX54 said:


> can I please get a set of this:
> ava 150x150 sig any size is cool



Leave it to me!


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

Avy please 

Stock : 3

Rep and credit thank you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Avy please
> 
> Stock : Eat my rod.
> 
> Rep and credit thank you



You got it ;]


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Fox.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Aug 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Set_ 




I want a slideshow avy and if you can fit this text on the sig that would be awesome

*Spoiler*: _Text_ 





> Sing us the song of the century
> That sings like American eulogy
> The dawn of my love and conspiracy
> Of forgotten hope and the class of 13
> ...


----------



## Berry (Aug 25, 2009)

*KuronoX54:* 

If you didn't want any effects, I'll quickly produce another version.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 25, 2009)

*Grimmjow*


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 26, 2009)

You the best.


----------



## KuronoX54 (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks that's awsome


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Can I have this Trans'd please?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Kelsey♥ said:


> Can I have this Trans'd please?



Sure


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Aug 30, 2009)

*Kelsey♥*


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh cheh' thats hot . Thanks <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2009)

Just an avy

Link: MASTER LIST

Border: Thin black

Rep and credit as your reward.


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 1, 2009)

Fox
Stock
Avy: one of Yoko, one of Shimon
Sig: 500 x 500
Border: Plain/


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Just an avy
> 
> Link: Who tops who in sexyness? Deidara, or Hidan?
> 
> ...





Hollow'd Heart said:


> Fox
> Stock
> Avy: one of Yoko, one of Shimon
> Sig: 500 x 500
> Border: Plain/



Will do        .


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks                  .


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 1, 2009)

*Grimmjow*


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Fox.


Edit: Still 24 hour credit now. Rep soon


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 2, 2009)

I repped you now Fox.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 4, 2009)

Fox:
Make it the same border, size and shape as my current avatar. 
I was actually trying to pull up some numbers on the buying power before you posted.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 4, 2009)

Sima said:


> Request~
> 
> Avy; 150x150, dotted border, do what you want with the effects
> 
> ...





Sandaime said:


> Fox:
> Make it the same border, size and shape as my current avatar.
> No.1Moose



got                         it


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 4, 2009)

You forgot me Fox.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 4, 2009)

No i didn't 

I just recently started school so i'm not going to produce requests as often as i used to. I'll get yours done later today.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 5, 2009)

Sticky


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 5, 2009)

Aphro, you're a mod? 

Congrats 


oh, and thanks for the sticky


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 5, 2009)

*Hollow'd Heart*


----------



## Romanticide (Sep 5, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Hollow'd Heart*


 
Thanks, it's awesome!


----------



## Sima (Sep 5, 2009)

nevermind my request fox.


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








set please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 5, 2009)

Sima said:


> nevermind my request fox.




alright...


Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks. ;3


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 5, 2009)

Fox is back in business 

Avatar; text "Reaper" some where 
stock; either this

rep and credit will be yours


----------



## Gecka (Sep 5, 2009)

need this resized* into* a 550 by 500 senior sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 6, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Fox is back in business
> 
> Avatar; text "Reaper" some where
> stock; either this
> ...





Gecka said:


> need this resized* into* a 550 by 500 senior sig



got it            ^^


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 6, 2009)

change text from this to BumpKage

Thx


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 7, 2009)

@Sandaime  will be done in about 10 minutes


*Revy*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sandaime*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 7, 2009)

*Hisagi*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 7, 2009)

*Gecka*


----------



## Hisagi (Sep 7, 2009)

filler chars in sexy avatars


----------



## Overhaul (Sep 7, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> @Sandaime will be done in about 10 minutes
> 
> 
> *Revy*


 Sexy.  Thanks,luv.Already rep'd you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 8, 2009)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 9, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *St. Jimmy*



Thank you Fox

I will use sunday


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2009)

Foxeh <3

Naruto Shippuuden Episode 126

set please. no requirements, except you to get rid of all the stuff in the bottom left corner <3 Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 10, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> change text from this to BumpKage
> 
> Thx



here you are ~




Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Size: 150x150
> Time: 4:35-4:38 (the spitting part)
> Border: same border as
> Text: none
> ...



Sorry, i can't do those D: 

Try requesting over at Heero's gif shop 


Morphine said:


> Foxeh <3
> 
> 
> 
> set please. no requirements, except you to get rid of all the stuff in the bottom left corner <3 Thanks in advance.



You got it ^^


----------



## Kek (Sep 13, 2009)

Avy of Crona's head/shoulders, but don't include the little notice in it.


Sig of left panel, try to make it as square as possible.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 13, 2009)

i'll do yours kek 


I've been really busy lately so it might take a day or two.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 16, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> here you are ~




Thx one more request 
Base-this post
I want 7 of thoose little banners to match this skin-this post

Text-Welcome
Image-this post

Text-Links
Image-this post

Text-Staff
Image-this post

Text-Of The Month
Image-this post

Text-About
Image-this post

Text-Avy Of The Moment
Image-this post

Text-Credits
Image-this post


----------



## Kek (Sep 17, 2009)

i could request mine somewhere else if you're too busy FoxSprirt.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 18, 2009)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Thx one more request
> Base-link
> I want 7 of thoose little banners to match this skin-link
> 
> ...



Some of the links don't work.


Kek said:


> i could request mine somewhere else if you're too busy FoxSprirt.




No it's okay. Just been having trouble with my mouse because it's bluetooth. I need a mouse for photoshop cause without one it would take forever.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 19, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Some of the links don't work.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's okay. Just been having trouble with my mouse because it's bluetooth. I need a mouse for photoshop cause without one it would take forever.



Srry
Text-About
Image-Link removed

Text-Avy Of The Moment
Image-Link removed


----------



## Sagara (Sep 20, 2009)

Requesting set please.

Avatar [150 x 150]


Signature


Much thanks.


----------



## Chainer (Sep 22, 2009)

FoxSpirit! I need you to work your magic once more!

I'd like you to turn this into a signature. Like last time, whatever borders/effects you think look best. (As long it stays kind of...dark.) I'd like it to be the same size, though - 375px × 384px.

Thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 22, 2009)

Ya i got it chainer 

Just been so damn distracted and busy lately lol


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 22, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> Ya i got it chainer
> 
> Just been so damn distracted and busy lately lol



Srry if my request is long


----------



## Sagara (Sep 25, 2009)

It's been a week since my request. FS, if you're too busy, I'll take my request to another shop. Thanks.


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2009)

For Morphine  ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2009)

Kek said:


> Avy of Crona's head/shoulders, but don't include the little notice in it.
> 
> 
> Sig of left panel, try to make it as square as possible.





^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Thx one more request
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Sagara said:


> Requesting set please.
> 
> Avatar [150 x 150]
> 
> ...



I've got these three above ^_^



Chainer said:


> FoxSpirit! I need you to work your magic once more!
> 
> I'd like you to turn this into a signature. Like last time, whatever borders/effects you think look best. (As long it stays kind of...dark.) I'd like it to be the same size, though - 375px ? 384px.
> 
> Thanks!



FoxSpirit has this one ^_^


Know it's been awhile ~ apologies, Fox has had mouse issues but back in business now as well.


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2009)

For Kek ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kek (Sep 26, 2009)

I love the coloring, but for the sig, I was hoping just one panel of Crona; like the left half of that, with the pink shading and square. (With the right edge of the sig starting at the top of the sloped edge of the panel and coming straight down, so that it cuts a little of Crona's shoulder off. Sorry if this is confusing)


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2009)

For ^Vegeta^Two^ ~ 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Sep 26, 2009)

Kek said:


> I love the coloring, but for the sig, I was hoping just one panel of Crona; like the left half of that, with the pink shading and square. (With the right edge of the sig starting at the top of the sloped edge of the panel and coming straight down, so that it cuts a little of Crona's shoulder off. Sorry if this is confusing)




I can cut it in half to give you the left side of the sig but it will not be square - no way to make it so. I duplicated it so that you could have a square sig. Will post the half in a few minutes.


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

This is what I'm imagining. 



Cropped this way, and color/styled the same way.


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2009)

Kek said:


> This is what I'm imagining.
> 
> 
> 
> Cropped this way, and color/styled the same way.



Sorry... You threw me off by requesting a *square shaped* sig... 

This will require an extensive redo ~ before I do it, I want to make sure this is the exact shape you want above [reduced for sig limit requirement].

You also mention you'd like the 'left half' above but it is the blue half not the pink. Please clarify which half you would like.


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

I'm really sorry, you can do Sagara's and anyone else's before mine. I hate doing this to sig makers. >.<;

Yes, that is the shape I want. I'd also like the effects and pink coloring you used in the previous version. To clarify, I would like Crona to be facing to the left (like in the original panel) with the same effects and colored pink, as in the previous version.


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2009)

^_^ Ok I'll redo this for you tomorrow - it's 12:30a and I need to finish Sagara's first before bedtime .  I have a family party tomorrow but will get this done for you tomorrow evening [EDT].  I hope that it's not too much of an inconvenience :/.


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2009)

For Sagara ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sagara (Sep 27, 2009)

Love the set. TYVM!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 27, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Morphine  ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



i love you Courtney


----------



## FoxSpirit (Sep 27, 2009)

*Chainer*

Here you are ~


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_^ Ok I'll redo this for you tomorrow - it's 12:30a and I need to finish Sagara's first before bedtime .  I have a family party tomorrow but will get this done for you tomorrow evening [EDT].  I hope that it's not too much of an inconvenience :/.



Not at all. _I'm _being the inconvenient one.


----------



## Elle (Sep 27, 2009)

For Kek ~


----------



## Kek (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you! And I'm really sorry for all the inconvenience, I'll be clearer in my request next time. ^^;


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 28, 2009)

Elle said:


> For ^Vegeta^Two^ ~
> *Spoiler*: __



Rep+ and cred


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 29, 2009)

Elle said:


> For ^Vegeta^Two^ ~
> *Spoiler*: __



 change the links to quote of the day
thx


----------



## Elle (Sep 29, 2009)

^_^ Done ~


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 29, 2009)

Elle said:


> ^_^ Done ~



You used the worng one, use the one that says links or edd/edd/eddy


----------



## Elle (Sep 29, 2009)

^_^ I am confused... I need to know EXACTLY what you want.  Please quote me *only *the button you want changed and what it should say.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 2, 2009)

Please               ?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 2, 2009)

will do now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 3, 2009)

*St. Jimmy*


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 3, 2009)

Set please 


Junior limitations. Have fun with it, do whatever


----------



## Morphine (Oct 3, 2009)

sig transed and resized - this

ava 150 x 150 - this


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 4, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *St. Jimmy*



Epic, will start using tomorrow


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 








set,plz. :3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 5, 2009)

Alexandritee said:


> Set please
> 
> 
> Junior limitations. Have fun with it, do whatever





Morphine said:


> sig transed and resized - [Delete]
> 
> ava 150 x 150 - [Delete]





Revy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got it


----------



## Saint_Spike (Oct 5, 2009)

The avy wont work


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 5, 2009)

There is no reason why it shouldn't work. It's a 150x150 picture.


----------



## Elle (Oct 5, 2009)

@ St. Jimmy - You might have to rename the file extension to .png.


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 5, 2009)

avas with this image plz


----------



## Fran (Oct 6, 2009)

Hiya,
Could you possibly add Mattaru in squiggly green writing onto this awful Yotsuba set I just made for myself? If you need to enlarge it slightly to do so, feel free!
Thanks!



edit: Eurghh, and if I could ask of you to make a proper avatar [like the one I have, but with the proper dimensions - I think senior members is 150x150?] that would be awesome. Many thanks, and it's cool if you can't!


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 7, 2009)

Can I get a dlbe line border to my avy plz?
Thanks!


----------



## Chainer (Oct 8, 2009)

I know I'm a jerkface, but . . . 

Could I have my signature remade to sort of match the avatar that I have now?

Here's the image, if it's needed.

*Corporate Workwear*

Sorry for being such a bother


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2009)

sweets said:


> avas with this image plz





Mattaru said:


> Hiya,
> Could you possibly add Mattaru in squiggly green writing onto this awful Yotsuba set I just made for myself? If you need to enlarge it slightly to do so, feel free!
> Thanks!
> 
> ...





Sena Kobayakawa said:


> Can I get a dlbe line border to my avy plz?
> Thanks!



Working on these ^_^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 8, 2009)

*Alexandritee*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 8, 2009)

*Morphine*


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2009)

for sweets ~ 



Did not monkey around with the colors or add effects - felt the stock was perfect as is.  If you'd like something extra though, please let me know.  You've been holding out sweets .  This is one of the best fan arts I've seen in ages.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 8, 2009)

*Revy*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 8, 2009)

Chainer said:


> I know I'm a jerkface, but . . .
> 
> Could I have my signature remade to sort of match the avatar that I have now?
> 
> ...



I'll see what i can do. Will do this possibly tomorrow.


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2009)

For Mattaru ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2009)

For Sena Kobayakawa ~


----------



## Sima (Oct 8, 2009)

Request~

Avy; 150x150, dotted border please, do what effects you see fit.



Sig; Make it smaller please! i like smaller sigs. Any effects you see fit, and if you can, please take the text out of it.


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2009)

^_^ Stock link is not working


----------



## Sima (Oct 8, 2009)

Which one?


----------



## Elle (Oct 8, 2009)

Was the sig stock but both appear to be working now.


----------



## Sima (Oct 8, 2009)

Oh, well okay


----------



## Milkshake (Oct 8, 2009)

YES BITCH THIS IS SEXY 
thank you Elle <3


----------



## Elle (Oct 9, 2009)

For Sima ~


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 9, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Revy*


Looks awesome,already rep'd you.


----------



## Alexandritee (Oct 9, 2009)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Alexandritee*



Thanks<3

Will rep tomorrow


----------



## Sima (Oct 9, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Sima ~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much<3


----------



## Sima (Oct 12, 2009)

I just need a sig, do what you please with it, just make it a bit smaller if thats possible.


----------



## Elle (Oct 12, 2009)

For Sima ~


----------



## Sima (Oct 13, 2009)

Elle said:


> For Sima ~



Thanks so much<3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 27, 2013)

whoa... 2009? really that long ago? 

I've been inspired again to come back and open this place up again!


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess I'll make a request. 

Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: As you see fit
Borders: None


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> I guess I'll make a request.
> 
> Avatar
> Stock:
> ...



Yeah no problem, except the link needs to be fixed.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 27, 2013)

avatar request
size: 150x125 (junior)
stock:
border: plain square purple border.
effects: add effects of your choice, try to make it purple.
other stuff: try to get upper chest and on in the avatar.

Please and thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 27, 2013)

Tsunami said:


> avatar request
> size: 150x125 (junior)
> stock:
> border: plain square purple border.
> ...



Yeah no problem will do!


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Also, Junior sized avatars should be 125x125, not 150x125.


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 27, 2013)

Sorry I meant 125x125 :sweat


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 27, 2013)

*Jojo*




*Tsunami*
​


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks. I really like it.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 28, 2013)

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 28, 2013)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock: 
Border: Dotted
Other: Please edit out the guy. I like the red/black theme so please keep with that.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 28, 2013)

Set - Senior sized
Border please


Use your creativity to make this look cool ​​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 28, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Dotted
> Other: Please edit out the guy. I like the red/black theme so please keep with that.



Yes although it will be a bit weird since the guy is overlapping the girl.


Godaime Tsunade said:


> Set - Senior sized
> Border please
> 
> 
> Use your creativity to make this look cool ​​



You got it

Should be done by tomorrow - not feeling an all nighter again today haha


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Not sure if you allow the request of two avatars at once, but if you don't then just make the Skeletor one.

Stock:  
Size: 150x150
Effects: Go crazy, do what you feel would look the best.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2013)

*Vampire Princess*



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Veggie (Dec 29, 2013)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock:
Border: Regular black border for Avi
Other: I can't do this set without losing a lot of quality in the resolution, also wish to keep transparency. Let me know if this stock is good to work on.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2013)

Vae said:


> Not sure if you allow the request of two avatars at once, but if you don't then just make the Skeletor one.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...



Will do


Vegetto Leonhart said:


> Request type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock:
> Border: Regular black border for Avi
> Other: I can't do this set without losing a lot of quality in the resolution, also wish to keep transparency. Let me know if this stock is good to work on.



So are you asking for a transparent set just resized?


----------



## Veggie (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes pretty much and forget the black border it won't look good with transparency. Thank you, and will rep and credit of course.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Dec 29, 2013)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Vampire Princess*
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks so much!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2013)

*Godaime Tsunade*

I would have gotten this out an hour earlier but I accidentally deleted and had to start all over  Still, hope you enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Dec 29, 2013)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Godaime Tsunade*
> 
> I would have gotten this out an hour earlier but I accidentally deleted and had to start all over  Still, hope you enjoy!
> 
> ...





/fapfapfapfap

(that sucks about it getting deleted though, but the above response is suffice enough to inform you that it looks _brilliant_)​​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2013)

*Vae*


*Spoiler*: __ 



; ; 






​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2013)

Vampire Princess said:


> Thanks so much!



Yeah no prob 


Godaime Tsunade said:


> /fapfapfapfap
> 
> (that sucks about it getting deleted though, but the above response is suffice enough to inform you that it looks _brilliant_)​​



Haha nice, it may have come out better the second time around  I'll just go with that  Glad you like it!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 29, 2013)

*Vegetto Leonhart*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks, looks great


----------



## Veggie (Dec 29, 2013)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Vegetto Leonhart*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks a lot man, it looks great  :33


----------



## Tsunami (Dec 30, 2013)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Jojo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, looks good.


----------



## Katou (Dec 30, 2013)

*Request : Set *

*Stock :* 

*Avy~ *

*Size :* 150x150
*Border :* Dotted 
*Effects :* Up to you **

*Siggy ~ *
*Effect :* Up to you 
*Border :* Rounded 


Thank you in Advance pek


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2013)

Cyvee said:


> *Request : Set *
> 
> *Stock :*
> 
> ...




Okay will get on it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2013)

*Cyvee*

Enjoy 


*Spoiler*: __ 








​


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2013)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Cyvee*
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...




Thank you so much ! Much Appreciated pek 
Love it 

sorry to disturb you in the midst of new years


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Another avatar request. 
Stock: 
Just like before. 
Not text/speech bubble in avatar.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2013)

*Jojo*
​


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

.

EDIT: GOTTA SPREAD

BUT I LOOOOVE IT


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome! Happy New Years!


----------



## Jackk (Jan 1, 2014)

*Request type:* Set


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









*Size:* Senior

*Border:* Dotted

*Effects:* Up to you

*Text:* Eagle Marin

*Other info:* May I have a version with text and another without? If not, then please just do one without text


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 1, 2014)

Avy 

Sig

Size: Senior

Border: Dotted

Effects: What ever looks good and makes the stock come out.

Text: None.

Other info: Make sure the height of the sig is 427.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2014)

Jackk said:


> *Request type:* Set
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...





Revy said:


> Avy
> 
> Sig
> 
> ...



You guys got it!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2014)

*Jackk*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vermin (Jan 1, 2014)

hey gonna make a request 

avatar: 
sig: 

(if the sig is bad in quality I think I might be able to find a better one)

effects: up to you

border: rounded


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 1, 2014)

Request type: Set

Stock: Sig 

Avatar 

Size: Senior

Border: Lined

Effects: Whatever you'd like.


----------



## Jackk (Jan 1, 2014)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Jackk*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



It's awesome, thanks a lot!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2014)

*Revy*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 1, 2014)

zyken said:


> hey gonna make a request
> 
> avatar:
> sig:
> ...



Sure thing - the pic isn't the best quality but I could make it work. If there is a higher quality pic that would make the final outcome all the better. Your call 


Skywalker said:


> Request type: Set
> 
> Stock: Sig
> 
> ...



Sure thing!


Jackk said:


> It's awesome, thanks a lot!



No problem


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 1, 2014)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Revy*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



foxxxy a'f.

will rep you twice for doing such a good job.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2014)

is this one better


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 2, 2014)

Not really. The coloring isn't very good or high quality. The previous one will do don't worry


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 2, 2014)

Revy said:


> foxxxy a'f.
> 
> will rep you twice for doing such a good job.







*Zyken*

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vermin (Jan 2, 2014)

yeah sorry about that 

its pretty hard to find fanart of this guy

the set looks great thanks


----------



## Krippy (Jan 2, 2014)

Senior set

Stock: 
Border & effects: Up to you

can you make 3 avys, 2 with each of their faces and 1 with a twitch effect that bounces between both their faces?

thanks


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2014)

zyken said:


> yeah sorry about that
> 
> its pretty hard to find fanart of this guy
> 
> the set looks great thanks



Yeah I tried to look up some too and not many were good lol Glad you like it!


Krippy said:


> Senior set
> 
> Stock:
> Border & effects: Up to you
> ...



Yeah sure. Never done the twitch effect before but this would be a good chance to finally learn


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2014)

*Skywalker*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 3, 2014)

Set please :33


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2014)

*Krippy*


*Spoiler*: __ 









Took a lot longer than I expected​


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2014)

ThePseudo said:


> Set please :33



Fix pic please


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 3, 2014)

FoxSpirit said:


> *Skywalker*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That's sexy, thank you.


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 3, 2014)

Isn't it showing?

Is this better?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2014)

ThePseudo said:


> Isn't it showing?
> 
> Is this better?



For some reason it's still not showing up :/


----------



## Katou (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Cyvee!


----------



## Pseudo (Jan 4, 2014)

Forget it then.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 4, 2014)

What are you talking about?  Cyvee posted the link to the pic since yours wasnt working..


----------



## babaGAReeb (Jan 5, 2014)

i wants avi and sig
width should be the best you think and height no bigger then 350 for sig(i wanna put spoilers below it)
i wants rounded border and whatever effects you think is sexy
and avatar is 125x125 since i is poor junior member


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> i wants avi and sig
> width should be the best you think and height no bigger then 350 for sig(i wanna put spoilers below it)
> i wants rounded border and whatever effects you think is sexy
> and avatar is 125x125 since i is poor junior member



*babaGAReeb*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Elle (Jan 5, 2014)

150x200 ava ~ 

sig ~   current size is fine - wasn't able to find one similar in a larger size for you to work with that I liked as well.  

Text:  Garuda    and either Final Fantasy XIV or FFXIV

Border - your choice you know mine would be lower opacity color and/overlay ;p XD


----------



## SLB (Jan 5, 2014)

Senior set (ava and signature). 

Stock: 

Effects and borders(i'd like both): Dotted border, but I was wondering if it would be too difficult to isolate him. Effects totally up to you.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Avatar
Stock: 
Effects: Yes 
Border: I don't want one this time.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 5, 2014)

Elle said:


> 150x200 ava ~
> 
> sig ~   current size is fine - wasn't able to find one similar in a larger size for you to work with that I liked as well.
> 
> ...



Okay


Moody said:


> Senior set (ava and signature).
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Effects and borders(i'd like both): Dotted border, but I was wondering if it would be too difficult to isolate him. Effects totally up to you.



Isolate him as in get rid of the background or have him be brighter/stand out over the background?


JoJo said:


> Avatar
> Stock:
> Effects: Yes
> Border: I don't want one this time.



Sure thing


----------



## SLB (Jan 5, 2014)

@Fox Be more vibrant than the background. I'd rather it not get taken away completely.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 7, 2014)

*Elle


Spoiler:  







*​


----------



## Elle (Jan 7, 2014)

^^ nice job - Thanks!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello!

I request a set, please.

Here's the pic:


*Size:* Senior, I don't mind the sig being no larger than the second sig you have for Elle.

*Effects:* Whatever you think fits.

*Border:* Dotted

Let me know if you need anymore info. Thanks in advance!^___^


----------



## Evolution (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello, I have a request.
I want a set, both avatar and signature from this image.

What I want is something similar to the set you've made for Vegetto Leonhardt. No border, no background and senior size.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2014)

FoxxyKat said:


> Hello!
> 
> I request a set, please.
> 
> ...





EVO said:


> Hello, I have a request.
> I want a set, both avatar and signature from this image.
> 
> What I want is something similar to the set you've made for Vegetto Leonhardt. No border, no background and senior size.



you guys got it.

I've been busy so I haven't had a lot of time for requests. I should be able to do a couple today.


----------



## Overhaul (Jan 10, 2014)

Can you make me a set out of this?

Size: avy 150 x 150. sig no greater height than 427. 
Effects: What ever looks good.
Border:dotted border plz.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2014)

*Moody*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 10, 2014)

*Jojo*
​


----------



## JoJo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Jan 10, 2014)

Avatar: 150x200 

Signature: size: whatever makes it look best within reason 

Border and affects: Your choice

Text in sig: "I'm not crying!" if will look good, if not just leave it.


----------



## Vermin (Jan 11, 2014)

i'm back 



[sp=avatar][/sp]

[sp=sig][/sp]

effects: up to you

border: thick solid (color of your choice)

thanks!


----------



## nanni (Jan 11, 2014)

No Avatar

Sig:

-Make it the size of a senior member, if you can make the height -25 smaller, that'd be great
-Make the background transparent
-Keep the text bubble the way it is

Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Jan 12, 2014)

You guys got it! I'm headed back to college today and about to get back in the swing of things so it may take longer than usual


----------



## Beatrice The Endless Witch (Jan 12, 2014)

It's cool, man, take your time!


----------



## Xeros (Jan 12, 2014)

My first request here 

Stock: 

Avatar Size: 125x125
-Try to get his head and hokage hat in avy 

Sig Size: Basically Vertical Rectangle, at least 380 height.

effects: your choice
border: dotted, any color

Also'can'you make the background like nighttime so it'll look better? Thank you!


----------



## FoxxyKat (Jan 15, 2014)

FoxSpirit said:


> You guys got it! I'm headed back to college today and about to get back in the swing of things so it may take longer than usual


That's fine, Fox. Just in case you make it, but I don't claim it for a few days doesn't mean I don't want it. I don't have the net at home and even though I subscribed to the thread, it didn't email me everytime someone posts like it usually does.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 17, 2014)

Gonna make a new request, Fox.

Two avy's

First stock:
Remove that line in the middle
Crop off the text on the sides and stuff
I'd like effects
Can I get it in 150x200 and 150x150?
No borders

Avy 2
Stock: 
Senior Size
Effects
Your choice on the rest


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 19, 2014)

i wants avi and sig
width should be the best you think and height no bigger then 350 for sig(i wanna put spoilers below it)
i wants whatever border u think is teh best and whatever effects you think is sexy
and avatar is 125x125 since i is poor junior member


----------



## FoxxyKat (Mar 6, 2014)

That's okay, Fox. I'll just cancel my request.


----------

